# A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour - updated 19th December



## Spider_Jerusalem (Apr 30, 2005)

Well, I hope that you share my DMing rule of Challenge Ratings Do Not Apply. Make 'em run for once  . 

Thanks for taking an interest, and I'm looking forward to your comments...

Spider J



*A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour* 
*Chapter 1: Small Beginnings*

*Forgotten Realms, Early Winter, Realms Date 1372* 

*"You there. Ice mage. Your help is needed"*

Thalin Vorspen pushed his way into the Glacier’s Reach. Strange eyes turned from every corner of the tavern. A gust of icy wind ravaged the heavy leather curtains before Thalin heaved the door closed. Ulutiuns, barbarians who live on the meagre benefits of the glacier, were crowded to each of the walls. 

A pair of frostbitten half-orcs huddled next to a raging log fire. The bass rumbles of conversations died as Thalin crept across the floor and placed a hand of copper pieces onto the counter,
“A nights rest” coughed Thalin, not looking up.

The half-orc barkeep stared at the owl sitting motionless on Thalin’s shoulder. It stared back, wide eyes locking his in an unnerving stare. Thalin was a little taller than the average human, though his frame was thin and wiry. A scraggly, frost-encrusted beard framed his youthful face. 

Thalin looked up from under his wolfskin hood just long enough to make eye contact with the barkeep. The money was taken and a rag of dirty leather with yellow runes daubed on it was thrust into the mage's palm. 

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
Thalin rose early the next morning to the sounds of wagons and horses. After a cruel breakfast of blackbread and cheese, Thalin decided to find a safe passage southwards. He didn't want to spend any more time than he needed to here. Palishuk was the primary trading post between the half-orc traders of Vaasa and the Ulutiuns, yet despite its position of power the town had never expanded beyond its fifteen houses and large market square. 

Wagons were herded like horses in the frozen square as half-orcs and Ulutiuns noisily packed their trade goods. Negotiating a quick trade with a half-orc wagon master, Thalin ensured himself a place on the wagon train South. As the preparations for the long journey began, the appearance of humanoids other than half-orcs and Ulutiuns spurred Thalin to attempt conversation. The harsh weather matched the harsh temperaments and nothing was said of any use.

Thalin threw his travel pack onto the fourth cargo wagon, but a scuttle of noise ensued and it was immediately thrown back out as an Ulutiun stepped forwards, towering over Thalin. Dariel dashed his wings wide and dug his talons into Thalin’s shoulder. Ignoring his companion, the young mage quickly made his apologies and carefully checked the fifth carriage was empty before jumping in. After a few delays, the wagon train left.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
An hour into his travels, Thalin was buried deep in his spellbook. His studies had hit a standstill. The incantations and musings of the Arch-mage Mellius were thrown together seemingly at random; deciphering a sentence was a weeks work, let alone a complete verse. Celestial verbs had crashed into Elven prose, and then it had spilled into an unknown language, all curling letters and barbed phonetics. Just looking at those words made his head drift somewhere else, somewhere darker, somewhere that _shouldn't be_. 

Thalin placed the book down, closing it firmly. The steady rocking of the wagon train and the monotony of the terrain outside soon found the better of Thalin, and he fell into a cold, fitful sleep.

A jarring halt slid Thalin forwards, ripping him out of his sleep. He instinctively called in his mind to Dariel, but he was gliding nearly a mile ahead of the wagon train, searching for tundra-mice. Thalin cursed silently as his spellbook spilt across the wooden floor in a rustle of parchment. As it did so, a rat nimbly stepped out of the way, then turned and sat up on its haunches, watching Thalin with little onyx eyes. 

Slowly crawling to retrieve his spellbook, Thalin picked up scattered pages as he went and moved determinedly towards the crouched rat. But the rat did not move, even as Thalin waved a hand at it.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
A man sat huddled in the corner of an otherwise empty carriage, around him a tattered brown cloak was drawn tight. He sat crosslegged, a pole shaped bundle of rags balancing delicately on his knees. Blood was dripping from a deep gash in his side. At his feet sat nearly a dozen rats; all lay attentive to their master in a crude semi-circle. 

The figure's eyes glinted open in the darkness of his hood as the carriage lurched to a stop. He looked intensely forwards for a moment, as if searching his mind for something, someone. A shout from outside broke the man’s concentration.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
A faint shout from outside drew Thalin’s attention. The rat scuttled to the crack in the carriage door and dropped out. 

Thalin, trying to understand what was happening, quickly gathered his possessions. Before he could, a gauntleted hand reached through the gap and thrust the heavy door sideways with considerable ease. A half-orc entombed in platemail and hefting a greatsword over his shoulder stood silhouetted in the doorway. A light snow had fallen outside and the reflection glared over the half-orcs face and armour.

“You there. Ice mage. Your help is needed”, growled the half-orc in surprisingly well-spoken common.

As Thalin went to answer, the carriage jolted into momentum again. A chorus of shouts came from outside accompanied by the sounds of carriage doors being opened and closed. The half-orc dropped away from the door without another word. Thalin considered the consequences of trusting a half-orc’s word, but his curiosity overrode his commonsense. A sudden, high pitched scream from outside pierced his thoughts. Without another moments consideration, Thalin drew his father's scimitar _Shard_ and leapt into the snow.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
Milo Whittersbane vaulted the last collapsed wall and burst through the mine entrance and into the sunlight. Stumbling onto the loose stone slope of the Talagbar mines, his small halfling legs skidded from beneath him and he crashed onto his stomach. His weasel companion, Isplit, catapulted through the air, screaming in unison with Milo. The dwarven ghost behind them emitted a hoarse scream as it failed to stop, and fell into the sunlight. Its form dissolved to dust in a whispering sigh. The ancient remnants of the ghost blew over Milo’s face as he propped himself up on his elbows, the swift winds of Vaasa tugging at his clothes as he regained his breath. 

Milo let out a relieved whoop and stared again at the gem sitting on the ground next to him. Isplit’s head emerged from underneath Milo’s leg then scurried onto his arm and began to touch the gem with his front paws. Neither halfling nor weasel could believe their luck. A gem the size of an ettin's fist! 

The ghosts stood silent in the darkness of the tunnel, the hatred in their eyes following Milo and Isplit as the twosome picked themselves up, grinned back at the undead, then waltzed off down the slope chatting excitedly to each other, Milo’s small hands clutching the long lost Keystone of the Talagbar mines.

“We did it!” shouted Milo, punching the air. 

His thoughts were filled with expectation of what Noristour would give him for it. A light snow had fallen since Milo had entered the recently thawed-out mines and the grand expanse of the Vaasa plains lay below him, an even white spread covering everything he could see. Isplit gazed intently into the gem, his eyes wide with delight at the sheer size of the prize.

“How much will it be?” chimed Isplit.
“I’m not sure. Maybe enough to help mother.” 

Milo's young halfling face stalling with the thoughts of his mother. Isplit, feeling Milo’s fall of heart, tapped the gem with a claw, “There’s a little axe inside, I can see it!” his voice squeaking with the chance to prove something to his companion.
“I know,” Milo answered quickly, his mind taken away from his mother momentarily, “Its actually a hammer, although I don’t know why it's there. Maybe Noristour does.”

The thoughts of payment, halfling damsels and gems suddenly shrunk away as a distant scream peeled up from the plains below. Milo pulled himself onto the top of a large boulder for a better view. 

Even before reaching the top, he saw that a thick curl of smoke dirtied the white landscape, its tail leading to a small patch of trees where the base of the mountain met the plains. A few hundred meters from the smoke, the thin line of a cargo train inched slowly southwards. Milo placed his thumb over the figures milling around the wagons and pretended to squash a horse before another scream shook him to the present.

“We should go down there,” Isplit said with concern.
“Yeah, I guess so. Maybe someone is in trouble,” answered Milo, craning to see a clearer view of the commotion.
“No. I mean maybe we can jump on the wagons, that way we don’t have to walk.”

Milo gave Isplit a stern look before sliding down the front of the boulder and bounding towards the smoke, but not before safely ensuring the gem was tucked tightly into the side pocket of his pack...


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Apr 30, 2005)

*"Kossuth won't claim this life"*

...Thalin tried again to force himself towards the flames, but the drowning smoke pushed him back. He desperately needed something to quell the blaze.
“Circle round the back and find a way in!” Bellowed the half-orc in the platemail, his right hand clutching a holy symbol of Torm.
The woman screamed again. She stood sobbing at Thalin’s side. She grasped a hand towards the burning house and screamed once more.

A companion to the platemail half-orc turned sharply, “Shut that blasted woman up! Tell her we’ll get her damn child. Kossuth won’t claim this life.” 

Dressed in chainmail and wearing a heavy steel helmet atop his battle-scarred face, the halberd at the half-orc's side was adorned with ropes of animal teeth and the tattered remains of a Drow scalp (Thalin half-remembered needing Drow scalp for one of Mellius' incantations, but decided against asking). Thalin turned to the woman and held her by the shoulders, but she shouted at him in a garbled tongue and pushed him away.

The platemail half-orc bellowed another order to the chainmail half-orc in Damaran. His change of language has a recognized effect on the warrior and he roared a battle cry and charged into the burning house, brushing aside a burning timber as if it were not there. As he disappeared into the flames, a small figure skidded into the clearing and immediately barked out, “What can I do?”
The platemail half-orc growled back, “Stay away! The house might collapse at any moment. We can’t risk any more lives!”, ignoring the halfling frame of Milo Whittersbane.

His heroic ego now fully active, Milo dashed forward and shrugged his travelling pack to the floor. Thinking quickly, he scooped up a handful of snow and hurled it at a window ledge almost entirely caught up in fire. The flames died for a second then leapt back. The halfling didn’t stop, and packing another snowball, hurled a second with the same effect. Beside him, Isplit began to pack his own snowballs and hurl them, although with decidedly less effect.

Thalin watched the rescue effort around him, the roar of the chainmail half-orc following the thunderous snapping of a beam inside the house, and the woman screamed again and suddenly, despairingly, made a dash for the burning door. Thalin sprang forwards, now knowing what he can, and must, do. He caught up to the woman quickly and gripped her by the shoulder, spinning her around. As he did so, arcane words spilt forth and the air around the woman’s head pulsed with a cold light. She dropped to her knees, clutching her head in a daze.

Another snowball hit the windowsill and Milo screamed in halfling-fury, but this time the snowball stuck as Thalin stepped towards the window and extended his hands in another arcane gesture. His cloak billowed forwards and a fine spray of ice coated the windowsill in a glistening frost. Thalin turned and shouted something at Milo over the roar of the flames.

The platemail half-orc, seeing Thalin freeze up the window, bellowed a command at Milo. Looking up, Milo let the half finished snowball drop from his hands and dashed forwards. His sleek body crouched low, in one graceful arc he leapt through the frozen window and into the burning building. Isplit went to follow, but thought better of it, and started to construct the beginning of a snow weasel.

Milo landed inside the house and slid to a stop. The ceiling above him was aflame, the heat bulged down with an unrelenting ferocity. Wincing through the smoke and heat, Milo pushed on through a burning doorway into the central room of the house.

Outside, Isplit suddenly coughed and rolled onto his side. He squealed and arched his back in pain, as if he himself were burning.

Milo coughed violently again, the room was black with smoke and feeling with his hands, he touched a body on the floor. The huge form of the half-orc was pinned under a fallen beam but in his hands he held a baby girl. Grimacing in pain, the half-orc offered the baby girl to Milo, “Take her. Get her out. Just leave me here”

“Oh no you don’t, you’re both coming with me,” wheezed Milo. With a quick swirl of his arms, the halfling conjured a small luminescent green ball in mid-air, which hovered for a moment then zipped towards the beam pinning the orc. With a splintering crash, the timber snapped in half, leaving the half-orc free. 

Milo pulled the half-orc to his feet and pushed him back towards the window, the baby girl safe in the half-orc's arms. With another hand movement, a second green orb hovered in the center of the room before zipping towards the wall directly under the window.

Thalin ducked instinctively as the green orb exploded through the wall with a hiss and dissolved into nothingness. Moments later the half-orc stumbled out with the child in his arms. A sudden cascade of fire fell from the ceiling of the building, threatening to close off the blasted wall. 

Milo dived underneath the falling ceiling moments before it crashed inwards into the house. Gouts of flame licked higher into the sky. Scampering to a safe distance before standing upright, the halfling beamed proudly as the baby girl was delivered safely back to her mother.

Seconds later, the house collapsed entirely in a shower of sparks. Thalin looked in amazement from the flaming ruins back to the mother then to the half-orc and finally to Milo. The chainmail half-orc dropped to his knees, wheezing heavily. The platemail half-orc looked at Thalin and Milo and nodded firmly, acknowledging their help before turning back to his companion.

“Will he be okay?” asked Thalin as the half-orc removed his friend’s helmet to check his wounds.
“He should live.”

A black-feathered bolt shattered through the back of the wounded half-orcs head, instantly killing him. The platemail half-orc stared in disbelief for a moment before three crude arrows zip from the shadowy woods, lodging themselves into his breastplate. The half-orc lumbered to his feet with a growl, but only in time to receive a single black-feathered bolt through the neck. Gargling a curse, he span slowly around to look at Thalin and Milo before dropping face down into the snow. Another hail of arrows flashed into the mother and daughter, their entwined bodies collapsing to the ground in silence. 

The remaining half-orcs turned and fled. A tide of dark green skinned humanoids poured from the woods towards Milo and Thalin, their snarling faces gleeful in the shifting reds and yellows of the burning building…


To be continued in…

*A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour*
*Chapter 2: Three’s Company*

As Milo and Thalin race away from the goblin raid, they take shelter in a city under the command of a tyrannical mage, where they join forces with a mysterious man claiming to be a descendant of the gods and attempt to uncover the truth behind the goblin raids.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 2, 2005)

*A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour* 
*Chapter 2: Three's Company * 

*"To important. Take it to... to Tilverton"*

Thalin turned and immediately backed away from the charging humanoids. To his surprise, Milo had already bolted away and was a good twenty paces ahead of him, making a bee-line for the cargo train.

“Kill them my minions, nothing is to escape us!” shrieked a distinctly human voice from within the woods. Thalin waited for an evil laugh, but it never came. Turning back to gauge the threat of the pursuing goblins, Thalin caught a glimpse of a sleek figure clad in black, levelling a bone-white crossbow at him.

Further along the cargo-train, another volley of arrows thudded into the carriage of rats. This deadly rainfall was followed by a shuddering crash as a bronze tipped javelin the size of a ballista bolt plunged into the door.

“Hold still my children,” the man winced in pain and unsteadily pushed himself to his feet, “there is still much to be done... our time is not now” 
The rats seemed to rally at these words and swarmed around his feet, helping him gain his balance.

A blast of light filled the musty carriage as the door was violently thrown open. A skull capped head of a goblin thrust into the carriage. Wicked yellow eyes greedily drunk in the scene. 

The rat-mage whirled around and shrieked something in draconic. The rats, as one, leapt forwards and engulfed the goblin in a writhing mass of brown fur. The goblin toppled backwards into the snow, squealing wildly and desperately ripping at the horde of rats that swarmed over him. 

The rat-mage gripped the long bundle of rags and took a step towards the door, surveying the scene before him. The wagon train had ground to a halt and a tide of goblins rolled towards the carriages, perhaps two hundred in all. The goblin now torn to shreds by his rats must have been a scout. Amid the sea of snarling faces lumbered a number of larger humanoids, two or three bulky orcs drove the goblins forward. 

Larger shadows stalked through the trees, huge javelins in their monstrous hands. The chances of a successful defence were meagre at least. Possibilities sprinted through the mind of the rat-mage before quickly settling on a chance for escape. With a sweep of his hand, the rats left the body of the goblin and crouching on the edge of the carriage door, leapt to the frosted ground below.

Meanwhile, Milo barreled through the legs of an orc with a certain air of confidence. Crouching to a stop, Milo registered the tide of the goblins charging towards the wagons. A few light-footed goblin scouts had managed to get closer and were already opening up the carriage doors. The halfling saw women and children dragged into the snow; he turned away before the rest. 

A handful of Ulutiuns had rallied into a skirmish unit and screaming in unison, sprinted towards the oncoming lines of the goblins and orcs. Looking on in astonishment, Milo was oblivious to the orc that had lumbered up behind him and swung down hard with his huge rusted axe.

Thalin clutched his side where a black-feathered shaft of a crossbow bolt stuck awkwardly through his bearskin shirt. The mage burst from the wood to view the devastation before him. Seeing Milo about to be attacked, Thalin instinctively began to chant arcane words, his hands tracing lines through the air despite the pain in his side. 

A nimbus of light sparkled over the mages body leaving a thin layer of frost over his clothing and skin. As this happened, the wolfskin cloak billowed around him and an icy shard hurtled from the shadows of the cloak, tearing through the air and into the back of the orc stood over Milo. 

A shattering crack issued from the orc as his back crystallised into ice and shattered onto the ground, with a gurgling scream, his heavy body collapsed onto the top of the distracted halfling. Stepping forwards, Thalin heaved the body away from Milo and grabbed his hand, helping the halfling to his feet. Milo chimed his thanks but his words died in his throat as a huge shadow fell over them.

The roar of the ogre dropped Milo to his knees in fear, its immense form holding a giant javelin in each callused hand. The ogre scythed the javelins down but reeled back as a pulse of cold air filled his vision. With a confused yelp, the brute raised a mighty hand to rub the icy cloud away from his eyes. Using the moment’s respite from his spell, Thalin dragged Milo to his feet and sprinted towards the carriages.

The Ulutiuns hammered into the flimsy line of the goblins. A challenge bellowed forth from an orc who hefted a mighty morning star over his head, pointing at the lead Ulutiun. Accepting the challenge, the Ulutiun turned away from his goblin opponents to face the orc but was suddenly swarmed by goblins and dragged violently to the ground. The orc laughed at the stupidity of the iceman and waded into the Ulutiuns, a murderous grin of pleasure ruptured across his face as his weapon met flesh.

Thalin and Milo reached the first carriage as the goblin swarm pressed inwards on the Ulutiuns. Goblins leapt over one another to get a taste of manflesh, like a pack of wolves devouring a corpse. 

Men, women and children lay dead on the ground, crude arrows protruding from the corpses. The snow was spattered with the blood of the wagon travellers.
“We have to find any survivors and flee, we can’t stay here,” shouted Thalin over the approaching screams of the goblins. 

Thalin could feel the approval of his wizened familiar, who swooped over the battleground, registering the different pockets of fierce fighting strung out along the length of the wagons.

“We could take the horses, they’re tethered up at the front of the cargo wagon!” added Milo, who without even waiting for a reply dropped to the ground and scampered under the carriage to the other side of the wagon train. 

Thalin turned back to the battle and surveyed the Ulutiuns fall before the goblin horde, his fathers words suddenly springing into his head; _Only death and war lies in the south_. 

Pushing his regrets deeper into him, Thalin wielded _Shard_ in the Ulutiun style and with a full arching sweep, decapitated a goblin that had crept round and tried to stab him in the back.

Milo reached the horses in under a minute and quickly began to untether them. But he fell still and stepped into the shadows of the lead carriage as a wicked laugh emitted from the other side of the horses. A goblin stepped into his view, but didn’t see the hidden halfling. The goblin laughed again and waving his shortsword like a fork, made determined steps towards one of the wagon horses. Milo held his breath and quietly cocked a bolt into his halfling-size crossbow. Wincing with the sound of the string stretching, he began to wind the bolt into a firing position.

Nearer to the goblin line, arrows zipped into the ground around Thalin. The sheer fact that he hadn’t been hit yet was surely a blessing of Tymora. As Thalin stepped sideways to avoid a fallen goblin body, a group of rats darted from out of the carriage shadows and blocked his path. Thalin had no time for this and leapt over the line of vermin, only to confront a man dressed in tattered brown rags and holding a long bundle of rags. Seeing Thalin, a hopeful stare echoed across his pock-marked face.

The hum of the javelin through the air preceded the wet thud as it drove through the rat-mage's stomach, pinning him to the carriage door. His body jerked to a stop a few inches from the ground and he let out a rattled shriek of pain. Thalin watched in horror as almost all of the rats swarming under the rat-mage's feet keeled over and died, their small bodies snapped like twigs. 

Thalin dashed forwards to help the rat-mage.
“It is too important… you must take it…” cried the rat-mage as a spasm racked his body, “you must travel… travel… it is too important to lose. Keep it safe… you must!” 
“What? What do you mean… what is important?” shouted Thalin, wary of the advancing goblins behind him. A hail of black arrows peppered the side of the carriage, inches from the two figures.

With a shriek of pain, the rat-mage shuddered once then breathed his last words,
“Too important. Take it to… to Tilverton.”
With a final shudder, the rat-mage died. The bundle of rags dropped to the floor. Around Thalin's feet, the remaining rats squirmed and died, their life extinguished as their master fell finally into the hands of Kelemvor. 

Thalin looked for a moment before being forced into action by another hail of arrows, one sliced through the trailing end of his cloak. With a deft movement, Thalin grasped the long bundle of rags and was surprised at the weight of the object inside; a metal staff or rod perhaps. Thalin did not have time to check as he began to sprint towards the horses.

Milo had made his move. He shakily emerged from the shadows as the goblin clutched at the bolt in his back before falling forwards into the snow. The horses whinnied and reared up, but Milo quickly put a soothing hand onto their sides.

“The horses, quickly!” shouted Thalin as he sprinted towards his newfound companion.
With a quick swipe of his short sword, Milo cut the shackles of the horses and nimbly leapt onto the back of a smaller mare, snaring the reins of a stallion for Thalin as the rest of the horses bolted away from the battle. 

Thalin swung quickly onto the horse and dug his heels into its side. In unison, the two horses reared up as Milo and Thalin exchanged glances, then hammered down the plains and away from the marauding goblins. Little was said as the two travellers, thrown together through fate, cantered southwards towards the trading post of Darmshall.


----------



## Ruined (May 3, 2005)

Good to see you back at this, Spider_Jerusalem. I had followed the story the first go round, then it disappeared. Trust me, I know exactly how that goes. So please, continue on! You have my ear...


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 4, 2005)

Good to see you again Ruined! Thanks for the ear.



> Trust me, I know exactly how that goes. So please, continue on! You have my ear...




Too true I'm afraid, but this time is THE time. I only just dug through perhaps 20% of the campaign on the first attempt - there is some great stuff ahead (for new readers and old readers alike!). Can't wait till the new stuff hits... until then... here is the next update:


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 4, 2005)

*"You are hurt my friend. I am skilled in the arts of healing..."*

The two companions travelled for a little more than an hour, before coming to a stop as the outskirts of Darmshall began to rise around them. Little had been said on the trip. Trust in Vaasa was rarer than dragons hide. The journey had been fast and hard, but sheer adrenalin had kept them going. 

Thalin warned that they should stop and walk into the town on foot, "strangers on horseback draw too many eyes", commented the mage. Milo threw him a glance, wondering who the hell he had got stuck with this time. It didn't help that Dariel had developed a hunger-struck interest in Isplit - who was all but oblivious to the owl as he pranced about on his master's shoulders.

Nothing more could be said before Thalin and Milo came upon the sight of a young man huddled around a small camp fire. On one side of the man sat an ornate sword and the other was a travelling pack. The two companions stopped. The man hadn't seen them.

Milo nudged Thalin in the shin, "Noristour probably wouldn't let him in to the town..." Milo began to describe the obvious sloping foreheads of thieves (whilst nudge-winking at the man at the fire), but Thalin cut him off.
"What do you mean?"

Milo shook his head in exasperation and launched into an explanation. Before he was done, Thalin knew the ins-and-outs of Darmshall's wizard leader (or as Thalin saw it, tyrant), the glowing border alarm that made a perimeter around the town; alerting Noristour of every being that passed through it. Milo suggested taming a local wyvern and flying in, but Thalin quickly snubbed the plan. Milo's babbling highlighted the nearby populace of goblin and orc clans, whom were somewhat of a nuisance, and lastly the fact that anyone not let into the town (at this point Milo motioned to the man by the fire) was no doubt a troublemaker of some kind, if not a greater demon.

Milo let out a sigh and smiled happily at his summary, then blindly ignoring his own words, sauntered over to the man by the fire. Thalin checked _Shard_ was ready as a few minutes later, the halfling came dashing back like a child with a new toy, the man in tow.

Milo skidded up to the mage and they stood and watched as the stranger approached. The man seems deadly serious, his face a statue of calm amid a mixed jumble of chainmail and leather. Both Milo and Thalin were a little disturbed by both the beauty and disposition of the man before them, though two deep, white scars ran the length of his face.

Milo introduced the man as Torious Mangrane and explained that he was from Raven’s Bluff and had travelled because of dream vision that had lead him to this very spot. As Milo finished Torious reached out a hand to Thalin.
“I am Torious Mangrane. A traveller following my lord Tyr’s guidance.” 

Thalin winced from pain as he extended his arm and shook Torious’ rather fearsome grip.
“You are hurt my friend. I am skilled in the arts of healing…” chimed Torious, sighting the wound in Thalin’s side.
“Thank you kindly, but I can manage fine…”, grimaced Thalin, but his body betrayed him and he staggered sideways. Torious caught him and with the help of Milo, escorted the wounded mage to the fireside.

As Torious dressed Thalin’s wound, the young man seemed lost in thought, then suddenly began to recount the tale of his travels. Thalin was in too much pain to care, and Milo far too curious to say a word as Torious Mangrane began to speak in a powerful, sombre voice...


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 4, 2005)

*Interlude Number One: A Tale of Honour*

“We don’t serve your kind” growled the stout bar keep, 
“Leave before I make Limmet hurt ya”

Torious looked to where the barkeep nodded his greasy curls. A large man with a scar running the length of his arm was slouching in the corner, a young maiden draped over his knee. Torious grimaced and looked back at the squinted eyes of the barkeep.

“I am sorry to have offended you.” Torious nodded curtly and turned to go. He knew his birth scars were starting to flare and it never boded well in these situations. He headed for the door. The inns occupants seemed to watch him as he walked the length of the rotten floor. 

Limmet laughed in the corner and yelled a curse which became too slurred to understand. Even so the bar picked the chant up and quickly the silence was filled with jeering and screaming at the man who quickly exited.

Torious stepped into the night air of Darmshall city. The jeering faded almost as soon as he turned out of sight. It was nothing new to Torious, for almost a year now he had been hounded from tavern to tavern, village to village and realm to realm. 

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
The Gate warden that held the pass between the icy lands of Damara and Vaasa had almost not admitted the tall, well built man who stood alone before the towering gates.
“Who goes there?” had echoed from above, “Friend or foe?”
Torious almost turned back then. But this was the way shown in his dreams.

“I am Torious Mangrane. Traveller to the city of Darmshall, I request passage through Bloodstone Pass and a nights stop at the Bloodstone Inn.”
“I can let ya through but you ‘ave to ask at the inn for a room” the watchman paused, “what are ya… human or otherwise?”

Torious had this question any number of times each day. His beauty had been unparalleled in his travels so far, the cascade of golden hair rolled down his face, framing the features which drew both friendly and jealous attention. Each cheekbone bore a deep white scar that ran for no more than three inches towards his jaw, from just beneath his eyes. They had been present from birth and no form of healing, magic or otherwise, would heal the scars. They enhanced his features and pronounced his gold flecked eyes.

“I am a traveller. That is all”
“Aye, you said that.” said the watchman suspiciously, “Answer my question or you will have no passage to Vaasa”

Torious looked up at the guard and tensed the skin around the scars, his heavy hood fell away and he felt the scars surge with energy. The gate and its towers ahead of him lit up with the pulsating yellow light that poured from the scars. 

“I am Aasimar, descendant of Tyr the Even-Handed.” Torious brandished a wooden symbol of a warhammer-on-scales in his right hand, “I speak his words and wield his justice. Open the gates lest you be judged and face his holy wrath.” 
A thunderous grinding noise heralded the opening of the Bloodstone gates.

Torious walked into the small village that lay beyond. The gates echoed shut behind him and the guard yelled “all is clear”. The night air highlighted the rough edges of the buildings that lay around him and rose up the chasm faces. Stone houses seemed to jut from the walls of the slate walls as if built straight from them. Torious did not doubt they would be. 

Three dwarves crossed his path, their beards braided with some unknown monstrous teeth as pins. They scowled at Torious as he stopped to let them wander past, they headed for one of the only lights in the stone village, the inn; The Gorges Gift.

The nights stay was pleasant and Torious was not bothered by the locals. Indeed, it seemed every one of the occupants was a traveller and had their own business and reasons to keep to themselves. The next day he travelled before dawn to ensure he was alone for prayer to Tyr. That was a ten day hence.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
Torious sat at the base of the great tree in the market square of Darmshall. It's crooked fingers long since dead to the ferocious storms that would sometimes rack the city for days on end, bringing the ice blizzards from the north. And worse. 

The wind whipped at Torious’ cloak as he sat silent in the night air. The city was quiet around him. He had only seen three other persons, a human man and a half-orc couple since exiting the inn. 

His sword scabbard lay across his knees, its leather sheath cracked and brittle from the cold. He brushed a hand down it. A new sword is needed. And more. He looked down at the rusting scale mail that hung too large for him. A golden strand of hair whipped across his face and crossed and eye. Torious blinked and pulled the strand free, pushing it behind his ear.

A sound, from the alley ahead. He kept his hand at his ear, holding the cloak hood back from his keen ears. His eyes scanned the dark. Torious knew his eyes were better in the dark than any humans and for this he could see Limmet heading into the alleyway. Staggering against the wall? No. Someone else was there. The woman from before. 

Torious didn’t move for a moment then a muffled shriek came from the woman and the Aasimar leapt to his feet and unsheathed his Longsword, _Justicar_. His steps clattered off the frosted flagstones as he headed for Limmet and the woman. Torious broke into a run as another, more painful shriek came from the alleyway.

“Stop it!” screamed a female voice, just ahead of Torious.
“Shut up.” A small sound of fist on flesh then a whimper.

Torious turned the corner to see Limmet crouched over the fallen woman. Her frail body was lain on the ground, her face was half covered in mud but a bruise could be seen against the moonlight, a deep purple in the blues, blacks and whites that covered the alleyway. Limmet looked up and took a step backwards, seeing the sword in Torious’ hand. Recognition passed over his ugly face.

“You?” he slurred into a laugh, “The scar boy?”
Limmet drew a shortsword from a scabbard at his waist. He was built a deal taller than Torious but not much more muscle. He grinned again, yellow teeth protruding into the night air
“Think you can beat me pretty boy? Take off your scales”

Torious thought about this. His knowledge of Limmet was limited to the previous hour but he assumed as soon as he began to de-scale, Limmet would attack. Torious passed this out of his mind. Looking down at the body of the woman, she groaned once then heaved. Her stomach emptied onto her torn dress and into the frozen mud. Limmet was quicker than Torious would have thought. 

The shortsword flickered forward, clattering against _Justicar_ as Torious defended himself. He set his back foot in the mud, determined to stay his ground against Limmet. Another sword strike whirled at his stomach then his face, they were both turned aside. Torious made no move to attack.

“Tyr has seen the darkness that sits in you,” Torious guided Limmet’s side slash into a wall and took a step forwards, connecting his gauntleted left fist to the rogue's face with a gruesome chime of gauntlet on skin.

“His eyes see through mine,” Torious grasped Limmet’s sword hand in his mailed fist. 

“His hand guides my own” Torious clenched down on Limmet’s hand. 
Limmet screamed, a spatter of blood and spit sprayed from his bloodied face onto Torious’ chestplate. Torious let the sword hand drop and the short sword clattered into the mud. Limmet backed away, but the Aasimar was faster.

“I speak his words” _Justicar_ drove quickly upwards in a smooth arc, “and wield his justice” the sword slid easily into Limmet’s chest. 

Limmet slid from the blade with a soft sigh. His eyes darted everywhere all at once, taking in the bloodied blade, the dark alley way, the bruised body of the woman and the twin glowing scars that gave form to the silhouette standing over him. 

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
An hour later Torious stoked the small fire infront of him, his possessions lay on the ground to his left and to his right lay _Justicar_. He swept the cloth over the spattered scale mail again, trying to work the blood from underneath the individual plates. 

After dispensing a final blow to Limmet he had taken the girl to the city temple of Oghma. Father Rellin, a devout man with piercing eyes, had thanked him then suggested he stay away from the city for a number of nights and wait for the next caravan party leading West. Torious did not argue. 

No doubt Limmet would be found soon after dawn and his body reported to Noristour, the city mage who seemed to be a law enforcement in himself. But this for the moment did not worry Torious, his thoughts lay simply with Tyr and the thanks he would have for the justice dutifully dispensed to Limmet. 

With a sigh Torious rolled onto his back and watched the stars sparkle overhead. Counting the different gods and deeds that lay up there for all to read. 
Shall I serve Tyr highly enough to grant me a place in the stars? Or am I to wander till my limbs grow tired and I lay on the grass, never to move again?

Torious glided to sleep watching a dim green star move slowly between the constellations of The Great Justice, a secondary constellation of Tyr, and The Furnace, a curled formation granted to Kossuth, the Lord of Flames.
Stars should not move.
Yet sleep was too close and Torious’ eyes closed to await the dawn light.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 4, 2005)

*"Careful stranger, you should watch where you step"*

Torious' story halted abruptly. His eyes closed in prayer, his hands still resting on Thalin's wounds. 

Quick to take advantage of the zealous, Milo informed Torious that he was a wandering noble and needed shelter, but was also grand friends with Noristour and believed that he may be able to avert any vengeance that Noristour would wreck. 

Torious warily believed the enthusiastic halfling and dutifully offered payment for Milo’s service. Milo bit his tongue to stop saying yes and refused the palm full of silver, saying healing the mage was payment enough. Thalin managed a wry smile at the seemingly incoherent mood swings of the halfling. Torious agreed and after using some source of inner power, fully healed Thalin’s wounds with his bare hands.

After further talk, mostly on the subject of grilling Torious about his heritage (Milo was intensely interested to know that Torious thought he was a direct descendant of Tyr), the trio set into the town of Darmshall. The sunlight was dying and soon the thin yellow band of the magical perimeter hovered before them, stretching left and right and disappearing behind houses and trees.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
Noristour organised the papers on his desk again, hoping to create less paper work if the stacks were neater. Leaning back into the chair, he sighed deeply. His mind played with the idea of creating a few ethereal clerks, but his thoughts dwelt on larger, more taxing matters - he would need all the energy he could muster. 

His Quasit familiar, Xsistass, perched unhappily on the chair back, sharing his frustration. When will the components he needed finally reveal themselves? He hadn’t even got the most basic of requirements, and the town was somehow generating mountains of paperwork, which had to all be checked and reviewed. Where in Incarceri would he find the time?

From the corner of his study, a metallic chime issued from his staff. He picked up the staff and concentrated his vision. The mage reached his consciousness out to the north west perimeter, where he was told him two men and a halfling had just entered. Nothing of interest. But a note of recognition passed as he saw the halfling and that man with the scars. With a swirl of his cape, Noristour prepared to confront the travellers.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
Thalin pressed onwards into the town, leaving Milo behind playing with the perimeter line. Milo passed his hand through the yellow glow twice more before noticing his companions and running after them.

Thalin approached the mage's tower in a matter of minutes, its crooked form surely supported by magic from some source. Putting arcane interest aside, Thalin knocked on the door intending to inform the wizard of the goblin raid. After knocking for the third time, the three companions turned to leave but stopped when the door eased open and Noristour stepped carefully onto the cobbled streets. 

Dressed in folds of black, with an ugly little demon squatted on his shoulder, he made a striking figure. Isplit hissed at the demon and Dariel suddenly took flight, circling and squawking to show his distress at the unnaturalness of the creature. Xsistass watched the owl swoop around with beedy red eyes, then stared at Isplit till the weasel pretended to have forgotten something and dodged into the pocket of Milo's coat.

Noristour scowled at Torious and tapped his staff on the ground as if summoning court.
“You are charged with murder, don’t try to…” 
Milo cut in quickly, “Wait! He knows where that special ring is! I couldn’t find it but he says he knows!” 

Both Torious and Thalin stared at the halfling.
“No I don’t.” said Torious in a level voice, his stare burrowing into the halfling's head.
“Yes, you do,” retorted Milo quickly, reaching his hand behind his back, he pushed the keystone deeper into his rucksack. 

He knew that any evidence that he went to the mines rather than track down the ring would give him away, “…and you told me you can get it for this mighty mage! Isn’t that right… Thalin!” Milo looked to Thalin for help.
“Yes. That’s right,” stammered Thalin, utterly unsure what he had just agreed to. Xsistass' glare snapped to the ice-mage, its mouth spreading into a thin wound of fangs.

Milo talked over Torious' fervent objections, and as quickly as possible ensured the mage that they would get the ring within the next few days, as long as Torious won’t be punished and that they would be allowed to stay in the town. 

Noristour, not seeing any loss at sending more men to acquire the ring and temporarily ignoring the faults of a foolish boy, agreed and sent the adventurers on their way. He swore the three adventurers to get the ring and bring it back to him within two days. As soon as they had left the tower, Milo whooped and clapped, quickly crafting a song about three mighty heroes on their first quest.

Thalin remembered the bundle and unwrapped it as he walked. The cloth fell away to reveal a smooth wooden staff with the name “Erifeci” inscribed onto the five foot shaft. He quickly wrapping it up again, he swore to discover the properties of the staff the next day. This could be the first magical item he had handled (aside from his father's store, but he could only look. Never ever touch). 

The companions discussed the difficulties of acquiring the ring, which Milo said was reportedly in the hands of a local goblin warlord, the self-styled "King Doom". The group were gradually subsumed by their weariness, and deciding to put plan-making on hold till the morning, they made their way to the local tavern, The Headless Woman. 

The companions pushed through the door into a shouting mass of elves, half-orcs, dwarves and humans. All three pushed their way towards the bar. Thalin held a silver coin in his hand and knocked on the counter for service. The mage craned to see if an innskeep was about, but accidentally bumped into a black cloaked man stood to his right. The man turned to face Thalin. His face had an oozing scar running from his forehead to his chin, and greasy lengths of black hair fell across his hollow eyes. He was dressed fully in black with a tarnished chainmail shirt over the top.

“Careful stranger, you should watch where you step,” spat the man, the scar-side of his face twitching as he talked. Flecks of mucus spattered over Thalin's shirt. 

Thalin quickly apologised and the man grimaced before turning back to the bar. The mage inwardly blew a sigh of relief, but then his breath caught in his throat as he saw a quiver of black-feathered bolts hanging from the mans belt...


To be continued in…

*Ice, Luck and Honour*
*Chapter 3: Doom’s Doom*

The three adventurers, amidst the chaos of a rampaging minotaur, track King Doom to a mountain lair. When the heroes attack, their lives are thrown into jeopardy as a new deadly villain makes his presence felt.


----------



## dshai527 (May 5, 2005)

You got me hooked spider..good show. Figured you read mine so I might as well return the favor. Only half way through what you have so far but wanted to post and let you know I am enjoying myself.


----------



## Funeris (May 5, 2005)

Since you were kind enough to drop into my newest SH, Spider, I returned the favor.  I'm glad I did.  I look forward to the exploits of these three heroes.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys... you won't be disappointed.

I would love to post up stats for the early versions of Milo, Thalin and Torious, but to be honest I'm pretty sure they were scrawled into oblivion. Suffice to say that these characters were very strong from the start, with above average stats. They all started at level 2, bar Torious who took the Aasimar penalty. 

I'll post up a set of stats and key possessions a little later in the story hour...

As I'm sure you've guessed, Thalin is 'just' a wizard, Torious a cleric and Milo an already chaotic mix of thief and sorcerer. All the bases were covered, as you would say - except for the tank warrior... but Torious had his eye on that.   .

Anyway, next update coming tomorrow. 

Spider.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 6, 2005)

*A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour*  
Chapter 3: Doom's Doom 

*"...from Halruaa to Waterdeep, I find things you need"*

...Thalin quickly apologised and the man grimaced before turning back to the bar. The mage inwardly blew a sigh of relief, but then his breath caught in his throat as he saw a quiver of black-feathered bolts hanging from the mans belt...

Torious noticed his companion’s nervous stance and followed his gaze till it settled on the thin man in black. A ripple of tension made the air suddenly heavy, but a call of "Lyle!" from the corner made the thin man turn away. Thalin's veins were shot white hot with adrenalin. He knew from his gut that this was the man whom had led the goblins.

Lyle wound his way across the tavern and stooped to a low table, where he joined a bulky blonde man in a red shirt. Lyle pointed unconcernedly at Thalin, then said something. The man in red let out a gutteral laugh, slapping his companion heavily on the back. 

Lyle grinned and turned away. The man in red's gaze lingered on the three companions for a moment longer, before two dwarves barrelled each other to the ground in a drunken frenzy. The crowd rose to watch, and the two men were lost from sight.

Thalin placed the mugs on the table. He sat down, thumping his fist on the table edge as he did so. He leant in close to Milo and Torious, who were debating the finer eclesiastical points of Tyr, and silenced them.
"That's the bastard who led the goblins!"
Milo swallowed a mouthful of Rosewood Ale (teleported from the Dales by Noristour himself, the barmaid had boasted) before he answered, "Probably not. Goblins wouldn't take orders from a man..."
"Dammnit Milo," hissed Thalin, "I'm sure of it."
Milo arched his eyebrows and shrugged, "well fine, but don't charge over and try and get his head right now."

"The man in black is scarred by dark thoughts," growled Torious, looking away from the far corner and back to his companions, "his mind is rife with hatred."
Milo clapped his hands in sarcasm, "now he's mind reader!"
Torious levelled his angelic eyes on the halfling, a swelling of light ebbing beneath his scars "No. I'm not."
"Ooohh! read my future!" cooed Milo.
"You're going to Hell." replied Torious curtly. 
Thalin descended into laughter, Milo quickly followed suit. Torious remained confused at his companions mirth, but smiled anyway, just so he could fit in for a while.

Much later in their travels, Torious came to realise how accurate that statement was.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
Lyle watched the halfling, the ice mage and the Tyr priest walk upstairs to their rooms. He snarled and said something to the man in red, who laughed loudly then shook his head. Lyle seemed about to complain, but thought better of it, his opinion already cast to the dogs by his brutish companion. 

A few minutes later they both got up to leave, the man in red sending an arrogant hand of coins onto the table for the barmaid. With a nod to the barkeep, they pushed through the door and into the night air of Darmshall.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
The heavy chains stretched taut in the morning light. A grey clad half-drow shouted a number of words in undercommon to a second half-drow, who snarled a curse back before pulling tighter on the magical shackles that held the hulking form of a minotaur. Two iron-tipped horns crowned the juggernaut of molten muscle and straining sinew. 

The dim hum of the market was shattered by the bellowing roar of the minotaur as it was herded towards a wooden enclosure at the other end of the huge trading square. Children skipped and hopped around the enraged minotaur, laughing as it pulled fiercely against the drow chains.

Thalin and Torious glanced up from their breakfasts as a half-dressed Milo blurred past them and into the street, galloping as fast as he could towards the roar he had just heard. The tavern occupants watched the halfling dash out then return to their business. Thalin and Torious finished their meagre plates of bread, eggs and what the cook had decided to call "cargomeat", before heading into the market town. 

As the two travellers pushed their way into the cold morning light, an extremely short, squat man with a small velvet cape jumped down from a stool and trailed after the two men.

The minotaur roared again, but this time in defeat as it was finally manoeuvred into the holding pen. The half-drow grinned triumphantly and edged into the pen to secure the chains to the sides.

Milo pushed for a view but couldn’t get past a large woman who was boasting about having eaten minotaur flesh once upon a time. Feeling sorry for the shackled beast, Milo gave up trying to push through and instead settled for the woman’s purse.

Pushing back through the crowd, spied at once his two companions who had sat themselves on the lip of a dried up fountain. Milo presented himself with a flourish and scrambled onto the fountain. The ebb and flow of the market surged around them. 

Thalin in particular was awe-struck at the sheer variety of races in such a northerly town. His father had rarely instructed him in the ways or business of outsiders. Thalin felt his first pang of regret since he had left his father's castle. This was an uneasy world, and he had merely touched the very tip of the Realms. Pushing back his feelings as per usual, Thalin informed the others he was going to collect rations and shelter for the travels ahead. With a swift jump, he disappeared into the crowd. 

Milo turned to Torious and showed him the woman’s purse and was about to argue his good intentions when a sharp voice floated down to them from above.
“Can I interest you in items of wonderful magic power?” the small, squat man from the tavern sat cross-legged on the pinnacle of the fountain, his sharp little eyes registering every movement of the two adventurers. 

Torious looked up in quiet judgement but Milo stood quickly, eyes ablaze with curiosity.
“What sort of items?” shouted Milo eagerly.
“All sorts of course. I am Mikka Tressak, and from Halruaa to Waterdeep I find things you need,” the small man grinned at Milo with wickedly pointed teeth, “… things you just can’t do without.”
With an expertly executed flip, Mikka landed beside Milo and spread a cloth full of wares in one slick gesture...


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 6, 2005)

*"Thief!"*

Torious turned his attention away from Milo and the annoying little man, finding instead his eyes wandering across the crowd. His Aasimar eyes quickly picked out the face of the man in red from the previous evening, though he was now dressed in polished red platemail and a dark crimson cloak. 

Lyle was nowhere to be seen. The man pushed through the crowd towards a stall on the far side, angrily shoving anyone aside who offered resistance.

Milo gazed at the wares that Mikka lay before him, wonders of many different kinds arrayed before him, each just begging to be investigated. Mikka cycled quickly through his portable shop, praising the best points of each item and detailing a brief history. 

Milo only listened to the stories behind the strangest looking ones. An elaborate dagger that leaked blood when held, a set of silver boots that could not be moved once a special word was spoken, an intricate mechanical spider that burned gems to make light, a glowing red ring with the power to throw fire… the list went on and on but soon Milo was overloaded with things he wanted.

Milo sadly explained he hadn’t enough money even for the smallest of the items; a thin headband that Mikka said could control ants. Mikka shook his head and muttered a curse under his breath. 

Milo apologised for wasting his time but thanked the trader anyways, promising he would find him when he had enough money for something.

Mikka stood slowly, brushing dust from the back of his pants and rolling his items up into a small bundle that was surely too small to accommodate such a range of things. With a sigh, Milo turned his attention back to the minotaur. Mikka, seeing that nobody wass watching, took a few sideways steps towards the distracted Torious. 

Suddenly remembering the heavy dwarven gem, Milo shouted to Mikka to come back, only to turn and see Mikka silently digging through Torious’ travel bag. With a yelp he jumped to his feet.
“Thief!”

On the far side of the square, Thalin walked out of the general store with all the items necessary for the trip and craned his gaze towards the fountain, only to see his companions were chasing an ugly little man across the fountain and into the crowd. Thalin shouldered the skin of equipment and hurried to see what was going on.

Torious swivelled to see Mikka digging through his bag. Torious gave a celestial yell and hefted himself onto the fountain, drawing his longsword, _Justicar_. 

The crowd turned as Torious flared his birth scars, sending a blaze of brilliant light across the trading square. Mikka screamed like a girl and took a running jump into the crowd, his little form disappearing entirely from sight as the crowd swallowed him.

Milo grabbed his crossbow from the ground, and thinking of the fun to be had with a chase, launched himself after Mikka with a whoop of excitement. Torious bellowed a challenge from the heavens and dropped off of the fountain edge and into the crowd, shouting for them to get out of the way.

Mikka pushed through the last of the crowd. The thief found himself pressed himself against the pen of the minotaur. Milo jumped through moments later. Mikka was already climbing up the pen side, looking for another place to jump from. 

With a roar, Torious burst from the crowd and slid his longsword into the thief’s trailing leg. Mikka crashed through the pen side fence. The two men slid to a halt directly under the minotaur's monstrous form. With a blast of scorching breath from its nose, the minotaur raised a cloven hoof to crush the two men under him.

Thalin, having lost Milo and Torious in the crowd had returned to the fountain and watched the chase from a better viewpoint. With the help of Dariel, who circled only meters above the thief, Thalin watched as Torious broke through the pen fence. Without a thought, his hands blurred into action and familiar words spilt forth. 

Two icy shards streaked from Thalin’s cloak. Despite the distance to the minotaur, they unerringly struck the minotaur in the chest. The minotaur reeled back in pain. Torious and Mikka scrambled desperately to the side of the pen.

With a sinking feeling, Thalin watched the icy blast from his spell seep across the minotaur’s chest and onto the shackles around its waist.

Torious stood shakily to his feet and whirled to face Mikka, “You have been judged by Tyr! You cannot…”
“Fly, you fool!” shouted Mikka as he clutched his leg. 

The minotaur swung with a heavy clawed fist but swiped only air. Mikka had knocked Torious to the ground. Torious landed heavily but rolled to the side as the minotaur’s other fist crunched into the ground where he had been. 

Mikka jumped to his feet and grabbing Torious’ arm, limped for the pen gate. The minotaur bellowed and charged at the retreating men. For a moment the chains held the beast but the central shackles snapped like twigs as the minotaur thrusts forwards again. Sprinting through the gates, Torious and Mikka ran into the quickly dispersing crowd as the minotaur thundered to its freedom...


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 7, 2005)

*"Perhaps we should leave now"*

Thalin drew his crossbow and levelled a bolt at the creature. A group of town guards rushed from the recesses of a foodhall and dropped into a two-tier crossbow formation. The minotaur snorted decisively, then charged into the crowd, horns spread low. An unfortunate woman was dashed aside before she even had time to move. 

The beast roared again as the woman was slung into a rations stall. Dry fruit and meats spilled around the ankles of the minotaur. 

The crowd exploded into chaos. 

A hail of crossbow bolts whistled into the beast from the combined efforts of Thalin, Milo and the town guards. A young elf in blue whirled his hands limply, and a celestial goat blazed into being only yards from the minotaur, it's Sigil-bell ringing meekly beneath its alarmed eyes. Two dwarves trudged into a defensive stance with their halberds, ushering women and children behind them. A javelin hummed through the air from a Gnoll trader, but skittered wide. A heroic Ulutian charged to the attack, but fell to his knees on the slippy fruit. Thalin's nerves jarred as a dark energy washed over the Minotaur, one of it's half-drow captors having aimed a thin bone staff at it. Everyone else ran screaming.

Torious quickly decided to release Mikka in order to defend the townsfolk. With a cheeky “See you later”, Mikka limped quickly down a side alley and disappeared in a rustle of red velvet. 

Without further delay, Torious circled to his left as the minotaur landed a hoof through the face-guard of the Ulutian. Smelling blood, the minotaur stooped low and violently decapitated the celestial goat with a swipe of its claws. The elf wizard clicked his fingers in frustration, then ran away. 

Torious rolled to a stop. With a grim look on his face, Torious sparked a line with _Justicar_ on the paving stones and stared at the hulking minotaur. Dislodging its hoof from the Ulutian, the minotaur paced forwards, then readied to charge the Aasimar.

The crowd scattered in all directions. Another wave of bolts (and a javelin) slammed into the minotaur. Its hulking form sprung into momentum and it lowered its head to skewer Torious on its mighty horns. 

The town guards began to retreat in haste.

Thalin punched into the mind of the beast in an attempt to force it to sleep, but the levels of rage and hatred made the mage gag, his spell useless against such a creature.

Milo finished his prayer to Tymora and loosed a magically-imbued bolt. It flew beautifully and thudded to a halt in the monster's forehead. But it was not enough.

With a deft dodge backwards, Torious evaded the plunging horns and choose his spot, driving _Justicar_ forward. His sword slid into the monster's calf. With a thunderous crash, the minotaur slid to the ground in a plume of dust. Spasming in anger, the minotaur tried to right itself but fell again and again. Another shower of bolts slowed the minotaur's movements. Thick legs limply kicked against the cobbled ground.

Milo went to fire again, but his nerve failed at the helplessness of the creature. Thalin fired twice, his first bolt shattering the base of a horn and the second thudding wetly into its flank. He went to fire again, but stopped.

The man in red armour strode forwards, slinging his crossbow onto the ground as he withdrew a wide, bronze short sword. Milo tried to call 'halt', but the man had already plunged the sword into the base of the minotaur's skull. With a final grunt, it died. 

The man grinned in triumph, and pulled his sword free. The man in red was the only one not suprised as the sword wound ignited and the beast's body was consumed in a thick yellow blaze.

The screams of the crowd died down as the guards ran to casualties and reassured people that they were safe. Torious picked himself up and looked for the thief, but he was nowhere to be seen. Thalin and Milo dashed over to Torious to make sure he was okay. Not a scratch.

Thalin blinked wearily around as the guards began to question people about the cause of the disturbance. Coughing through the smoke of the burning minotaur, the three companions watched the man in red stride across the square, a handful of townsfolk thanking him for defeating the beast.

“Perhaps we should leave now,” Thalin said, nodding in the direction of the guards. 
Seeing no reason to be caught up, Thalin, Milo and Torious left town quickly and headed for the southern end of the Talagbar mountains.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 7, 2005)

p.s. This is quite a long chapter, so King Doom is on his way - sidetrack city though with the minotaur (and next up... Thalin tests out his new staff).

But THEN, the heores get the hell on with it.

Hope you're enjoying so far. All comments welcome.

Spider.


----------



## freedoms_edge (May 7, 2005)

More, need more. My memory has faded, and this is the jolt to the system i need.

P.S. Torious rules.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 9, 2005)

Ah, and here we have Torious' player... freedoms_edge. 

*spattering of clapping from audience - though they sound a touch unsure of why they are applauding already*

Hello buddy.

Anyway - Milo and Thalin might drop in at some point (called "Milo whittersbane" and "Chilly-wizard" respectively). So if there are any questions, just shout.

Righto. Enough of me. Here's an update...

Spider


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 9, 2005)

*"Well, Erifeci means nothing on its own..."*

After three hours of climbing up through cold, rocky terrain the three adventurers stopped to take a break and discuss what to do once they found King Doom. As they debated the best course of action, Thalin unwrapped _Erifeci_ and began to look it over in detail. 

Not being really sure who King Doom was and what he commanded, the adventurers went on what little information they had and built a rudimentary plan to attack the lair as quietly as possible and escape with the ring. 

Torious muttered about the possibilities of failure, sighting the fact that they only had a map of where the lair was supposed to be, and nothing else. Milo peppered the pair with encouragement, until they agreed to meet back at this spot if they were separated. Milo casually asked what would happen if one of them was killed, but Torious remained quiet, and Thalin was absorbed in figuring out _Erifeci_.

Thalin cracked the staff on the ground in frustration. The staff was undetailed other than the markings of “Erifeci” on the shaft and the two ends being slightly bumped and sculpted. Thalin passed the staff to Milo for inspection. Torious cleaned his armour and sword as the two talked.

“Well, Erifeci means nothing on its own... is it a password or something?” said Milo, looking at the staff in a scholarly manner.
“I’m not sure, but the ends of the staff are different shapes. This one is a crystal and the other is a sort of a flame,” answered back Thalin, pointing them out.
Milo mused this for a moment then leapt to his feet and holding the staff in both hands, shouted, “Erifeci!”

No effect. But Thalin narrowed his eyes and took the staff back, “Erif…” 

He lets the word trail off and suddenly the staff hummed to life, the flame end throbbing with an intense red light. Thalin and Milo exploded into conversation and quickly decided to grab arcane annihilation by the tusks, and test the staff out. With a smooth swing, Thalin drove the red end of the staff into the ground. All three companions tensed for the almost inevitable fire-storm, but there wasn't any. With a thick whine the red light disappeared and for a moment nothing happened, then the mountain grass around where the staff had struck glistened red. 

Each individual blade of grass in a perfect circle was now coated in a fine layer of red light. Other than the light, nothing else happened. Milo crouched gingerly, and once again eschewing the death-by-spell etiquette, touched the coloured grass. Once again, nothing happened. Milo jumped up and pranced across the circle, flaunting his safety.

Thalin nodded in encouragement as he handed the staff to Milo. Thalin was indeed intrigued by the staff, but had quietly decided to let the halfling play the instant-death roulette-wheel that he was now spinning around. Torious watched out of the corner of his eye. The Aasimar had hefted his shield in between him and his curious companions. Just in case, he told himself, just in case.

Both Thalin and Milo knew the next word, and like silly little kobold-children egging each other on, said, “Eci."
“It looks like an icicle,” mentioned Torious gruffly, now wanting to add his thoughts, but still feigning a stalwart disinterest. As expected, the crystal end had hummed into life with a sparkling blue energy.

Milo stared at the staff for a moment, his mind almost audibly grinding away at double speed, then shouted, “That’s it! Erifeci is Ice Fire backwards! There must be four code words. Torious, you’re a genius!” 

Torious wasn't too sure of that, but accepted the halfling’s praise anyway. With a twirl of the staff, Milo screamed “Fire!” and drove the flame end into the ground. Thalin had yelped at the recklessness of the halfling's curiousity drive. Milo was not the person to play fireball-chicken with. The companions waited for something, but there was nothing. No effect.

“Wait. Discharge the Eci first, it might not be able to do everything at once,” said Thalin.

Milo touched the staff to the ground, making sure not to touch any of the red grass. With a similar dull whine the grass was coated with a fine white sheen, like a thin layer of paint. In a small area the two grass circles overlapped and the grass was layered with both colours. 

Milo shouted “Fire!” again and struck the staff into the ground. With a whoosh, the fire end was surrounded with a nimbus of red energy. Milo screamed incoherently as a violent crackle of the staff’s power involuntarily arched into the ground. Flames coursed over the mountain grass as it spiralled to fill a meter wide circle. All three companions hit the ground, crouching behind shields, robes and weasels. 

At the edge of the flames, the red circle overlapped ever so slightly and the flames were held at bay by the red light. But the heroes didn’t have time to notice this slight effect as a crude arrow clattered into the pot resting over the campfire, zipping only inches over Milo’s head. 

A shrieked curse from the top of a nearby outcrop revealed the lone goblin scout to the three adventurers. With another shriek, the goblin jumped backwards off the outcrop and out of view.

Milo’s crossbow bolt splintered on the empty outcrop, moments too late to catch the fleeing scout. The halfling wound back a second shot. Milo hauled his pack onto his shoulders, threw _Erifeci_ to Thalin, then dashed after the goblin, followed quickly by Torious, then Thalin.

As the adventurers gave chase to the goblin, a shadowy figure detached from the nearby woods and crept after the companions, pausing momentarily to wind a black-feathered bolt into a bone-white crossbow.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
The goblin skidded through the last of the tree line and shouted something before dashing towards a huge scar in the cliff face. From inside the jagged cave, a curl of smoke rose from a smouldering fire. A number of goblins leapt up as the scout dashed towards them, abandoning their dicegames and woodland-animal-torture classes. They quickly grabbed up wicked looking shortswords, as the scout motioned behind him.

King Doom heard the ruckus outside of his lair. Spitting a hunk of meat at one of his aides, he swung down from his stalagmite throne and into his human leather boots. The goblin king adjusted the metal ring on his finger and strutted into the light outside. The barks of “intruders” and “attack” filled Doom’s ears like bee stings and elven singing. Hissing in anger, he moved to mobilise his elite troops. Raising a little staff with a dead bat nailed to the top, he squealed an order to his Doomguard; a select group of slightly larger goblins that sat idly in the corner of the cave. 

A few began to complain, but King Doom levelled his ringed finger at them with a face of infinite menace. As one, they cowered to the floor, crawling to evade the pointed wrath of the goblin king. They quickly slung on their rightly feared platemail armour, and hefting bastard swords onto their shoulders, marched into the sunlight.

Torious reached the clearing first, being slightly faster than Milo at full pace.

“You have been judged for death goblins! Tyr will claim you now!” hollered Torious as he charged into the clearing. Sighting the nearest target, he valiantly charged the eight platemailed goblins who marched regimentally out of the lair. 

King Doom emerged from behind the Doomguard, his helmet actually having 'King Doom' written on it in a thick black paste. Torious pulled to a halt in a plume of dust, and issued a challenge to the King. 

Not understanding the filthy human standing before them, the Doomguard quickly circled the pious cleric and without hesitation launched a brutal attack from all sides. Torious disappeared under a blur of armoured greenskins, his screams of judgement drowned out by the clash of steel on teeth on steel.

Milo and Thalin dashed from the shadows of the trees and stopped to survey the scene before them. 

Milo cocked his crossbow and sighted the strutting figure of King Doom beyond the milieu surrounding Torious. Thalin watched as Milo sprinted forwards and placing a boot on the backplate of one of the Doomguard, leapt fully over the circle of goblins and landed only meters from King Doom.

King Doom shrieked in disbelief and pointed his ringed finger at the acrobatic halfling. The King's mouth opened to say something, but was cut short as Milo smoothly brought his crossbow up and levelled it at the goblin's chest. 

“Sorry,” said Milo sincerely as the trigger clicked, loosing a bolt into the King's darkly corrupt heart.

The eccentric monarch stood stunned for a moment, staring at the sombre halfling before he dropped to his knees and folded onto the floor in a crumpled heap of green skin and useless accessories.

Thalin twirled _Shard_ into his familiar Ulutiun style as he advanced towards the throng of goblins. Raising his arms to strike a poised goblin, a sudden searing pain surged through his right arm. A black-feathered bolt had sliced neatly into the mage's flesh. The sword strike hung in mid air, his strength suddenly gone. He gasped in agony and fell sideways, clutching his damaged arm. _Shard_ dropped from his hand. Thalin saw the scarred man from the tavern melt from the trees behind him. 

The man sneered and quickly cocked another bolt, ready to loose it straight at the defenceless mage…


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 10, 2005)

*"Silver! Silver!"*

Dariel dropped from Thalin’s shoulder and swooped out of danger. Thalin could almost feel his veins bursting as he hauled himself to his feet. An agonised scream escaped his lips. 

His blood shuddered from burning forks to numbing daggers as a nimbus of frost crawled over the mage. His protection in place, he maneuvered to face his opponent with a grunt.

A black-feathered bolt scythed through the air, whistling straight between the mage’s shoulder blades. With a crack, the bolt shattered on the mages chest. Frozen slivers exploded in all directions. 

Lyle stood shocked, then his face fell into a gargoyle sneer. Thalin knew he had to push his advantage. Picking _Shard_ up in his untrained left, he charged through the debris of black splinters. Thalin knew he had to command all of his skills if he were to survive the next few moments.

Milo turned away from the King's body. He watched the Doomguard bring their swords down again and again into the now unconscious form of Torious. Milo slid forward to attack, but paused and delved into a side pocket on his pouch. A handful of silver coins emerged.

Milo leapt into the air and using what limited goblin language he had learnt, shouted 
“Silver! Silver!”, then hurled the coins skyward.

Two of the Doomguard swung their heads round and stared as it began to rain silver. They squirmed away from the throng around Torious and began scrabbling in the dirt. Their faces a blur of greed as they clutched as many coins as they could. As their friends disengaged, the other Doomguard jumped away and began to tussle over the coins, leaving the nearly dead Torious lying in a bloody heap.

Thalin brought Shard up in a lazy arc. His left hand offered no real power compared to his right. With a laugh, Lyle clattered the scimitar aside with a deft blow from his own wickedly sharp short sword. 

The man forced Thalin back with a quick flicker of his sword at the mage’s face. Looking for any weakness his opponent might display, Thalin noticed his opponents chainmail slide aside for a moment. Underneath, a faded family badge depicted a black crag against a starry sky. 

Lyle gave a strangled shout as he followed Thalin's eyes. Quick as a snake, Lyle darted forwards and drove his sword into Thalin’s stomach, covering his family’s badge as he moved. The mage fell backwards onto the floor, his hands clenched tight over the deep wound. Blood poured steadily into the dust. Dariel had plummeted like a stone into the trees. 
Lyle spat on the mage's chest as he closed in for the kill, "poor little lost boy, you've wandered too far this day..."

Milo darted through the distracted Doomguard and crouched next to Torious. The priest’s helmet had almost been sundered through and his breastplate was punctured beyond repair. The Aasimar was unconscious. Or dead. 

With a quick prayer to Tymora to help guide Torious back to the living, Milo uncorked a small green bottle. His mother had told him only to use it if he ever got hurt, but this seemed a good enough time to use it in any case. 

Milo upended the bottle, tipping the potion into the priest’s mouth. Torious coughed violently, spluttering some of the potion into the air, then sat up. Through the riddled breastplate, his wounds were already mere scratches. 

The Doomguard, having collected every last coin, suddenly broke into a racket of barks and squeals as they pointed at the dead body of their King. 

Torious stood up dramatically and threw his helmet to the side, picking _Justicar_ from the ground. His scars blasted to life, bathing the goblins in the light of Tyr. With a snarl of rage, Torious issued a challenge to the Doomguard themselves. With a quick look at each other, and then their dead King, the Doomguard turned and fled. Torious wavered triumphant for a moment then collapsed to the ground.

Thalin scrabbled backwards as the man advanced, his hands desperately clutching at the ground behind him. His hands found the clothed shaft of _Erifeci_. With a quick roll sideways, Thalin shook the bandages away from the staff and with a shout of rage swung the staff towards his opponent. Thalin screamed the command word “Ice” as the staff carved through the air.

The iced tip shimmered cold blue, a trail of frost left in its wake.

Too confident in his advantage, Lyle had stepped too far. With a sickening crackle then a snap, Lyle's sword arm frosted completely, then broke off altogether. His arm fell to the ground with a soft thud. A scream of horrified pain erupted from somewhere deep within Lyle. 

Lyle stumbled backwards, clutching his shattered stump in his left hand. He stared one last time at his dismembered arm, then dashed into the tree line and disappeared into the shadows.

The battle was won. The three companions were alive. Milo (the only one in a spritely state, his small body a bottle-rocket for the adrenalin now pumping through him) quickly checked that neither Lyle nor the Doomguard were heading back for a second round, then rejoined his companions. Dariel had hopped back to his master, and Isplit had awakened from a short nap.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 10, 2005)

*"What more do you want from us?"*

Torious used what power he had left to heal himself and Thalin.

Milo guarded his weakened cohorts as Thalin informed the other two about the faded insignia worn by the man in black. Torious quickly identified it as a marking of the Blackrock family, although he said the family was based in the Dales and had no real business this far north. 

A final crooked goblin elder hobbled out of the cavemouth in a barrage of throaty curses and complaints, shaking his fist at the companions as he wobbled past. Milo attempted to soothe his feelings, but he was too damn stubborn. Torious and Thalin advanced into the jagged cave, leaving Milo, Isplit and Dariel keep watch.

As Milo kept a lookout, he felt a crunch under his boot and looked down. He stood upon the thawing remnants of a human arm, still grasping a jet-black shortsword with the inscription “Vampire” on the blade. 

With a shifty look about, Milo prized the shortsword out of the frosted hand and slung the new weapon into his belt. Then the halfling remembered King Doom’s ring and bounded back over towards the fallen goblin to collect what they came for.

Finding that nobody else was in the lair, Thalin and Torious came to the conclusion that it must have been a barracks of some sort and only housed the fighters of the goblin clan. 

Torious suggested tracking down the lair and checking for any prisoners, but Thalin pointed out that the goblins would most likely have eaten anything that they had captured, and also that they were restrained by time. 

However, after they had searched what were presumably King Doom’s quarters (complete with stick drawing of King Doom ruling over the entire world, and a box with various staffs with different animals nailed to the ends), the two adventurers unearthed a small, metallic box that was locked shut. There was no key in the room, and failing brute strength, Thalin suggested taking it to Milo to see if he could open it with his lock picks.

Torious was a bit put out to hear that Milo possessed such instruments, but validated the plan as a last resort.

Milo and Isplit had busied themselves with making a small grave for King Doom when Torious and Thalin emerged and gave him the box to open. 

Thalin warned Milo that there was a trace of magic inside, but the halfling waved it away as if he did this every other day (which he might).

Before he opened the box, Milo presented to his companions King Doom’s bronze ring and Thalin competently analysed it as possessing moderate transmutation and necromancy magic. 

It was unanimous that it should not be worn, despite Milo's incessant encouragement. Finally admitting defeat, Milo looked over the box and after checking for traps, sprung the lid open with glee.

Inside the box were a small letter and a scroll bound in a length of dried human skin. Thalin took the scroll but couldn’t read it, saying that it was in some sort of goblin language and would need to be deciphered. However, the letter read as follows:



> Doom – your hide is hunted. L B is sent to assume command.



After making the connection that L B was Lyle Blackrock, Torious couldn’t shed any more light as to whom Lyle Blackrock was. Milo suggested taking the box with them to see if anyone could identify where it was from. 

The other two agreed, and Thalin placed a black-bottled potion his father gave him and a magical protection scroll in the box for safe keeping. Without wanting to give the Doomguard time to reform and attack, the three adventurers quickly headed back to Darmshall to deliver the ring to Noristour.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
With a flourish Milo placed the ring on Noristour’s desk. Emitting a strange hissing sound, Xsistass leapt from a perch in the shadows and landed next to the ring, guarding it jealously with chitinous little arms.

Noristour turned from a huge star chart behind him, which had hundreds of lines and calculations scribbled all over it.
“You have done well, although I can’t allow you to stay in Darmshall any longer,” said Noristour thinly, his eyes not even looking at the three adventurers as he gazed at the bronze ring lying on the table.

Torious, Thalin and Milo looked to each other in amazement.
“But we got your damn ring for you! What more do you want from us?” shouted Thalin in a sudden outburst. Dariel screamed in unison, his wings beating in frustration. 
“Nothing,” said Noristour flatly, “which is exactly what I expect. Leave in three days or I’ll see to it that you’ll never leave.”

Torious took a step forwards to confront the mage, but Milo turned and pushed both the humans back, placing a small hand on each of their stomachs and holding them at bay.

“Don’t waste your time. Lets just leave,” said Milo, glaring at each of his companions in turn, “I know where we can get some money together for travels.”

With a final smile, Noristour opened the door behind them with a gesture of his hand. The three heroes walked out reluctantly, herded as they went by a hissing and jumping Xsistass. 


To be continued in…

*Ice, Luck and Honour* 
*Chapter 4: The Eight Blades of Talagbar* 

Returned to Darmshall, the heroes are determined to travel westwards but Milo must first return to the frozen depths of the Talagbar mines. As villains pursue them and foes mount against them, will the heroes make it through the mines all in one piece?


----------



## Funeris (May 11, 2005)

Well, I'm all caught up now.  Update whenever you're ready


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 12, 2005)

> Well, I'm all caught up now. Update whenever you're ready




My thoughts exactly... I wanted to take a quick breather after this next quick update for everyone who has bitten the story hour bullet and decided to read this (hello there!)... in an attempt to let people catch up. 

Anyway - the next segment, titled Chapter 4: The Eight Blades of Talagbar, and the following chapter make up quite a hefty chunk of roleplaying time. Suffice to say, Torious, Milo and Thalin had a jolly good time in the mines of Talagbar   

But before we duck our mucky little heads into the mines, Milo must elaborate on a smudge of backstory... enjoy.

Spider.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 12, 2005)

As the three adventurers vented their frustrations to each other about being hounded out of Darmshall, Milo remained level-headed and suggested returning to the Talagbar mines. He had recently 'visited' the mines, where he was sure there were more gems like the one he owned. 

Backing this claim up, Milo said the mines had only recently been revealed due to the melting of a small snow drift covering the entrance, and that they could make it there and back within a day’s light. Milo displayed the massive gem to Torious and Thalin. They immediately agreed to venture back to the mines to look for more keystones.

With a nagging (and justified) fear of ambush from Lyle Blackrock, Torious suggested leaving before dawn light so as to avoid any kind of commotion that they might cause. The three adventurers slept fitfully but rose on time to journey to the Talagbar mines. 

Before they travelled, Milo dug out the map that he had made of the mines and decided to brief the other two on what to expect. His story exploded into life as Milo recounted his few hours in the haunted mines... 

*Interlude number Two: A Tale of Luck*

Milo Whittersbane pushed the door open easily and the ornate handle came away in his hand in a shower of rust. His eyes adjusted to the half light of the small chamber. On the opposite wall was an ancient portrait of some ugly dwarf, his eyes played over the cracked surface of the picture before landing on a desk in the centre of the room. 

The broken handle clattered to the floor as Milo saw what lay on the desk. Without a moments thought, he crouched into the room with cat like dexterity and clambered onto the chair near the desk. 

The chair was built for a dwarf and Milo had no trouble hopping onto it in one bound and then in another he was perched on the desk. Before him lay a gem the size of his fist. 

The surfaces of the gem were beautiful to look at, their colours shifted and twisted as Milo inched his way forwards. On the interior of the gem was what could only be a small phantom image of a hammer. Milo wondered if this was worth a lot. Probably. 

He edged around the gem with accentuated stealth, knowing the dwarven halls he now prowled in had traps to keep would be trespassers at bay. But Milo knew this and had taken precautions, his lock pick bag lay on the ground by the door, two slender picks still sticking out of the rusted key hole. 

The entrance had been the hardest and he’d worked there for almost and hour before the door had finally sprung loose. But what lay on the desk would be well worth his time. He grinned in satisfaction. The dwarves no doubt thought they would be robbed by humans, not by a halfling. He reached into his jacket and pulled out a dirty leather rag and draped it onto the gem. He reached forward with both hands to grasp it. 

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
When Milo had explained to his estranged mother about the haunted dwarven mines that contained unheard of treasures, she had been sitting in the chicken hutch, pulling eggs from the nests that sat in a semi circle around her.
“But why Milo? You don’t need any treasure” 
Mrs. Whittersbane seemed to pause for a moment, as she often did when talking to her carefree son so that she wouldn't say something that would excite him further.

“We are quite happy here. Your father and I would like you to take over the farm when we… uh…”
“I know, but there is so much treasure and we could buy so many chickens” Milo continued, almost breathless, “we could make some money from it and get a house outside of the water”

Milo looked around at the reeds that poked between the jetty planks. He shifted his meagre weight to one of his feet and the wood under him moaned back in argument. His shoulders fell as he looked further out at the trees that branched up from the murky water and reached for the birds above. 

_I should be up there, flying with the birds and dragons, not kept down here with the chickens_. He looked back at his mother as he heard a small crash. He was surprised to see her head in her hands and little sobs bursting out, the egg basket spilled out at her feet. 

Quickly hopping over to her, the planks shouted their complaints as Milo dashed over them. He ducked into the hutch, pushing the chickens out the way. They clucked and strutted out onto the jetty. Milo crouched down beside his mother and put his arm around her, she was a little smaller than he was. Milo himself only reached up to the belt line of a human guard, and he was fully grown. 

She sobbed into her hands. Milo had seen his mother cry once or twice before but he was too young and he hadn’t seen her like this for years. He looked down at the fallen basket, all of the eggs, except one, were cracked or broken because of the fall. 

Nevertheless he put them back in the basket and carefully laid the unbroken one on top. He looked back at his mother and realised she was talking.
“…this would happen but the lord says we must stop it and move”
“ Stop what?” Milo said quickly, attempting to catch up on the missed words.
“The chicken farm” she looked up into Milo’s eyes, “And we must move”
“But I thought you said it was okay, we could stay here until the year of the Walking Ice and then pay it again”
“I know, I know” She sniffed “the lord says we have to move then or we will be thrown out”

Milo didn’t know what to say for once. He had played as a child all his life and quarterway into his adulthood. Never worrying about life was what he did best. He looked down at the crumpled map he had brought of the mines then back at his mother. Something inside him clicked and he jutted out his chin as far as it would go. He held the pose for a few moments before his mother looked up.

“Milo?” she asked. 
“Mother,” Milo paused for a moment, “I will journey to this dwarven mine and find us riches beyond belief. I will return in the year of the Walking Ice and pay this lord his money,” he turned his head the other way for dramatic affect, “or I shall kill him”
“But Milo…”
“No Mother, I have played too long and dreamt too far. I will make the Whittersbane's the greatest chicken farmers on Toril. I swear by it.”
Milo’s Mother looked up at him with tearful eyes, “May Tymora guide you”
“I will not fail you mother. I’ll bring you back more money, riches and gems than you can only dream of…”

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
Milo’s fingers closed around the huge gemstone. He felt a tingle run up his fingers as he touched it. It was warm to the touch. _Magic, here after all this time_? Milo held the gem in his hands and was staring lovingly at the strange little hammer inside when he heard the first moan echo through the dusty air. Milo tried to prick his ears up, just like his pet weasel, Isplit. Where was Isplit? 

The second moan was a deal closer and shuddered with anger. Milo turned slowly to face the doorway. In the stone frame stood the ragged figure of a dwarven miner, a milky pale pick in hand. Milo could see the shadows of the doorway and retreating tunnel through his body, only shifting wisps created a visible body at all. 

Milo took a step back and felt his right foot slide over the edge of the desk. No way back, he knew that. Quick, say something.
“Nice, uh, mine you have here” he glanced quickly at the gem in his hands, “Thought I might take a souvenir.”

The ghostly figure stopped as he saw the gem in Milo’s hands. He swayed for a moment as if about to fall sideways then opened his mouth to speak,
“Leave us” a voice like nails drawn across granite, “Leave the keystone”
“Keystone?” interest sparked in Milo’s mind, “Key to what?”
“Leave us!”

The Ghost heaved forwards and the pick scythed slowly through the air towards where Milo should have been. The dwarf and his weapon stumbled into and through the table as the ghost twisted to hit the leaping Milo that sailed overhead. 

Milo hit the floor with momentum that carried him through the door and into the tunnel he had walked down just minutes before. He glanced right as he began to sprint, looking down the tunnel he had never ventured down and saw three more ghosts stumble from the darkness. Transparent heads yawned curses in throttled voices. 

Milo didn’t stop. He lunged on ahead, his legs pumping hard towards the main room of the mine. Where was Isplit? The large doors loomed into view and the grey sheen of daylight could be seen clearly on the floor of the main room. The moaning was getting closer. 

Daring a glance over his shoulder, Milo saw the ghosts not running as they would have, but floating towards him, with greater speed than he cared to think about.

Milo burst into the main room and leapt across the old rusted rail tracks that circled the room. From a pile in the corner came a little squeak of recognition and out darted the lithe brown form of Isplit. In his mouth was a small red gem. The small leather coat strapped around his long waist was dirty with dust. He quickly skidded to a halt as he saw Milo approaching.
“Run Isplit!” screamed Milo, “Ghosts!”

Isplit reared up his head for a better look but got none as Milo yanked the weasel from the floor mid run. Isplit paused to register the situation, then skirted up his master's arm and onto his shoulder.

“Where were you?” breathed Milo as he leapt another rail track.

Isplit looked bored with the question, “searching for gems if you must know,” the weasel bared his teeth in a vicious smile and produced the small red gem. “You said something of ghosts?”

Behind them the ghosts breezed into the main chamber, their number had increased to ten as far as Milo could count. He kept running, heading for the twisted tunnel ahead that he remembered as the exit. 

His feet were sure and fast, stepping lightly between cracked flagstones and smashed doorways as if they were not there. Isplit whooped as the exit bobbed ahead of them. Isplit only then noticed the gem clutched in Milo’s hands.

“By all the angels and devils,” Isplit squeaked in delight. The weasel threw his gem behind them, the small stone sailing through the bodies of the ghosts that bared down on them. Isplit watched it zip through the mist that should be flesh. Isplit cocked a fur-brow, then greedily circled the huge gem twice before ducking into Milo’s jacket as a ghost leapt at them.

Milo Whittersbane vaulted the last collapsed wall and burst through the mine entrance and into the sunlight. Stumbling onto the loose stone slope of the Talagbar mines, his small halfling legs skidded from beneath him and he crashed onto his stomach. His weasel companion, Isplit, catapulted through the air, screaming in unison with Milo. The dwarven ghost behind them emitted a hoarse scream as it failed to stop, and fell into the sunlight. Its form dissolved to dust in a whispering sigh. The ancient remnants of the ghost blew over Milo’s face as he propped himself up on his elbows, the swift winds of Vaasa tugging at his clothes as he regained his breath... 

* * * * *​
Milo tailed off his story. His elaborate story-telling (complete with small arcane effects, in-depth analysis and a background history of the mines) had lasted almost the entirety of the five-hour journey. He had only paused for Torious to pray in silence to Tyr at first light. 

The three adventurers were more than ready to get going into the mines when they reached the massive stone doors at mid-day.


----------



## Ruined (May 14, 2005)

It reads very well, Spider. It's good to be able to keep up with it post by post. Looking forward to see what happens in the mines.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 14, 2005)

> It reads very well, Spider. It's good to be able to keep up with it post by post. Looking forward to see what happens in the mines.




Thanks very much.

The mines is the big-dungeon of the chronicle. It was great fun to play and a bundle of events happen that precede the progression of the campaign.

Anyway, I don't want to ruin what goes on. Will update next chunk tomorrow.

Please give me feedback - I love to know what you guys think!

Spider.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 15, 2005)

*A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour*
*Chapter 4: The Eight Blades of Talagbar*

*"Kill all three, retrieve the staff, then report back to me"*

With a careful step, Milo tiptoed into the first antechamber of the Dwarven mines. He could feel the shivering, scared form of Isplit curled up in his pocket. Motioning for his companions to follow, the halfling padded carefully across the room and jutted his head around the way out, making sure there were no ghosts waiting to pounce. 

With a sigh of relief he turns back to his friends, "okay so far guys. Not a sighting of those creepy undead!" 

Torious stood anchored in the door, his holy symbol held before him like a duelling pistol. Thalin tapped _Erifeci_ nervously on the cracked flagstones, his mind loaded with the trigger words of a number of get-the-hell-out-of-here spells.

Milo grinned excitedly. He _loved_ being the brave one.

The room that the three companions stood in would probably have been some sort of guardroom when the Dwarves still mined here. It had just enough height for Torious to walk easily under and perhaps double that in width. Separating the room in two was a very thick, partially shattered pane of glass slotted between two heavy posts, one of which had collapsed to the ground.

Behind the broken glass was a quite formal setup of a desk and two chairs. It reminded Milo of the tax-office in Marsember. Thalin carefully made his way through the cracked glass and began to check over the table and chairs. Milo kept watch down the next tunnel as Torious scraped awkwardly over the jagged glass.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
Lyle threw the set of keys to the floor with his remaining hand as the barkeep stammered to apologise.
"You idiot. Why couldn't you have just asked where they were staying rather than where they were going? Would it have been that damned difficult?" spat Lyle.
"I'm sorry Sir Blackrock..."

Lyle lashed the man hard across the face with the back of his hand, "Do not use my name. Say that again and I'll feed your skin to my friend's horse."

Lyle gestured out of the open tavern door. The man in red sat impatiently on a huge crimson stallion. The horse was more demon than animal. It stamped angrily.

"I'm sorry m'lord. It was a slip of the tongue."
"Then give me your tongue, if you can't control it" levelled Lyle, his lonely arm moving to his hunting belt.
"But sir, I've no more information!"
"We pay you kindly and you fail in the smallest of tasks! I ask one thing of you and you spit nothing in my hand."
"Oh please gods," the barkeep cowered backwards as Lyle withdrew a long knife.
"No gods will answer you fool. You've missed your chance."

Lyle slid onto and over the counter, quickly pinning the barkeep against the wall with his bandaged stump.
"Any last words?" Lyle cackled as he savagely plunged the knife into the barkeep's mouth.

Outside, the man in red waved away another passerby as a gargled scream shattered the night quiet.

Lyle stalked from behind the bar, a bloody pulp in his hand. A whining croak spluttered from the barkeep. Lyle pushed through the doors of the Headless Woman and cast the tongue in front of the red horse. It greedily stooped low.

"That was a touch unnecessary Lyle," sighed the man in red, "he was a good informant."
"Keep your opinions to yourself," snapped Lyle. 

Lyle, using his only arm, clambered unsteadily onto a sleek black riding horse. Lyle trotted once around his companion, who turned in his saddle and handed Lyle a small leather bag.
“Kill all three, retrieve the staff, then report back to me,” said the man in red with a clipped formality, then pressed the bag firmly into Lyle’s open palm.
“Use these as you wish.” 
“I’ll finish that mage myself. the Abyss itself won’t know such suffering.” hissed Lyle, his scar twitching erratically.
“No. You’ll do as instructed. Now go.” Answered the man in a commanding tone.

Without another word, the man in red gouged his boots deep into the stallion’s sides and bolted away in a cloud of dust, heading eastwards. Lyle watched him go before opening the leather pouch and looking at the contents – a handful of black onyx gems, a small scroll, two strange coins with a green mailed fist on one side and a human skull on the other, and a folded sheet with instructions on what to do. 

Lyle shook the bag once, his mind deep in thought, then guided his horse slowly around. With a whisper in its ear, they cantered Northwards, towards the Talagbar mines.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
“And you didn’t check this room at all?” said Torious, looking away from inspecting the thick glass pane and staring at Milo. Torious couldn't understand what the thick glass was used for.
“Well no, not really," said Milo, twitching eagerly to continue onwards, "It’s boring. There’s nothing in here.” 
“You mean this boring?” said Thalin, holding a small red gem to the torchlight. 
Milo looked at it once then rolled his eyes.
“They won’t get us any money at all.” Milo said matter-of-factly. 

With that, he pulled open the second door wider and stepped into the corridor beyond, waving his torch like a sword. Torious and Thalin threw a wary look at each other then left what they were doing and followed the halfling. 

As Thalin exited, he brushed a hanging spider web with his hand, 
“Well, at least they like this place.”


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 17, 2005)

*"Why is it closed now?"*

Milo lead the way through two or three more dusty rooms which were, Milo said, the quarters of the Dwarven miners. He assured his companions that they held absolutely nothing of interest. 

However, whilst searching through a crumbled corner of what seemed to be draws of valuables (which Milo missed on his first trip), Torious smashed open the only locked drawer and withdrew a magnificently crafted pick with a head that looked like some sort of insect. Thalin informed Torious that it was the head of a Stirge, a large bloodsucking fly-monster. After a moment of concentration, Thalin confirmed that the pick was magical. 

Milo pushed onwards, his companions in tow. Torious slung the pick into his belt, not really wanting to discard _Justicar_ just yet.

Reaching the end of a long corridor, Milo darted ahead and disappeared into the darkness beyond an archway. Torious could sense the size of the chamber ahead, and felt a very faint breeze blowing over him. 

Thalin pushed into the dimness of the chamber, blindly following Milo. Thalin jerked back as a strand of spider web brushed his face. Scraping the sticky web away, Thalin searched for definition to the room. He saw no walls visible beyond the meagre light. After straining to look at Milo’s tattered map in the flickering torchlight, Thalin sighed in exasperation and speaking a simple draconic verse, lit the blade of his scimitar with a brilliant glow. The entire chamber danced into visibility.

The chamber was shaped like a semi circle, with the door Thalin just entered from being opposite to three immense stone doors set into the flat edge of the chamber, all of which were closed. The floor was riddled with a matrix of rail tracks that disappeared into the thick stone of the three doors, and also into a solid wall to the mage’s left. _Some kind of mine cart junction_, mused Thalin.

On the right was a small ring of steps that approached a polished wooden door with a large, circular handle. Closed also. 

Thalin looked up. He tensed involuntarily as he saw the chamber disappear into a mesh of huge spider webs only five or ten feet above him. The webs covered the entirety of the chambers ceiling.

Milo looked puzzled for a moment, then turned to Thalin and Torious, as the priest caught up.
“That middle door was open when I came. It was just open. Why is it closed now?” whined Milo, not sure why something in the ancient mines had changed in the short time since he had left.

Torious stood for a moment then shouted out, pointing to a large lump in the centre of the room, almost completely obscured by the railings. With a cry he leapt over a mine cart and jogged to the centre of the room. Milo bounded alongside his companion to find what new surprise he had uncovered. 

Thalin, distracted with trying to look for the source of a faint breeze, saw the running forms of his companions too late.

Milo crouched next to Torious and rolled the bundle over. As it turned, Torious jumped back at the sight of a dwarf face staring back at him. After a moments shock, Torious saw that the dwarf was dead. Recovering his wits about himself, the priest looked closer at the deep stab wounds all over the dwarf body, but his fingers were caught suddenly in a dust-thin strand of web leading into the mesh above him.

The sword spider tensed its huge form as the web vibrated gently, but surely. Moving closer, the arachnid eased silently into a pouncing position and without even shaking a single strand of its web, crept above the two men and child in alien silence. 

Waiting for a moment to strike, the spider followed the metalled man and child as they moved. With no more than the sound of a breath, the sword spider dropped from its hiding place. Slick black legs spread then flexed under the dull grey body as the sword spider guided all eight of its chitinous legs into the back of the metalled man.

Torious looked up at the last moment, only to see a blur of a monstrous shadow land on his back and sprawl him forwards. 

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
_There was no pain, only the sensation of something running fingers along my back, then a soft push on the spine and a wet snap as something slid through my rib cage, protruding from my chest. 

There was no pain, only a hot spill onto my chest and legs as the life’s blood surged forth, quick to escape the body when it is needed most.

I looked down and saw my death; three blades of bone had tunnelled through me. 

And then the blades withdrew, and there was pain. Such black pain as to swallow you completely, so utterly you can do nothing but shiver in agony. My soul was leased then, and I was taken to Elysium._


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 19, 2005)

[Commercial Break]

Hello! I'd like to take this quick opportunity to point you faithful readers towards a few other story hours that could well be worth your time...

First up...

The Heroes of Icemist is the follow up to the _sublime_ Small Beginnings story hour. Great character dynamics, good banter and a healthy dose of crazy action. A joy to read. Go there now!!!! 

Second up...

Shemeska's 2nd Planescape story hour is my first foray into planescape story hours, and being guilty of not having the willpower to read through his first story hour i decided to jump on this already speedy bandwagon. Yes! I don't regret this one moment. Intrigue from the get go. A lovely example of higher level shenanigans. 

Third up... 

The Blade of Phoee. Well, this is a gem of a story hour that is screaming for more attention. The world building behind this campaign is wonderful, and Funeris certainly gives the characters a run for their copper pieces... 

Fourth up...

Border Wars: An Introduction to the Mycab sector is another first for me as I plunge into the world of d20 modern story hours. I'm completely confused by the terminology, but loving it nonetheless. Tense, well written and some rather pacy combat sequences. Makes me think of Starship Troopers and Star Craft slapped into one. Bonus.

Fifth up...

Swashbuckling in Freeport has just started up! A heady blend of sabres, grog and dead bodies, this could turn into a real firecracker of a read. Fun, punchy and interesting from the get-go. Read read read! 

Sixth and final up...

Star Wars Chasing the Stars. A star wars story hour. I know, I know. You're expecting lots of "Don't tell me the odds" crap, and some foolish Gungan genocide plague, but this is a quality slice of star wars story hour. Believable characters (shock! horror!) and some crazy sith bad guys make this a winner in my books. 


Well, that's my lot I'm afraid. These are the story hours I'm focusing on at the moment. I like all the little, new story hours out there that deserve way more attention than they are getting. I'm reading heaps more, but these are the ones that jumped up and bit me. 

Spider [hypothetical member of *CESH* - Coalition of Emerging Story Hours]

"Rise..."

[Commercial Break End]


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 22, 2005)

*"Get that door open Milo! Now!"*

Milo reacted before Thalin and flipped backwards. In mid-air, Milo drew his crossbow and screamed for Torious to get up.

The Aasimar lay sliced in a heap beneath the bulk of the spider. A mesh of blood and bones protruded from his chainmail. His face was blank, but his scars were not yet extinguished.

With a thunderous scream of arcane words, Thalin drew on terrible sources of dark power. For a flicker of a moment, he saw the chamber fill with the souls of dead dwarves. An audience of pitted eyes stared at him, then enveloped the spider in a rush of ghostly limbs.

The sword spider moved backwards suddenly, cowering away and swiping at the air in a frenzy.

Thalin pushed forwards in a moment of bravado, stepping between the spider and his fallen companion. Milo fired a crossbow bolt into the spider's side. The halfling then threw his rucksack to the ground and fumbled for the remaining two bottles that his mother had entrusted to him.

As Thalin held back the spider with sweeps of _Shard_, Milo tipped one bottle into Torious’ open mouth. Then in desperation, splashed the contents of the second bottle into the gaping wound in his chest. With a squeal of delight from Milo, the potion had immediate effect and the bones that had been snapped and shattered began to realign themselves and the muscles bulged back into place. 

Transfixed by this, Milo only heard Thalin after the mage had screamed twice already, “MILO! Take Torious through the side door!” shouted Thalin, still holding the spell as best he could. With a mighty grunt, Milo heaved Torious onto his back and began dragging him to the side door. 

Thalin cursed as the spider sprinted across the web, causing the spell to lose some potency as Thalin had to turn to keep the spider in his field of view. With a sickening feeling, Thalin watched in defeat as the spider emerged fully from the web and dropped silently into the corridor that they had originally come in from. The spider stopped at a safe distance, its glistening eyes monitoring the mage with an alien intelligence.

“Get that door open Milo! Now!” shouted Thalin, risking a look over his shoulder at his halfling companion. Milo threw his weight into the circular door handle again, inching it closer to opening.
“I’m trying… its too heavy!” answered Milo in desperation.
With a final surge of magic, Thalin forced the spider back another few feet before dropping the spell completely, and not looking back, sprinted across the huge chamber towards Milo and Torious.

As the oppression around it suddenly died, the sword spider crept from the tunnel and seeing the man running, launched itself towards the fleeing adventurers. Landing with the skin-shredding screech of its legs, the spider scuttled forwards to recover its lost meal.

With a clatter of metal, Thalin hurled _Shard_ to the floor and not stopping to slow, clasped the handle with both hands and using the momentum from running, spun the handle round in a whir of metal. With a combined thrust, Thalin and Milo spilt through the door and onto damp, moss-covered floor. With a scream, Milo looked back and saw the spider about to pounce. Thalin acted quickly and dragged Torious through the door as Milo began to inch the door closed again.

Thalin rolled backwards and unhitched his crossbow as the sword spider leapt, and with a smooth action released a bolt into the spider’s cluster of onyx eyes. The spider sprawled short, but suddenly jumped again as Milo forced the door closed. The thump of the spider hitting the door shocked Milo back, but he crouched up and spun the handle closed, locking the sword spider out. With a gasp of utter relief, Milo collapsed onto Torious, who promptly sat up and stared dumbly around him.

Opening his mouth to say something, Torious shut his mouth again as he realised no words could detail what he had just seen.

Breathing heavily, Thalin sat back against the lichen-coated wall and rolled his head to the side, looking down the wide corridor they now sat in. 

Five small blue-skinned humanoids gaped in fear at the three invaders, and dropping their bag of fish in front of them, gargled in panic and raced back down the corridor to raise the intruder alarm…


To be continued in…

*Ice, Luck and Honour*
*Chapter 5: The Early Wyrm Catches the Birds*

As the heroes flee from the lair of aquatic goblins and fiendish birdmen, they must confront the mightiest of dangers. But the situation goes from bad to worse as Lyle tracks the heroes down, cutting off their escape.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (May 24, 2005)

Another new reader here ...

Actually I think I started to read this story in its earlier incarnation, but I don't remember getting very far for some reason.

Anyway, I'm now all caught up on the new version and looking forward to more.   

By the way, I love Milo's ambition in life ...



> I will make the Whittersbane's the greatest chicken farmers on Toril.




... so just how much gold does he need to make that dream come true ...?


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 24, 2005)

> Another new reader here ...




Hi HalfOrc HalfBiscuit, nice to have you on board. 

Yeah, Milo's ambitions were always pretty epic. In a lot of ways though, there's a hell of a competition for Milo's would-be post.

Oh, and how much money? Doesn't even bear thinking about until Milo has paid off his rather illustrious debts. Ah well. You'll see.   

next (double)update incoming...

spider


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 24, 2005)

*A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour*
*Chapter 5: The Early Wyrm Catches The Birds*

*"Must I die and die again..."*

The heroes were slumped in a broad corridor, almost twenty feet wide, but only six foot high. Every inch of wall, ceiling and floor bore a thick carpet of moss. Milo admired the natural blends of colours, the bursts of blue and green reminding him of his father's sporadic painting phases. But that was years ago, and many many miles away.

The blue-skinned creatures disappeared through a moss shrouded entrance, amphibious _clicks_ echoing sadly back. Torious rapidly healed himself, and after a concentrated effort, the broken skin on his chest knitted together. Looking up, Torious saw Milo staring in amazement at the priest’s healing powers. The halfling was distracted by a heavy thud that echoed from the direction that the creatures had escaped. 

Milo leapt over the spilled fish and ragged netting towards the entrance, crossbow drawn, his face ablaze with adventurous glee. Dariel dug his talons into Thalin’s shoulder to say that there were more to come, and swooped after the halfling, knowing full well what the halfling was capable of on his own.

Using _Erifeci_ as a crutch, Thalin levered himself to his feet then checked that his spell book and components weren’t damaged in the escape from the spider. Satisfied that everything was safe and secure, Thalin stalked over the sodden ground towards the entrance that Milo had disappeared through.

Torious crouched to his knees, “Why was I not taken?” prayed the aasimar quietly, “must I die and die again until I am worthy of your favour… _father_?”
Not waiting for the inevitable silence to his questions, Torious stood and gripping _Justicar_ in one hand and his holy symbol in the other, followed the mage.

Stepping cautiously into the next room, Milo’s eyes swooped over the cluttered space. A carpet of moss extended over the floor and walls, hiding moulded lumps of what could have been desks and chairs in the corner of the room. However, one wall was completely untouched by the spongy growth. 

An open wooden door stood creaking across from the halfling, similar in craftsmanship to the door now holding the sword spider at bay. Through the opening was a long, cylindrical passage with an even thicker bed of moss lining the floor, leading to an open circular wooden door.

Torious let a shout out as he spotted the five creatures heave the door shut at the end of the moss-floor corridor. Before the priest could even move, a small metallic chime issued from the door as the handle spun clockwise once, then stopped dead.
“Locked” stated Torious dryly.
“Well, there might be another way out” said Thalin in reply, warily glancing back towards the sword spider door.

Torious and Thalin began to check over the untouched wall, ignoring the moss-ridden tunnel for now. 
“It’s magic. The plant growth won’t touch it,” said Thalin over his shoulder, not wanting to divert his attention from the stone work in front of him.
Taking a somewhat uncalculated risk, Thalin reached to touch the bare stone, but his hand hit an invisible resistance inches from the wall. 

A sudden, deep, disembodied voice echoed a series of dwarven words through the room. Torious instinctively dropped to a ready crouch. Milo leapt backwards from the table top, yelping as Isplit digs his claws through his shirt. Thalin began to draw a sizzling arcane rune in the air as Dariel flattened himself to the floor.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 24, 2005)

*"Full. Locked. Departed"*

The reverberations of the voice echoed away. The companions stood frozen in their attack stances. Torious lowered _Justicar_ slowly as the more-then-obvious danger failed to appear. Milo kicked the moss sulkily, his hero mode now in full flow. Thalin remained wary, his knowledge of arcane traps was sometimes a little too much for his own good.

Milo closed his eyes for a second as he searched back to his maligned childhood dwarven lessons.
“Full. Locked. Departed.” said Thalin and Torious in unison. 

Milo looked dejected for a moment then sprung forwards and went to touch the wall. The same voice thundered again.
“Full. Locked. Departed.” said Milo as the echoes died again, sticking his tongue out at his companions as he skipped backwards and began to look at the moss covered stacks in the corners of the room.

Thalin suggested the wall was some kind of door and really shouldn’t be challenged further. He began to elaborate on certain necromantic death-wards rumoured to be active in this area, but his companions had quickly stopped listening. _Well_, thought Thalin, _any defensive magic would probably still be active by now anyway_. Leaving Milo and Torious checking the sodden stacks, Thalin ventured into the cylindrical corridor.

Milo found nothing more than two tarnished gems amid the moss, and already thoroughly bored, went to join Thalin. Torious cast back a layer of moss with _Justicar_ to reveal a stonework trough, where small luminescent fish swam lazily.
“I think this is a storeroom for those blue creatures,” said Torious, more to himself than to his companions. Dariel landed next to the priest and hopping along the trough rim, began to pick out a choice meal.

“Torious! Milo! Come and look at this,” shouted Thalin from the cylinder room. Torious stalked in and crouched next to the mage, whilst Milo darted further down the tunnel. Thalin carefully withdrew a small silver hunting knife from the depths of the moss, “There are holes all over the floor,” Thalin said, his thoughts suddenly racing towards an answer, “It’s a drainage system”. The mage’s eyes widened as he swung round just in time to see Milo hop up and grab the circular handle at the end of the corridor.
“MILO! You fool…”

But the mage's words died in his throat as a far off thunderous rush of noise filled the passageway. Milo sprung back with an apologetic wince towards his companions. With a wooden thud the entrance door to the passage way slammed tightly shut, trapping the heroes in. Dariel flapped against the doorway, suddenly seperated from his master. Thalin watched in horror as a thin line of water trickled from a hidden vent, then moments later an explosion of water thundered into the chamber. 

Torious roared something over the thunder of the water, but could not be heard by Thalin or Milo… _Where was Milo_? Torious searched urgently for the halfling, but only saw himself and Thalin on one side of the cascade of water that was quickly filling the room. 

Suddenly Torious spotted Milo, the unconscious halfling surfaced for a moment before being violently dragged under again. Handing Thalin _Justicar_, Torious took two powerful steps then plunged into the swelling water, which had already reached chest height. Thalin watched the shadow of Torious vanish under the torrent of white. 

Thalin knew something had to be done, and sharpish. Dropping _Justicar_ and using _Erifeci_ as a focus, Thalin discarded the painful feelings of separation from his familiar and began to draw the Weave around him, channelling it into the magical door.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
The five blue-skinned goblins gurgled in agreement as they tilted their heads against the outside of the door. With a smooth dialect of snaps, clicks and burrs, they quickly came to a decision, then with dextrous ease, climbed the lichen coated ladder towards the circle of sunlight above.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
Torious planted his legs onto the bottom of the passage way and with a grunt of effort, broke the surface of the water, holding the unconscious Milo above him. Drawing on his powers, Torious filled the halfling with restorative energy. Seconds later Milo spluttered to consciousness. With a shout of defiance, Torious edged himself into the path of the surging water, shielding the halfling from the vent. With a roar of exertion, Torious pushed Milo sideways to safety then dove after him, taking a sudden rush of speed as the water forced him outwards.

Thalin drove _Erifeci_ harder into the door as the water splashed over his head. Focusing his mind, he searched for the correct incantation. As each verse came into his head, words were dashed away by the heaving water. Suddenly the water covered his ears and the chaotic sounds blended into a single, steady roar. Forcing all other thoughts out of his mind, Thalin screamed the arcane words as they came to him, sending a stream of bubbles in front of his eyes. With a quick draw back, then a violent thrust of _Erifeci_, the door groaned then swung outwards. Thalin, Torious and Milo spilled onto a rusted circular grate. Water rushed over them, disappearing below. 

With a screeching whine, the water level abruptly dropped as the holes in the floor opened. Opening his eyes as the water drained around him, Milo gazed upwards to the circle of light at the top of the shaft. Isplit emerged sleepily from his pocket and gestured angrily at a soggy biscuit.

The five blue creatures watched intently from the top of the ladder, monitoring the three adventurers as they picked themselves up from the floor. Clicking hurriedly between each other, they all screeched as a crossbow bolt buzzed angrily out of the shaft and high into the afternoon air. Jumping to their webbed feet, the blue-skinned goblins turned and plunged into their lake, cutting swift arcs towards the far side.


----------



## Ashy (May 25, 2005)

Bravo!  Bravo!  Well done and well written, Spider!!!


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (May 25, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Bravo!  Bravo!  Well done and well written, Spider!!!




Seconded!!

(And while I don't suppose my hitherto unsuspected powers of _Summon Update_ will work twice on the same thread in such a short time, it's worth a try ...   )


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 25, 2005)

> Bravo! Bravo! Well done and well written, Spider!!!



Thanks Ashy, I appreciate it. I'm getting hooked on your own story hour also...



> And while I don't suppose my hitherto unsuspected powers of _Summon Update_ will work twice on the same thread in such a short time, it's worth a try ...



Well, I believe you've tumbled into a patch of lucky fungus. I'm jetting off on a much needed holiday on friday for a week and a bit (with a little access to internet here and there, so I'll reply as and when i can), so I'm thrusting an update forwards to today - also other life stuff to handle, so need a day to sort things out. 

This next update (split into two) will bring us neatly to the culmination of The Early Wyrm Catches the Birds. I hope you enjoy reading this section as much as I enjoyed DMing it...   

Spider


----------



## Ashy (May 25, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Thanks Ashy, I appreciate it. I'm getting hooked on your own story hour also...




Thanks!  Oh, if I only had more time to write!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 25, 2005)

*"Looks like we're guests of honour"*

With a clatter, _Justicar_ landed on the ground beside the shaft entrance. Moments later Torious had pulled himself upwards and rolled onto the stony surface. Dariel swooped above him, glad to be in flight again. A bitter wind cut sharply into the priest as he stood and surveyed the terrain about him.

Immediately ahead of Torious was a brilliant clear lake that lapped gently against a sheer cliff on one side and a shingled shore on the other. The azure water and expanse of open sky assaulted his senses. The setting sun gave the scene an unreal tranquility, as golden rays flared every little detail into life. 

With a sinking feeling, Torious saw that the shores of the lake bordered onto a towering lip of smoothed rock on every side, creating a natural enclosure in the mountain side. _Or perhaps a prison_, thought Torious.

Milo dragged himself onto the rocky edge, "...well whatever you say, one of us would have touched the handle eventually,"
Thalin's voice echoes from below, "Not so. You and your bloody wanton approach to exploration has already landed us, quite literally, in a mountain of trouble"
"oh, that's clever. Did you read that joke out of a spellbook?"
"I'm warning you Milo..." but Thalin's words tailed away as he poked his head out of the tunnel and turned his attention to the immediate situation.

Milo grinned oh-so-innocently at the mage, then pointed a shivering finger at the throng of blue goblins swarming on the far shore, “Looks like we’re guests of honour,” said Milo dryly as he unsheathed _Vampire_. 

Torious narrowed his eyes at Milo’s new weapon, its blade a wicked barb of black steel, complimented by a bulbous, ugly handguard. It reminded the Aasimar of Cryptcap, a particularly nasty type of sentient fungus that often impaled the young rabbits that dashed madly among graveyard tombs. Torious was about to launch into a speech on the woes of cursed weapons, but he caught sight of a building nestled on the beach not too far from their current position. The tip of a small tower stood amid a curious pattern of triangular craters that dominated the small beach.

“There might be a way out, it could well be some sort of gate house,” said Thalin, crossing his fingers that the sword spider wouldn't have to be faced again. The mage squinted towards the sharp cliff face as a number of spindly forms detached from the sheer rock like dropping leaves.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
Lyle Blackrock slowly wrapped the reins of his horse around the branch with his remaining arm. With a final twist of the leather the horse was secured. From bolting away yes, but not from any goblins drawn by the sounds of a shackled meal. However, he knew taking the horse into the mines would be impossible. With a final pat on the horses nose, Lyle unhitched his sword and gilded hunting horn, then slid them into his belt next to the small leather pouch.

Stopping at the shadowed doorway, Lyle dug a small pair of metal goggles from his pocket and placed them securely over his eyes. They glinted like eclipsed suns in the afternoon light. Lyle turned towards the mines and saw a lonely dwarf spirit drift through the ragged rock face. It stopped to look at Lyle with betrayed, hollow eyes. 

Using the powers within the lenses he now wore, Lyle glanced at the ghostly figure without any fear, for the spirit was dead, and he was not. With a thin smile at the thought of what pains he would inflict on that bastard of an ice mage, Lyle Blackrock slipped through the doorway and faded into the haunted darkness within.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
Milo dropped onto the shingled beach as another javelin clattered a few feet to his left. The Aarakocra swooped low again, but turned too late as Torious swept _Justicar_ through the air. The blow tore the birdman’s wing clean off in a flare of red feathers. With a shrill squawk, the feathered body spiralled into the lake where it floundered for a moment before suddenly being snatched under by a dozen or more small blue hands.

Thalin leapt the last slippery foothold and hopped onto the sanded edge of one of the craters. Unslinging his crossbow from his shoulder, he found a foothold in the sand. The mage levelled a bolt at one of the circling Aarakocras and snapped off a shot. Three javelins returned fire, but all flew uselessly wide. 

Milo stood and looked behind him at the rising tower they were edging towards. Its windows were bordered up and half of the tower roof was collapsed. The harsh wind didn’t reach this enclave next to the tower, and was surprisingly peaceful. A high-pitched scream alerted the halfling to the diving birdman. Milo shifted sideways in just enough time as the Aarakocra landed with a wet thud into the sand.

Torious pounced from the narrow rock steps and twirled _Justicar_ through the air as he landed, severing the birdman's head from its body as it tried to take to the air again. The decapitated body continued to glide for a moment then plummeted into a crater in the shallows of the lake. The water goblins advanced towards the dead body on their hands and knees, not wanting to incur the wrath of the bird-killers. 

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
Lyle crouched to the floor and examined the tread mark before him, with a nod of recognition he sneered at the three dwarf spirits who had come to watch his progress. Lyle stood, and despite being used to such things, angrily swatted at the newfound followers with his sword (which passed right through the apparitions). With a snarl of annoyance, Lyle got up quickly and departed towards the main chamber with a swift stride. Brushing through a spider web as it caught on his face, plans of attack began to flow through Lyle’s mind, all ending in the grisly fate of that damned ice mage.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 25, 2005)

*"I, and my new found companions challenge you..."*

Thalin guided his hand through the air, forcing his will into the minds of as many of the Aarakocras as he could, soothing them into unconsciousness. With a series of subdued screeches, half a dozen birdmen plummeted from the air and landed with heavy splashes into the water. The remainder of the goblins on the far shore eagerly dove in and cut swift lines towards the sleeping bodies.

With a cacophony of squeals and squawks, the remainder of the birdmen circled away angrily and fluttered back to a grassy ledge on the cliff face. Milo shook his fist at the fleeing birdmen as he removed a javelin that dangled from his backpack, shouting his revenge for hurting his mother’s travel bag.

Suddenly, the water goblins on both the near shore and the ones dragging the birdmen bodies down, turned and clicking hurriedly to each other, all dove downwards and disappeared into the depths of the lake. Watching this with a smile, Milo nodded at the effect that his warnings of halfling-wrath had on the goblins, as well as the birdmen.

Torious had already stepped up to the tower door and was motioning for the mage and halfling to join him. Holding his hand for silence, Torious listened intently for a moment then held a single finger in the air and pointed inside.
“One?” said Milo quickly, hoping he could beat the mage to this puzzles answer.
Torious looked astonished at the halfling’s lack of tact then quickly barged the door down, not wanting to give whatever was inside more time to prepare than it already had.

A middle-aged man in polished scale male stood up in a rush, surprised by his visitor’s entrance etiquette. Torious skidded to a stop as he saw the man.

The man cleared his throat and introduced himself as if he were a host of a dinner party, “Hello friends. Greetings! I am Zalaznir, I do hope you come in peace.” 
His wavy brown hair swayed as he spoke. Placing his longsword against the wall, he deftly removed his sword-glove and offered his hand to Torious.

Torious looked warily at Zalaznir before accepting and shaking the extended hand. Thalin and Milo watched the man carefully as they stepped slowly into the tower. Its walls were dirty and slick with lichen, and a rotten stairway led upwards to the broken tower above.

“So you have travelled through the mines, yes?” asked Zalaznir, now directing his questions at Thalin with a disarming smile, “strange that you have brought such a young child along. Well, I suppose it is quite a lovely place if you look in the right places.”

Milo went to correct the man, not wanting to be thought of as a child by anyone at all, least of all a strange old man sitting in a broken tower. 
But Thalin cut in before Milo could reply, “so what are you doing… you don’t live here, do you?” asked Thalin, motioning to surrounding lichen.
“Oh certainly not. I am a questing paladin of the holy order of Lathander, and have tracked the greatest of evils to this very lake!”
“What, the goblins?” replied Thalin, throwing a sideways glance at Milo, who began laughing into the hem of his shirt.
“No, not the goblins. I am here to challenge the mightiest of dragons to single combat, so as to prove myself to the Morning Lord,” announced Zalaznir proudly, and in complete seriousness.

Thalin and Milo suddenly realised the reason for the imprisoned lake and the unusual craters. Spinning in horror, they saw Torious outside of the tower, staring into the sky.

Torious stood, his mouth lolling open in awe as a *huge* red-skinned wyrm, easily more than three hundred feet in length, circled once with a single beat of its huge wings, then landed on the shoreline with an earth shuddering thud. As it landed, a wounded birdman was pressed deep into a fresh crater with a stab of a huge talon. 

The immense size of the dragon almost filled the entire beach; the creature was adorned from snout to tail tip with hundreds of brutal battle scars. The grand wyrm snaked its head around with a wicked snarl of amusement, seeing that the tower had drawn another visitor.

Thalin and Milo scrambled backwards in an overwhelming panic, a fear gripping them so pure and white that it numbed everything else to shadow. Dariel and Isplit both dropped to the floor, unconscious. Pressing themselves deep into the far corner of the tower, the two companions could only watch, soundlessly spasming, as Zalaznir lifted his sword up onto his shoulder with a cheeky sigh of exertion. Testing that his shield was strapped on securely, the paladin strode confidently out towards the colossal dragon. 

The dragon’s mouth pulled back in a ripple of muscles, revealing a deadly fanged smirk as Zalaznir stepped out of the tower. Titling his head back to look the dragon eye to eye, Zalaznir shouted out with not a sliver of fear,
“Klauth. I come here to destroy you. I, and my new found companions challenge you.” 
Zalaznir stuck his thumb over his shoulder, pointing to where Torious stood with his mouth hanging open…


To be continued in...

*A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour*
*Chapter 6: A Duel of Shadows*

Will Torious survive his encounter with Klauth??? Will Thalin and Milo escape??? Will Zalaznir land that all-important first round critical??? Find out next time... on *A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour*


----------



## freedoms_edge (May 26, 2005)

I hate that Paladin, I hate him sooooooooooo much.  

Torious. (afraid of Dragons. Especially big red ones called Klauth   )


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (May 26, 2005)

Spider Jerusalem said:
			
		

> “Klauth. I come here to destroy you. I, and my new found companions challenge you.”
> Zalaznir stuck his thumb over his shoulder, pointing to where Torious stood with his mouth hanging open…




That, sir, is cruel, devious ... and absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 26, 2005)

> I hate that Paladin, I hate him sooooooooooo much.



I know you do. I know. But he loves you, and that makes up for it in my mind. AND, Zalaznir, like myself, enjoys out-of-balance challenge ratings.



> That, sir, is cruel, devious ... and absolutely brilliant!



Aw shucks, thanks. Yeah, i was winding the tension tight as possible the moment the characters stepped out onto the mountain enclosure. It worked a treat - the players jumped to the daunting conclusions right on cue. You should have seen freedoms_edge's face when he saw Klauth incoming... priceless.

Anyway, I hate to leave it on a cliffhanger like this. But you know what? You just _have_ to do that sometimes.   

Spider J


----------



## freedoms_edge (May 31, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> It worked a treat - the players jumped to the daunting conclusions right on cue. You should have seen freedoms_edge's face when he saw Klauth incoming... priceless.




You know, as a low level character (poss 4 or 5 at this point) there's no feeling quite like realising that you have to talk the most powerful creature in the land into NOT eating you, or simply just killing you coz he feels like.

You gotta love those DM challenges  :\


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 3, 2005)

Right then. I'm back. Here's the update, as promised. Enjoy.

spider j


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 3, 2005)

A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour
Chapter 6: A Duel of Shadows

*"Aasimar, here is your choice"*

Klauth watched the man strut out of the tower and shout his absurd challenge. Curling his mouth into a razor sharp snarl, a thunderous laugh erupted from the dragon. The tower shuddered, sending a small shower of mortar to the sand below. With a sudden step forward, Klauth planted his right claw onto Zalaznir, folding the upraised longsword onto itself as the man desperately struck upwards, screaming this and that to Lathander. 

Klauth grinned a theatre of fangs. Shrill screams vibrated up through the dragon's body as the man was pressed further into the sand. A dull, wet snap buckled the right leg of Zalaznir into two as Klauth slowly shifted his incredible weight forwards. Zalaznir continued hollering in pain as Klauth saw a second man advance from the shadows of the tower doorway. This one had blonde hair and wore a broken chainmail shirt spattered with blood. 

Somehow, Torious had ridden through the waves of fear that gripped his companions. In a steady voice, the Aasimar began to speak, “Dragon. Free that man, he is no threat to you.”

Klauth seemed to consider this, his baleful glare now fully on the man before him. The dragon responded with a voice of molten metal, each syllable casting forth a sickening heat, "*No*."

Torious wavered, then placed a foot backwards to steady himself from falling.
“Dragon. I am aasimar, descendant of Tyr the even handed and slayer of…”
"*I know what you are. But it seems you are trying to prove that to yourself, despite all you know*," hissed Klauth with a wicked smile. 

With a heavy sucking sound, Klauth pulled his foot out of the fresh crater to reveal Zalaznir underneath. The paladin screamed as he leant forward to hold his crushed leg. Klauth lazily balanced a single talon over the man, holding him down once again. 

Zalaznir jerked his head towards Torious and screamed at the aasimar, “Help me. Oh Lathander please, no. Help me!”
"*Aasimar, here is your choice*." Klauth said evenly, coming to a decision. "*Either this man dies, or you die. It is up to you, you can be his saviour or your own*."

Inside the tower, Dariel’s wings beat once, spinning himself about on the floor. Thalin, shaking violently, and with great effort, dropped his body sideways so that he could no longer see the great red wyrm out of the tower door. Immediately, the blinding white fear shuddered out of him and was replaced by a twisting need to escape. 

Picking Dariel up, as he began to flutter to consciousness, Thalin pushed the fear stricken Milo sideways with the butt of _Erifeci_. Milo shivered as he fell, and still unable to speak through fear, crouched into the shadowed corner of the tower, stroking Isplit like a child’s doll.

Thalin quickly began to think rationally again, mentally cursing himself for being so weak in the moments when his strength was needed most. Looking around the tower, and being anxious not to stray into view of the dragon, he kept to the shadowed edge. Well aware of a dragon's hunting abilities, particularly hearing and sight, Thalin motioned towards Milo to stay where he was. 

Looking for something to escape by, Thalin carefully lifted a crate, making sure not to make a sound and placed it to one side. Looking back at the empty space, Thalin shuddered with relief as the wooden slats of a trapdoor were revealed. Now wishing that he had learnt his spell of soundlessness, Thalin lifted the iron handle of the trapdoor with quivering hands and began to lift.

*- - - - - - - - - -*​
Lyle sprinted back down the tunnel, his boots thudding on the stone flagstones as he ran. Looking back, the sword spider leapt from the web and landed with only a patter of taps as its legs touched the ground. 

Leaping forwards, Lyle dived into the dwarven sleeping quarters. Spinning quickly, he threw his weight into the door to close it. With only inches to go, a chitinous sabre slid into the crack, holding the door open. The soft scraping of the spider's legs searching for a grip on the stone made Lyle quickly alter his course of action. 

Rolling onto his side, and roaring in pain as he used his stump to push against the door, Lyle withdrew his shortsword and drove it into the flailing spider leg. The leg disappeared, scraping back through the gap in the door which was quickly slammed and locked by Lyle, who sat back against the door and began to think if his revenge was really worth all this.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 3, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> The dragon responded with *a voice of molten metal*, each *syllable casting forth a sickening heat*...
> 
> Immediately, the blinding *white fear shuddered out of him * and was replaced by a *twisting need to escape*...
> 
> Looking back, the sword spider leapt from the web and landed with only a *patter of taps* as its legs touched the ground...




Freaking awesome description here, Spider -  FREA-KIN-AWE-SOME!

More more more!!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 4, 2005)

*"What would you achieve? Glory in Tyr?"*

“Take my life,” answered Torious.

Klauth, already having decided his course of action to either answer, snaked his head down and ripped Zalaznir's head from his broken body. With the flailing torso in his maw, Klauth swung his head leisurely to the side, sending half of the dead man sailing across the lake and into the cliff face with a damp thud. On their ledges of grass, the watching aarakocras screeched in unison and dove to gather what remains they could. 

As the legs of the man twitched violently, Klauth began to speak before the aasimar could react.
"*You talk of sacrifice, but you do not know of what you speak. If you were to truly martyr yourself for that pathetic man, would I even let him live after your head has been ripped from your shoulders and your body lies a smoking husk?*"

With a sly smile, Klauth watched the pious man before him falter for a moment. The dragon continued, 
"*What would you achieve? Glory in Tyr?*" 
Klauth raised his head and laughed deeply, shaking loose stones from the cliff face.
"*You are a fool indeed, and you would be a dead fool were it not for your blind devotion*." 

Klauth paused for a moment and swooped his head to the lake and drank deeply. The aasimar stood unmoving, his face blank.

Inside the bowels of the tower, Thalin lifted the trapdoor open as he heard the dragon talking to Torious. He hoped the dragon’s own voice would mask the noise made. Carefully, Thalin eased the trapdoor against the wall and motioned for Milo to move over. The halfling, having calmed down considerably, nodded and chose his moment wisely to jump across the open doorway. 

Hearing Klauth laugh, the halfling tumbled across the opening silently and padded to a halt next to the open trapdoor. With a nod, Thalin slid himself over the edge and lowered himself until only the tips of fingers were showing. Milo watched silently as the fingers disappeared then a split second later a small splash below. 

Not wanting to be alone in the tower with only Isplit, who was still unconscious and probably dreaming of she-weasels, Milo dropped carefully over the edge without holding on and landed in a foot of freezing water.

Whispering to Milo that spell casting might well alert Klauth to their position, Thalin peered into the darkness of the room that they now stood in. It seemed that the two shaking heroes had dropped into a shallow pool indented in the centre of the room. Sniffing, the stench of algae and stale fish was overwhelming and Milo gagged as he went to get out of the trench and pressed his hand into a diseased fish corpse.

In the half gloom, the room was slightly larger than the tower width above it, and had a set of double stone doors set in the wall immediately in front of the creeping pair. 

Milo pulled himself out finally, having scraped the dead fish from his hand with a disgusted look on his face. Milo crept over to Thalin, who was pushing the stone doors open slowly. As the doors creaked open, a murky blue light filtered through, bathing the heroes’ faces in an azure glow. 

Looking inside, Milo’s eyes fired up with curiosity as he saw, in the centre of the glowing room, a rail track leading through another set of heavy doors and upon that track sat a strange metal and wood contraption about the size of a large boar.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 4, 2005)

*"Discard you martyrdom here, for it will achieve you no glory, only death"*

Stepping in slowly, Milo looked in awe as he saw that the contraption appeared to be an underwater submersible, with a dwarf sized seat visible through the thick glass. At the fore of the craft were a pair of little silver claws, although Milo couldn't think what for. Without a word of encouragement, the pair of adventurers prized open the cockpit and clambered in, just managing to fit a human and a halfling into the small space. Milo squirmed suddenly as Dariel flapped his wings in the halfling’s face. Milo shot his limbs out in all directions, pressing his knee against a small lever as he shouted a curse at Thalin’s familiar. 

With a grinding noise, the doors that the tracks led through slid open, letting in a blast of water, which began to flood the basement of the tower. With a squeal of brakes that had not been used for over fifty years, the Apparatus of Kwalish rolled into momentum.

At the side of the lake, Klauth lifted his head, water spilling from his jaws as he turned back to the aasimar, "*Now leave. And discard you martyrdom here, for it will achieve you no glory, only death. Now hurry on little man and follow your creeping companions*."

Torious turned and walked, his mind thumping with the words that the dragon spoke. His thoughts reeling, the only words which emerged clear from the maelstrom were *Now Leave*. 

Before Torious could douse the blaze raging in his head, he had already climbed back up the footholds and stood on the edge of the laddered shaft leading back to the airlock below. As the thoughts finally begin to filter from his mind, Torious turned in time to see Klauth sit up on his hind legs and kick forwards like an immense wildcat. Spreading his brilliant wings, Klauth circled in the air.

Klauth made a slow, lazy circle towards the aarakocras. The birdmen had begun to drag and fumble the sodden red torso of Zalaznir up the cliff face, tearing chunks from the paladin as they pulled him towards their nests. 

Klauth completed his slow circle towards the cliff face and sucked in deeply before moments later hurling forth a searing blast of white-hot fire that rolled off the jagged stone in an avalanche of surging flame. Klauth ascended slowly, letting the rising blaze soothe across his stomach as he passed through it, and placing his back legs onto the cliff edge, pushed forwards again, soaring high into the sky. 

As the blast died and the flames pealed upwards in a broil of smoke and heat, a fine shower of dust settled slowly to the surface of the lake. Torious gazed coldly once again at the dragon's choice of searing justice, then turned and began to descend back into the mines.


----------



## freedoms_edge (Jun 5, 2005)

Epic.....thats all i can say. Epic to play, epic to read. Nice one Spider.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 5, 2005)

> Freaking awesome description here, Spider - FREA-KIN-AWE-SOME!



Cheers Ashy, thanks for the support. I'm a fan of descriptive writing, as I'm sure you've guessed. For me, it's one of the best things about writing, trying to tap away at some kind of image until the words sound just right. Though sometimes I do wonder if this descriptive style puts people off... it can get a little convoluted at times.   



> Epic to play, epic to read.



Thanks Torious. I remember that when you went to talk to Klauth, i handed you a note with "possible character death" written on it. DMing is such a power-trip sometimes. I love it.

I'm going to post up a fairly shaky run down of the character's stats, items, moods, nervous ticks etc. at the end of the mines. Anyway, enjoy the remainder of A Duel of Shadows. Comments/criticisms are always appreciated.

  Spider J


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jun 7, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Torious gazed coldly once again at the dragon's choice of searing justice, then turned and began to descend back into the mines.




Absolutely nothing wrong with searing justice. Even sounds like a really good way to eliminate annoying insects from your house.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Jun 8, 2005)

Just caught up with the last couple of updates. A fine story and fine writing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 8, 2005)

> Absolutely nothing wrong with searing justice



 Damn right (I'm trying to tally up the number of dragon breath attacks left in this story and I'm rapidly losing count...  ). Hi Hairy Minotaur, great to have you on board. And yep, no better way to keep a stirge swarm at bay.


> Just caught up with the last couple of updates. A fine story and fine writing. Keep up the good work!



Thanks very much. Next update incoming... 

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 8, 2005)

*"Unlock... Open"*

Thalin, Milo, Dariel and Isplit all sat hunched in silence as the _aqualish_ made its steady course across the bed of the lake. The four travellers could do nothing but stare at the shadowy bulk of Klauth sitting in the shallows, his tail slowly swaying from side to side. 

A moment of chaos ensued as Klauth dipped his head into the lake to drink. Dariel screamed and began to fly in the enclosed space as the remaining occupants whirled into a frenzy of trying to press themselves as far away from the steaming snout of the dragon as possible. Klauth only watched the _aqualish_ trundle past slowly, before rearing his head back out to resume his talk with Torious. 

The rails took a sharp turn and descended into a shadowed rift. The _aqualish_ flickered on a pair of dull beams that illuminated a great set of stone double doors. They opened slowly, letting a rush of water past the approaching _aqualish_. The submersible slowed and then shuddered to a halt in the centre of the airlock. An immense metal door dominated the opposite wall. Behind the submersible, the stone doors closed and the water began to drain away. 

The _aqualish_ doors hissed open. Thalin stepped out and slowly worked away a painful cramp in his leg as the cold water sluiced about his boots. Milo patted the contraption on the side, thanking it for safe passage. As he did, his fingers ran into a carved stone handprint just below the cockpit latch.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious pushed open the second door and exited the moss-floored airlock. As he stepped into the space, an inconsistent chime rang through the room repeatedly from an unknown source. Torious stood for a moment, then unslung _Justicar_. Pressing his fingers up against the invisible barrier, the familiar dwarven voice called out, but this time with different words.

“Drained. Locked. Arrived.”
Torious answered immediately, “Unlock… Open.”

The door immediately separated at head height and its two halves disappeared smoothly, one into the floor, the other into the ceiling. Torious eased his grip on his sword as Thalin, Milo and their familiars, all unhurt, stood in surprise on the other side.

The three adventurers quickly interrogated Torious on what was said by the dragon but the aasimar revealed only that Zalaznir was killed and he was freed. As they all settled and discussed the dragon, Torious became alert to a distant and faint pouring noise of water. Methodically searching this out, the aasimar calculated that there must be water ducts running in the walls of the mines.

As his companions swapped stories, Milo crept back over to the _aqualish_, which he looked over. With a grunt of exertion, Milo tried to push the contraption from the tracks so he could ride it through the mines, but to no avail. Looking around in desperation, he saw a small shelf on the wall, which strangely had no watermarks on the inside. Investigating further, the halfling saw a heavy brown glove neatly stored in the space. 

Reaching through without even a thought of wardings or glyphs, the halfling snatched the glove and ran back to the _aqualish_, hoping his thinking on this was right.

Thalin looked up abruptly as a heavy slosh of water rumbled in the ducts then a muffled thunder from the sword spider room echoed through the corridors. The mage looked at Torious, but the Aasimar just shrugged as he laced his ragged chainmail together.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Lyle jarred his head up as a dull rumbling echoed from the large chamber. After a minute it stopped and all was silent again. Pressing his head against the door, Lyle held his breath to hear any further sound. But there was nothing.

Lyle stood up, cradling his weeping stump. He fished deep into the leather pouch, removing a handful of black onyx gems. With a stern look, and a plan forming in his mind, Lyle readjusted his goggles and headed towards a vacant wall in the corner of the room. 

The ghosts that had congregated in the corner of the room stopped clawing at the stonewall and watched the man in black as he strode over. Sneering at the ghosts, he flexed his grip on his sword. Then stepping back once, Lyle drove his shortsword into the loose mortar of the wall, and began to hack towards the hidden burial room of the dwarven miners.

- - - - - - - - - -​
A plan was formed to re-enter the sword spider room. Torious crouched forward and listened at the thick wood door. Hearing nothing he shrugged and motioned to Milo who stood confused for a moment (he was absorbed with stuffing the brown glove into his bag). Remembering his part in this plan, he skipped back into the chamber behind them and scooped his hand into the cold water of the trough. Emerging back into the corridor, Milo held a wobbling fish in each hand. Grinning with enthusiasm, he nodded for Torious to open the door.


----------



## sniffles (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, dear, that is the *worst* kind of cliffhanger!!!  

I await the next installment eagerly.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 9, 2005)

> Oh, dear, that is the *worst* kind of cliffhanger!!!



Yeah, I know (cliffhangers are cheeky, but I love 'em)... so here is the conclusion, just because you asked    . And nice to have you on board! 

Enjoy.

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 9, 2005)

*"FOR TYR!!!"*

The door scraped open. Milo darted forwards and hurled the fish into the dim chamber as far as he could. Torious stood ready, his hands flexing around the hilt of _Justicar_. Thalin let the final word of his arcane verse hang in the air. Milo rubbed his hands on his trousers before completing his part of the plan. He waved his hands and spoke a word to no obvious effect, then levelled his crossbow at the centre of the room. 

Milo grinned in mischevious abandon as the spasming fish began to be dragged in erratic lines by his invisible helper, whom the halfling had kindly named Servant-For-Milo. Huddled in the entrance to the large chamber, the heroes waited.

A long minute passed. Milo caught his breath as glazed shadow hovered in the depths of the web. Without a sound the sword spider dropped from its silken home to skewer the two fish as they slid over the ground. 

The three adventurers leapt to the attack. Torious pounced forwards, and hitting the ground running, screamed an almighty “FOR TYR!!!” as he charged at the spider.

Thalin spoke the final word and once again his cloak billowed forwards to release two crisp daggers of ice. They streaked with unerring accuracy into the glistening cluster of eyes. Milo fired, but his missile strayed from the target. It whistled into the gloom of a newly opened section in the main room. Milo noted this with interest but shook his curiosity aside. Thalin leapt towards the spider with _Shard_ in his hand, his face a mask of concentration.

The spider lurched backwards as Torious bellowed "FOR TYR!!!" again. In a holy fury he cleaved _Justicar_ through three of the spider’s seven legs. Torious had no time to think as to why the spider would be missing a leg because the spider began it's counter attack. Frost-burnt eyes swivelled to monitor threats. The spider turned fast and drove two raised legs at the Aasimar. Torious turned one aside with his sword, then rolled with the second as it punctured into his shoulder guard.

With a warbling shriek, Milo leapt onto to spider's back. He raised _Vampire_ high, then plunged it down. The blade bit deep. Milo didn’t notice as tiny points of ivory slithered backwards from the blade hilt into his hand and the spider's blood began to be pumped into his own. 

Thalin struck low, but his scimitar screeched off of the tough chitin legs. Torious stood ready to defend, but the spider stepped backwards, piercing Thalin through the thigh with a chitin blade. 

Milo sheathed _Vampire_ as his companion cried out in pain. He pulled a small wooden toy from his pocket and scrunched it into his newfound glove. Closing his eyes, Milo punched his hand into the sword wound. Milo squelched open his fist then tumbled backwards and landed perfectly on a rail track.

With a wet whooshing sound, the miniaturised _aqualish_ expanded to full size inside of the spider and exploded out of the creature in a shower of blood, chitin and silk. 

The debris of the spider scraped in desperation at the gut-strewn _aqualish_. It stopped abruptly and the remaining legs curled inwards.

Milo leapt into the air and whooped a victory cry, but was met with stupified glances from Torious and Thalin. Milo, happy to have trumped his companions for once, stepped triumphantly through the spider entrails and pressed his hand to the side of the _aqualish_. With an odd popping sound, the contraption shrunk to the size of a childs toy in Milo’s gloved hand. Grinning from ear to ear, Milo placed the submersible in his pocket and strutted across the rail tracks to investigate the newfound opening in the chamber.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 10, 2005)

Once again, excellent, SJ!    Also, very neat addition to the aqualish!  It's nice to have cool toys, but its even nicer for them to be portable!


----------



## freedoms_edge (Jun 11, 2005)

I think Spider underestimated Milo's players imagination with the aqualish, I think he pretty much tried to use it in any situation he could, especially the classic "expand inside a creature's body and see how far the gore go's trick"


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 11, 2005)

> Also, very neat addition to the aqualish! It's nice to have cool toys, but its even nicer for them to be portable!



Yep, Milo loved this one. He was the character with the duty of has-all-the-weird-magic-items. The _Aqualish_ is pretty powerful, but its stats were modified and the explosive spider episode was a great plan combined with some lucky rolls on Milo's part and an unlucky save for my beautiful spider. Sigh. Next time gadget, next time.



> I think Spider underestimated Milo's players imagination with the aqualish, I think he pretty much tried to use it in any situation he could, especially the classic "expand inside a creature's body and see how far the gore go's trick"



Yep, he did (does?). Often as the players were trekking to a town Milo would be trundling along in the _aqualish_, getting some fairly odd looks from travellers as he went. Mikka was desperate to get his hands on it, but Milo remained steadfast in his love for his little submersible (who wouldn't?). 

Anyway, next update is looming on the horizon... (Lyle gets a touch of the upper hand at long last... he he)

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 11, 2005)

*"This had better work!"*

- - - - - - - - - -​
Lyle knew his revenge was close. He dropped the last of the onyx gems into the skulls of the dwarven bodies. Stepping back through the unearthed burial ground, Lyle admired his handiwork. Ignoring the ethereal clawing of the enraged spirits as they slid harmlessly through him, Lyle withdrew the scroll and practiced the verses silently in his head. Lyle cleared his throat and voiced the dark words haltingly. His voice was untrained for such pronunciation.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious crouched to heal the mage's tattered leg. Thalin gritted his teeth as he felt the flesh knit back together.

“Wait. I only need enough to walk, save your powers,” said Thalin. 
“As you say,” Torious answered. 

Torious checked the leg was stable enough before he allowed the mage to stand. Thalin made a few shaky steps before turning and following Milo through the now opened western wall, where the rail tracks had previously disappeared into.

Milo tiptoed to the end of unveiled rail tracks. He balanced precariously on the edge of a rock grinder set ten feet deep in the stonework floor. Its huge metal teeth, used to crush excavated rock, stood unmoving and layered with a thick dust. Milo grew instantly bored at the unmoving mechanism and gazed about the rest of the room.

Milo saw a small door in the corner set with a thick pane of glass. The halfling shook with uncontrollable curiosity thinking of what treasures a warden’s office might contain, and with a deft leap over the swirling rail tracks, landed next to the door. It was locked. Milo pulled himself up to the thick window and peered in. Milo squealed with delight and quickly dropped back down and began to pick the dwarven lock.

MEanwhile, Torious had found a stone lever, which, with a terrible grating sound, activated the grinder. Torious winced, then pushed the lever back down and halted the slow spinning of the immense cogs.

- - - - - - - - - -​
In the midst of speaking the arcane verses, Lyle snapped his head up as a sound rumbled from the large chamber, then died. Realising the distraction has thrown his momentum; Lyle read the next verse speedily to keep pace with the bass thrum of the magic that now coursed through the air.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Milo shouted a victory cry as he finally sprung the lock with a thick metallic click. Looking back over his shoulder and grinning once again, Milo pulled the large door open. Thalin turned to look at the elated halfling. The mage shouted a warning just in time,

“Move!”

Milo instinctively ducked as a huge gauntleted hand swung inches over his head. A giant metal statue stepped slowly from the doorway, forcing Milo to flip out of its reach.

“Iron golem!” shouted Thalin.

The golem stepped dauntingly onto the chamber floor and took slow, inevitable steps towards the three intruders. The guardian was dominated by a magnificent chain beard, which swayed heavily. 

A plan sprung in Thalin’s mind. He grabbed Torious and Milo by the arm and manoeuvred his companions to the other side of the grinder pit. 

“Milo! The grinder!” shouted Torious, catching onto Thalin’s plan.

Milo was way ahead of this however, and the crossbow bolt pinned the hand of the lever into ‘on’ as Torious shouted his instruction over the ‘*thump thump*’ of the golem.

“This had better work!” yelled Milo. 

The golem reached the far edge of the grinder and without a pause, placed his next step over the gap and with a thunderous crash fell into the revolving teeth of the grinder. Thalin, Milo and Torious covered their ears in pain as a bone-shivering scream wailed from the grinder. The teeth locked against the golems huge form and halted the turning of the cogs. Arms stretched to the sky as it grasped towards the intruders, the golem was stuck fast.

- - - - - - - - - -​
The bones of the dwarves slithered back into place. Lyle finished the last of the verses. He watched in morbid amusement as the dwarven skeletons stood as if dragged up by some invisible puppet master. Their skulls lolled. Twisted and dirt encrusted beards hung limp. Then as one, the heads snapped to attention as the final puppet string was pulled and the risen dead awaited their orders. 

His bloodthirsty revenge had been playing in his mind all day, and he could wait no longer. Lyle pushed open the door with his boot. He stalked from the shadows of the chamber entrance. The undead crowded after him. Their deformed movements quickened as they sensed their prey.  

Lyle sighted the three talking companions. He rested his crossbow over his stump and took careful aim.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 12, 2005)

[Commercial Break 2]

Hello again! Thanks for reading my story hour. I appreciate your time. I'm sure you skimmed over the first commercial break - so this is same old format, mostly new stuff. As always, I'm a fan of the younger story hours out there I am spartacus. 

Got a little bit of which-story-hour-is-worth-starting syndrome? Then these are my suggestions... (in no particular preference order, by the way)

First up...

The Heroes of Icemist by Enk&D'Shai of course, it being one of the best out there. Great characters and not a prude on action, this is a sure fire fun read. Go go go.

Second up...

The Misfits by Ashy. Ashy just recently posted a real humdinger of a chapter - I urge you to go check it out. A real eclectic party (hence "The Misfits") mixes with great badguys and a real sense of plot momentum. Write more Ashy! Write more!

Third up... 

The Blade of Phoee by Funeris. Still on my must-read-update list, this is a dark and gritty campaign with some great background (don't skip it either... well worth the read). It isn't too far into the story hour, so go catch up now!

Fourth up...

The Long Road by a forest-dwelling teddy bear called RangerWickett. This is a well written d20modern storyhour with characters that we can all relate to. A mix of all sorts of things (Wickett plugged it as somewhere near "Buffy, Hellboy, Predator, and The X-Files"), and it sparked my interest from the first post. Could be damn impressive as it starts to develop.

Fifth up...

Lizard Bait by DM-Rocco. This thread fell through the messageboard gaps a while ago (shame! shame!), but as DM-Rocco neatly summarised, he intends to pull it back to full snarling and snapping life. Well worth a go - it's dragonlance (not everyones cup of tea, i know, but give it a shot - a gully dwarf gets its head pulled off! wonderful!) and has heaps of potential. 

Sixth and final up...

Shadows of Greatness by Sniffles (and quite a bit by Hedrin). I've been a little behind on this story hour, but catching up quicker and quicker. Definately worth a read - up to where I've read has been some good character development and tautly written combat sequences. This doesn't get anywhere near the attention it deserves. Plus, us Forgotten Realms kids gotta stick together.

- - - - - - - - - -​
And that's it for now. My previous commercial break had a few starwars story hours floating about, but it seemed they were short lived for some reason. Sad to see them go, but from the ashes of their cauterised corpses leapt a barrelful of new SW story hours. I admit, I was overwhelmed and retreated back to my familiar sword and sorcery. I might brave one or two. I don't know.

Anyway, enough of me.

Spider J

[Commercial Break 2 End]


----------



## Black Bard (Jun 13, 2005)

*Back on track!*

I just saw that you've been posting in the _Heroes of Icemist_ SH and cared to take a look here... 
I must (re) read all the that you'd (re)posted, but I think I will have time for that, as the Women in Red are yet to appear...  
It's good to see you posting, man! This campaign is really awesome and your writing style amazing.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 13, 2005)

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!  Love it, Spider - love it!  

And WOW - thanks for mentioning me above!   KEEN!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Black Bard! Nice to see you back - likewise, I saw you over on Icemist. Thanks for returning... the original posts have been largely rewritten/re-edited/re-thought-out because I wasn't so happy with what I had written back then. 


> as the Women in Red are yet to appear...



You sly dog you! Beating me to my own teasers! Yep, I'm looking forward to posting up that segment - I'm avid to expand on the dialogue and mix in a few details I missed last time. For those of you not in the know, the women in red are skulking onto the stage in the very near future... 

Watch as Torious fumbles for words! 
Gasp as Thalin grinds his teeth in anger! 
Shake your head as Milo evades death yet again! 
Magic! 
Mayhem! 
Divine Intervention! 
Pulp fantasy at its dirtiest!



> It's good to see you posting, man! This campaign is really awesome and your writing style amazing.



Y'know what the best thing is? I love doing this. Writing, that is. 

Thanks for the support. Just you wait till we kick into the new posts! There is so much I could say, but I'm biting through my lip.



> Awesome, awesome, awesome!!! Love it, Spider - love it!



Thanks again Ashy, and I wasn't rolling bluff on my recommendation - I really enjoyed your last post. Keep it up.


Anyway. Isn't it about time for me to update? 

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 13, 2005)

*"Only enough to run"*

Thalin turned and went to call back Milo. His voice spasmed as a black-feathered bolt whistled into the back of his right knee and exploded through the kneecap in a wet shock of blood and gristle.

“Your time is ended mage! I have come to claim my vengeance,” shrieked Lyle from the doorway. 

A score of dwarven skeletons surged past him, their broken joints creaking as they dashed forwards. Torious reacted fast. He caught Thalin as he dropped. Looking into the mage's shocked eyes, Torious hauled him to his feet as positive power flowed into the damaged knee. Tendrils of bright flesh closed over the wound.

“Only enough to run,” said Torious as he backed away from the skeleton horde, pushing the hobbling Thalin behind him.

Milo sprinted for a stonework door that was slightly ajar. _This was not open before_, thought Milo. As he ran, he fumbled for the _aqualish_ toy in his pocket. 

Thalin and Torious retreated towards the disappearing Milo. Torious hollered celestial curses at the cursed undead as they clambered across the tracks towards them. Thalin shakily loaded a bolt into his crossbow and fired at Lyle, but was way off target. 

“This way!!!” shouted Milo as he pressed the tiny apparatus into the thin gap. With a whoosh, the toy enlarged to full size, creaking in resistance for a split second before forcing open the heavy stone doors. Stale air hit Milo in the face, but he resolutely snapped back up the _aqualish_ into his hand as he spoke an arcane word. With a chime, his crossbow lit up with a comfortable yellow light and pushed the darkness back. 

Torious pushed Thalin through the doorway before turning back to face the tide of dead dwarves. Thrusting his meagre symbol before him, Torious flared his birthscars and called upon Tyr to force back these unholy creatures. In an explosion of celestial light, six dwarves were scattered to dust. It was not enough. Torious turned and ran.

A black-feathered crossbow bolt splintered off of the Aasimar's helm. Lyle snarled a curse as he failed to hit flesh. 

Milo leapt into the stone work room at the end of the dark corridor, hoping to Tymora that there were no ghosts in this unknown area of the mines. Milo made a split second decision and turned to his right, choosing one of the two blank doors in the small room. With a bellowing roar, the door screamed “INTRUDER!” as Milo grabbed the handle. The halfling stumbled back in pain, his ears spitting blood. 

Thalin and Torious burst into the room. Milo reeled away from the right hand door. Torious quickly looked to the left.

“Must have been a glyph. The other door might also be guarded!” breathed Thalin as Torious stepped towards the wooden frame.
“Death is not an option,” grunted Torious as he kicked the door through, sending splinters of wood into the thin passageway beyond. Recoiling, the aasimar’s ears sprayed red as “INTRUDER!” bellowed through the room again.

“Go!” shouted Torious. 

He looked up to see a foot wide corridor leading out of the room. Possible to get through, but only just. The aasimar shimmied sideways into the gap and began to palm down the thin corridor towards the room twenty feet ahead. His boots kicked through a thick layer of small rocks. Milo held his ears but picked himself up as he saw the wave of placid bones lumbering towards them. With a shout, Milo pushed Thalin into the thin passageway then followed him through. 

- - - - - - - - - -​
Lyle sprinted forwards, eager to catch the escaping mage. He barged through the dwarves and bounded towards the room ahead, his crossbow loaded and ready to fire.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious reached the halfway point of the corridor. Looking up, his scars illuminated a small pole held horizontally between the walls. _No wait_; a slender blade covered in dust was wedged perfectly into the foot wide gap. Shouting back to his companions to be aware of the danger, Torious ducked the knife and squeezed past. Torious could hear a faint vibration, as if the blade were under incredible pressure. Torious’s scars dulled as he realised what they were sliding through.

“Run! The blade is all that’s holding the walls!” 

As if in reply, the blade point jumped a quarter inch to the side.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 13, 2005)

Devious DM Delights!

Bravo!! Bravo!!

Good job on conveying the rushed sense of fear and flight here, SJ!  I was getting nervous just reading!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 13, 2005)

> Good job on conveying the rushed sense of fear and flight here, SJ! I was getting nervous just reading!



Good good. I'm glad you enjoyed that one! The PC's really were running for their lives - they knew that if they slowed down, the dwarves (not to mention that raggamuffin Lyle) would be way too much of a fight in their current state. Shame for them that Lyle has still got a trick or two up his sleeve...

I finally tracked down character sheets etc. so I'll post character stats & magic items & other stuff after the mines.

Spider J 

ps. And your right on Devious DM delights. Looking back on it, I think I constructed half of the campaign just so I could see the player's faces when the stuff hit the fan.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 13, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> ps. And your right on Devious DM delights. Looking back on it, I think I constructed half of the campaign just so I could see the player's faces when the stuff hit the fan.




As does any DM worth his salt!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 16, 2005)

*"They cannot be hurt!"*

Torious slid out of the other side and breathed in deep gulps of air as he turned back and offered his hand to Thalin. Grasping the priest’s hand, Thalin pulled free of the walls as the blade hummed again and slid even further. The walls ached in reply.

Milo passed under the knife as a shriek from the end of the corridor heralded the arrival Lyle. His goggled eyes stretched down the corridor, coming to rest on the knife. Understanding the forces at work, he levelled the crossbow at the knife hilt and began to aim as the halfling scrabbled towards the exit. 

Lyle stood silhouetted in the corridor gap, his goggles two discs of light against the darkness. The skeletons caught up and began to press themselves into the corridor. The undead crawled over each other towards the three heroes, their thick bones scraping against the wall sides as they moved.

Cursing, Lyle saw his shot ruined by the overlapping undead and re-aimed over them. 

Milo slipped through the end of the corridor, and not waiting to catch his breath, jumped up and pulled his rope from his backpack and began to whirl it in the air. Thalin ducked suddenly as a black-feathered bolt ricocheted from the corridor roof and slit through his cloak, inches from his arm. 

Measuring his aim, Milo twirled the rope once more as the first of the skeletons swarmed under the knife, and then released the rope end. The rope snaked towards the knife and perfectly wrapped around the blade, but the halfling’s joy turned to dismay as the razor sharp knife-edge slit the rope into pieces. The skeletons surged under the knife and began to spill towards the end of the corridor.

With a shout of victory, Milo’s rope whipped around the blade hilt. Skeletal hands began to claw and scrape at the knife, but to no avail. 
“See ya later” said Milo as he jerked the rope backwards, dislodging the blade. With a thunderous grating, the walls began to close together. Milo deftly caught the blade as it whistled through the air, the name _Sliverspike_ crafted into the hilt.

Skeletons snapped and buckled into pieces as the walls compacted their brittle bodies. Showers of bone shards peppered the watching heroes as the skeletons reached the end of the corridor in a flurry of shattering frames. 

Not wanting to watch the bones of the dwarves crushed, Thalin turned to view their new surroundings. They now stood in a large chamber with dig marks along the walls, _a recent excavation_, thought Thalin. The opposite wall was a single huge stonework door, larger than any before. But he didn’t have time to investigate further as two coins zipped through the closing walls and scattered onto the ground at his feet. With a slam, the walls closed, cutting off Lyle’s sudden maniacal laughter.

The coins lay at his feet for a moment, and then dissolved into the ground. Torious and Milo stood with the mage as they watched in horror as out of thin air a circle of bones ripped into existence. Stepping back slowly, the three companions backed away towards the huge doors as the hovering bone circle began to build upon itself, adding grisly layers of blood and filth. A stench of putrid flesh crawled through the air.  

With a green blast, the circles throbbed once then two withered human figures stepped through and dropped into a predatory crouch. Each cloaked figure had a deformed, taloned hand, which rippled with powerful muscles. Their red bale-fire eyes viewed their targets with a murderous lust.

Torious screamed in celestial fury as he recognised two *Banedead*, dread servants of the banished god Bane.

Torious had barely a moment to contemplate their arrival as the Banedead leapt at him, fanged maws eager for Aasimar flesh. Bowling him backwards, the undead drove their claws into any exposed flesh they could find. Torious struggled to fight the creatures off, feeling his limbs become slow and sluggish as their claws curved rents in his skin.

Thalin shouted a battle cry and barreled one of the creatures off of his companion, driving _Shard_ into its side. But the scimitar clattered against the rotted skin as if it were a metal sheet.

“They cannot be hurt!” screamed Thalin as the Banedead ignored him and leapt towards Torious.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Lyle stamped against the wall again, his efforts to get through useless against the ancient stone. Furious that the mage was out of his sight, Lyle turned to find another way in but halted as a dwarven voice echoed through the room.
“Triggered. Closed.”
Lyle span and answered back in fluent dwarven, 
“Deactivate. Open.”
The walls stood unmoving for a moment then slowly ground open. Lyle grinned sadistically as the thin line to the mage gradually grew wider.

- - - - - - - - - -​
“Yes they can, but only by magic!” shouted Torious back as he landed a gauntleted fist into one of his assailant’s faces as he pushed himself into a crouch. 

Thalin realising his efforts with _Shard_ were useless and only having a few spells left, the mage began to assist Torious, finding that the banedead wouldn’t even attack the mage even if he pulled them away and forced them back from the priest of Tyr.

Milo fumbled through his bag again, his hands pressing through the rubbish and rags collected over time until his fingers touched what he had been looking for, the keystone. Spilling the contents of his bag everywhere, Milo pulled the huge gem free. Holding it up to the door, he grinned as it matched perfectly to the gem already placed into one of the two holes. With a slight pause, understanding this could well be the end of his fortune, Milo pressed the gem into the second slot. With a sound like someone sighing, the two gems retracted into the holes and the whole chamber began to shudder as the massive doors began to part at the centre.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 16, 2005)

*"You will never defeat me mage, my steel is feared throughout the Dales!"*

Torious staggered back as more blows rained down from the Banedead claws. His skin shredded and with very little healing power left, Torious uselessly waved _Justicar_ in front of him. The Banedead closed swiftly for the kill, and with a single claw swipe, scattered the useless sword from the priest’s hand.

Thalin shouted to warn Torious, but his words jammed in his throat as a bolt thudded into his shoulder, sprawling him sideways. Propping himself up, Thalin saw Lyle standing in the dimness behind him, his goggles glinting as he reloaded his crossbow. Without a moments thought, Thalin sprang forwards and covered the distance between them in a matter of seconds, crashing into Lyle before he could reload his weapon. Lyle shouted out as he landed, his crossbow spilling from his only hand. With a snarl of rage, he leapt at Thalin with his shortsword drawn. Thalin countered with _Shard_, but the ferocity of Lyle’s attack drove him back.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Milo pulled again, his small hands gripped around the hilt of the sword. Held to the wall by two unrelenting stone locks, the white-bladed sword didn’t move as the halfling pulled with all his strength. Looking back over his shoulder, Milo watched Torious sprawl backwards from the diving Banedead and stagger into the unveiled chamber. 
“Torious!” shouted Milo, pointing at the sword. 

Torious fell heavily against the stone wall, blood running freely from wide gashes in his chainmail shirt. As Milo jumped away from the wall to hold the Aasimar up, Torious saw the Banedead begin to shy away, their dead skin peeling away as they got closer. Milo grabbed Torious’s hands and put them around the hilt of the locked sword.

Torious's vision blurred and burnt. Looking down, his hands lay on the handle of a white sword. His strength somehow returned, Torious tested the locks once, then placing a foot firmly against the wall and ripped the sword from the stone locks in a cascade of granite shards.

With the sword in his hand, Torious turned and using the last of his power, healed himself, the deep cuts sealing up as if they were never created. Stepping slowly from the chamber, Torious walked determinedly towards the Banedead, who shriveled away from the weapon Torious now held.

- - - - - - - - - -​
“You will never defeat me mage, my steel is feared throughout the Dales”, growled Lyle as he whirled his blade around again, “Even with my one arm, you are but child’s play to my sword.” 
“You have erred Lyle, this is not a sword fight.” said Thalin, _Shard_ glancing aside Lyle's blade.

Lyle struck again, this time cutting a deep thread of blood into Thalin’s shoulder.

“Then what is this? Why are you not fighting back?” laughed Lyle as he thrust his sword at Thalin’s throat, only to hit thin air as the mage sidestepped.
“Why won’t you fight back?!?” screamed Lyle, his voice hoarse with rage.
“Because I’m concentrating,” said Thalin as the last of his arcane words were whispered and 

Lyle faltered as the mage stretched his hand out towards him, then, as if in a nightmare, the worthless spirits he saw so often turned their hollow eyes to him, and leapt forwards. With a shriek of absolute horror, the ghosts *touched* him. Their flaking dead skin clawed at his legs and stomach with dead, black nails.

Wrenching himself away from the grasping hands, Lyle turned and ran. A terrorised scream ricocheted through the halls as Lyle saw more dead souls begin to follow him. They fell from the ceiling and rose from the floor, giving chase as he sprinted back through the mines.

Thalin quickly grabbed his crossbow and paced after Lyle, intent on stopping the murderer escape a second time.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious circled left as the Banedead shrank away from the white blade, their red eyes not daring to look at the weapon. 

“Now!” shouted Milo as he released a luminescent green orb from his hands. 

The orb streaked towards the closest of the Banedead and struck a split second before Torious landed the sword through the creatures withered skull. With a blast of white light, the Banedead fractured open, its skin and bones crashing to lifeless dust as it hit the floor. Torious shook the white blade free of the black robes and turned to the remaining Banedead.

“You’re next”, growled Torious, his eyes blazing with fury.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Lyle skidded into the main chamber, only to look in horror as dwarven souls dropped from the web above, their wasted hands scraping through his hair as they fell. Lyle backed away as dead souls crowded the entrance, standing to halt his exit. One by one, the dead souls slowed then stopped, their dead eyes watching the man as he backed away.

Thalin burst from the corridor to see Lyle backing away from something in the centre of the room. Without a word, Thalin raised his crossbow and fired. The bolt flew true, thudding heavily into Lyle’s chest and staggering him backwards. Not pausing to stop, Thalin dropped the crossbow and drew _Shard_.

Lyle stepped back, his sword clattering to the ground as blood trickled from the bolt lodged in his chest. A freezing pain arced through him as he tried to pull the bolt free, but his hand slipped again and again. His fingers were slick with his own blood. Tripping backwards, Lyle felt nothing under his right foot as he stepped into the gap over the rock crusher. Balancing desperately, Lyle stretched his hand out to the watching mage as he teetered slowly backwards.
“Save me!” squealed Lyle, his face contorted in fear.

Lyle’s clutching fingers wavered within his reach, but Thalin stood still, his arms unmoving, his eyes cold.

With a last convulsion, Lyle tried to right himself but fell as he did so. Shrieking in terror, the giant fingers of the trapped golem closed around him and the grinder creaked into motion with the added weight. Thalin stood, forcing himself to watch as Lyle was dragged slowly through the teeth of the cogs. Thalin shivered as the dying man screamed in agony for the last time, and then a sickening crunch ended Lyle Blackrock’s life.

Thalin watched as the cogs ran red, then turned away. Remembering his companions, Thalin pushed past his tiredness and broke into a run. The mage darted into the darkness of the corridor, unable to see the dwarven spirits as they slowly moved forward to claim Lyle’s soul.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious pulled the blade of _Freedoms Edge_, for that was its name, from the collapsed robes of the second Banedead. Dropping to his knees, Torious immediately thanked Tyr for the deliverance of such a weapon, his scars flaring with greater intensity than ever before.

Thalin joined Torious and Milo and informed them of Lyle’s demise. The three heroes looked uneasily at the two dusted bodies as Dariel swooped silently into the room, having fled from the combat after the skeletons appeared. Not wanting to stay in the mines any longer, the heroes made to leave quickly, but not before Milo insisted on gathering the gems he left last time and searching the warden’s office. 

Taking no more time than necessary, Torious and Thalin packed their travel packs with gem bags, whilst discussing the reasons as to why the Banedead had been under the command of such a man as Lyle Blackrock. Milo, meanwhile, searched the office and grabbing anything he could detect as magical, stuffed it into his pockets (where Isplit began to sort through them). Thinking it better not to disturb the crushed body of Lyle, Milo caught up to his companions and guided them out of the mines, and into the dying daylight…


To be continued in…

*Ice, Luck and Honour*
*Chapter 7: Trailblazing*

The three heroes have no time to stop and rest as whilst they have been away, a maraudering force of red-robed knights have laid waste to the trading town of Darmshall and put it to the torch. Following the trail of fiery destruction, the heroes vow to put an end to the murderous plans of the man in red.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jun 17, 2005)

Excellent job! Plus a bonus 2nd update in the same day.   

Keep up the great work!


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Jun 17, 2005)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Keep up the great work!




I'll second that!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers guys... you keep reading, posts will keep on coming.   

I think I mentioned earlier about setting out the stats (seems like a grand time to me, as we are sitting comfortably in the tangent between two story arcs). So, here is a run down of the characters as they exit the mines - *i think*, though perhaps this is a few sessions beyond this point. ANYWAY, here they are... (for you crazy kids who dig all this stat sheet stuff)


*Milo Whittersbane*
*Halfling Rogue 3 Sorcerer 1*
Str 10, Dex 19, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 18
Hit Points: Not entirely sure. Roughly 20
AC: 18 (+1 size, +4 dex, +3 studded leather)
Attacks: (with _Vampire_) +2, (with light crossbow) +6
Saves: Fortitude +3, Reflex +7, Will +3
Feats: Stealthy, Dodge 
Items of note:
_Vampire_, _Aqualish_ and glove

*Thalin Vorspen*
*Human Wizard 4*
Str 12, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 10
Hit Points: Roughly 21
AC: 12 (+2 dex)
Attacks: (with masterwork scimitar, _Shard_) +5, (with heavy crossbow) +4
Saves: Fortitude +4, Reflex +3, Will +4
Feats: Scribe Scroll, Blooded, Martial Weapon Proficiency (Scimitar), Weapon Focus (Scimitar)
Items of note:
_Erifeci_, _Sliverspike_

*Torious Mangrane*
*Aasimar Cleric 2 Fighter 1*
Str 13, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 17, Cha 11
Hit Points: Roughly 27
AC: 18 (+5 scale, +1 dex, +2 large shield)
Attacks: (with _Freedom’s Edge_) +6, (with shortbow) +3
Saves: Fortitude +6, Reflex +1, Will +5
Feats: Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longsword), Weapon Focus (Longsword), Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Alertness 
Items of note:
_Freedom's Edge_

- - - - - - - - - -​
*Magic Item clarifications:*

_Freedom's Edge_ is a Longsword +2 which is a Bane bane (strange sounding I know). It's a powerful item and Torious loves it to death. It is a thick, white blade with a wide metal hilt. It also has a few other side-powers which Torious hasn't stumbled onto yet.

_Vampire_ is a Shortsword +1 which has a modified Vampiric Touch spell cast upon it. Every time it hits, it injects the wielder with blood which heals 1d6 hps. However, because of this power, the weapon does have some rather nasty side effects... which will be revealed as the story unfolds. 

_Erifeci_ has no bonuses, but does have charges (unknown number) which can be used to cast the following (all cast at the current characters level):
Fire - Burning Hands
Ice - Freezing Grip (Shocking Grasp but cold damage)
Eci - Resist Elements [Cold]
Erif - Resist Elements [Fire]

The _Aqualish_ is the _Apparatus of Kwalish_. Additions are that it can be shrunk with the use of the glove, and has two wooden pincers on the front of the vehicle. Also, the market price has been notably reduced - Milo could have gained his chicken-farming dream a little too quickly.

_Sliverspike_ (the dagger holding the walls apart) is a +2 dagger that is utterly indestructible. No matter what, it won't break. Ever.

- - - - - - - - - -​
...There are a bunch of magic items coming up soon (some of which Milo picked up in the warden's office) and their stats will be posted as they appear. Also, if there is anything at all that I've missed just shout and I'll dig up the stats for ya...

Righto, that seems like enough info for now.

Spider J


----------



## Ashy (Jun 17, 2005)

WOW!  Truly cinematic Spider!  Rockin' as usual!!!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 17, 2005)

> WOW! Truly cinematic Spider! Rockin' as usual!!!




thanks, the players and I always had a really strong visual sense to the chronicle - we often began each session by talking over the events of the preceding game and what they would have looked like. This usually ended up with us all picking on Torious's character for charging in when he should have been happy with a crossbow  (then laughing until we realised that we did have a time limit and had better roll some dice). Then we'd try and come up with a concept for the novel cover/comics cover/film poster for that particular session.

Awww. Happy days.

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 18, 2005)

As I'm sure you have gathered, short interludes get crowbarred into this story from time to time (A Tale of Honour, A Tale of Luck etc) - and this next one ain't Thalin's. It's one for the man in red - his name is Robar (I couldn't quite remember whether I had dropped his name in yet, but anyway). 

Robar is like a son to me. A spoilt, arrogant, power hungry and merciless son... but still all mine. Go get 'em Robar!

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 18, 2005)

*Interlude Number Three: A Tale of Fire*

The flames licked and crawled over the smooth stone of the mage tower. The brickwork above the first and second floor windows was scorched and dead. The fire caressed a sluggish embrace over the magic hardened walls.

Inside the primary study, a boiling spell book rattled open and a single white page snapped free as a billow of hot air tore past. Spiraling upwards, the paper banked and curled as the flames below sped its ascent. With a desperate twist, the page buffeted against the searing stone of the second story window then flapped forwards and escaped into the broiling dusk air. But too late, as a thunderous blast from inside the tower exploded outwards, collapsing the stone walls like a falling house of cards. With a blaze of light, the rising fireball consumed the page. 

The magic of the mage tower died. Dust, smoke and fire blossomed outwards. The cinders of the fire danced and weaved slowly, curling a constellation of embers together as they blended with the flames from the surrounding houses.

A bead of sweat began to roll then stopped against the inside of the visor. Reaching his hand up, Robar pressed his gauntlet against the helm to soak the sweat into the leather padding. The droplet stayed put, and with a grunt of annoyance, he pulled his helmet off. He threw the red emblazoned helm to his squire, then Robar peeled a sweat sodden gauntlet from his hand and ran his hand through his short, dark hair. Robar let his arms fall to his sides as he resumed his fascination at the slow drift and ebb of the shimmering embers that now fell like a fatal, glowing snow.

The approach of a horse turned Robar’s attention from the flames. As the messenger knight came to a stop and saluted quickly, Robar wheeled his mighty red stallion, it's black hooves thumping against the ground in aggravation at being moved.

“Ser Robar. Noristour fled, but The Bear made sure he did not travel far,” informed the older knight, his dark red helmet slighty muffling his words. 
“And so, where is he now?” asked Robar as he waved a dying ember away from his face.
“Ser. I… I left him to hunt for more survivors,” answered the knight.
“You fool. Go and order The Bear to return to the body of Noristour and burn it,” said Robar, his eyes glinting in the ember-strewn light, “his soul must feed the forge of Kossuth.” 

The knight went to reply, but a scream of anguish pierced the heavy air as a half drow, wreathed in flames, burst from the doors of a smoldering building. The half drow wavered for a moment before charging wildly up the hill toward the knights. With a sickening gargle, the half drow shouted something as he saw Robar.

“Defend me!” called Robar as he fumbled to unlatch his lance.

The half drow staggered again but stayed upright, his burning hands grasping at Robar as he stumbled closer.

“DEFEND ME!” Robar shouted, his voice wavering.

The messenger guided his horse quickly between Robar and the half drow. With a swift kick, the half drow collapsed to the floor and continued to burn as the soft black silks of his clothes exploded into a flurry of flames. The knight dismounted and drew his sword.

“No! Let him burn,” growled Robar as he regained control of his mount and slowly circled back towards the squirming half drow.
“But Ser. The man is burning! You can’t let…”
“Yes. I can,”
“Ser” replied the knight stiffly, sheathing his longsword and nodding in acceptance of the orders.

The messenger mounted then quickly turned away from Robar, keen to leave the presence of the man who so many had fallen before, their souls burnt in deliverance to his fiery god. Halting at the base of the hill, the messenger glanced back and watched the red robed knight gazing at the final agonizing minutes of the smoldering figure. A drift of falling embers swirled lazily around Robar as he watched the life of the half drow crackle and boil away. Finally Robar stared up to the blazing sky above Darmshall, hoping that Kossuth would accept this burnt offering.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Jun 18, 2005)

Spectacular stuff!

I've seen this SH poking around here and there and so thought I'd sample the most recent update. It is very well written and paced. Now that I have a small amount of time on my hands to do some reading, I'll have to go right back to the start and have a closer look.

I thought I'd post though and show some appreciation. Well done and I look forward to giving further commentary.

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise

[Pimp]
PS: If you enjoy a good read (which by the quality of your writing I'll assume is a yes), then stop by The Happenings of Lucifus Cray for an interesting ride. The current story arc is at its climax and hopefully worthy of your attention.
[/pimp]


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 18, 2005)

> Spectacular stuff!
> 
> I've seen this SH poking around here and there and so thought I'd sample the most recent update. It is very well written and paced. Now that I have a small amount of time on my hands to do some reading, I'll have to go right back to the start and have a closer look.




Thanks Herremann, I really appreciate your comments. The earlier posts are a little choatic in pacing/style (as I wandered into the swing of the story hour), though I'm sure you'll enjoy. Please let me know what you think when you catch up.

I've also been hovering around the Lucifus Cray story hour to tell you the truth (invisible thus far, but that is about to change *Edit Update! It's really quite good - go check it out*). So give me a few days and I'll see what I can read through - my attention span is worse than a two year old, but trust me and I'll get there eventually.

Great to have you as a new reader on board!

Spider J


----------



## freedoms_edge (Jun 18, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Torious pulled the blade of _Freedoms Edge_, for that was its name.




And that, explains the name <<<-------


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 18, 2005)

> And that, explains the name




Oh yes. But you know what? I think you highlighted a grammar error. I'm such a sucker for this stuff, but I've been muddling over whether it should be _Freedoms Edge_ or _Freedom's Edge_. I know, I know, in the grand scheme of things like the universe imploding then exploding in a continuous cycle it doesn't matter. But it sure as hell bugs me.

Freedom isn't a person, but it is an abstract concept, but then again it should be able to own something - such as this 'edge'. I say _Freedom's Edge_.

Dammnit. Any hot shot grammar wizards wanna sort that one out?

Spider J (successfully lost half of his audience with language speak)


----------



## pogre (Jun 19, 2005)

Freedom's Edge - You are correct, the possessive form is appropriate here I believe.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 19, 2005)

> Freedom's Edge - You are correct, the possessive form is appropriate here I believe



Huzzah! My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 19, 2005)

A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour
*Chapter 7: Trailblazing*

*"Milo! Torious! Darmshall is burning!"*

A laconic rising wind helped Dariel glide upwards, wings scything through the air with grace. His eyes focused across the vast area he now surveyed; the route back towards Darmshall. Thalin had intoned there might be hostile forces waiting to ambush them, and so Dariel had taken flight to soothe his master’s paranoia. But what greeted the owl’s sight was not an ambushing force; it was a thick, heavy column of smoke rising from where Darmshall should have been. It was too far to determine what had happened there, even with his eyesight. Unsure what to do, Dariel began to descend in a broad spiral taking him slowly back to the earth.

“Don’t be foolish, these gems should easily give each of us enough to go whatever way we choose,” said Thalin, carefully watching the reactions of his companions as he strode along.
“I do not know which way to travel yet. I shall stay in Darmshall until I am shown,” said Torious, “from that, I cannot be swayed.”
Milo let out a laugh, “Don’t you ever do what you want? Go somewhere you always wanted to go? Why do you always do what Tyr says?” questioned Milo.

Milo skipped in front of Torious and began to walk backwards so he could look at the Aasimar’s face. Torious looked back, his eyes level. No answer.

"Well fine. Be like that," huffed Milo, "just remember that I'm giving you permission right now to go and do whatever you want, not what Tyr says."
"Wants are nothing, lusts are corruption," recited Torious, "Life is justice."
"Oh for Tymora's sake," wailed Milo.

Milo rolled his eyes, then became embroiled in a domestic with Isplit. Apparently biscuits were low, and wages were lower. Milo smiled an apology at his companions then dropped back a few paces to get a little privacy.

"And what are your plans mage?" asked Torious.
"I can't go back to my father now," sighed Thalin, "so I suppose I need to keep moving. Maybe join a mage's guild and study the Art if I find somewhere suitable."
"No, I mean what of the immediate future. Are you to depart Darmshall immediately?"
"Yes, I think so," nodded the mage, "to Tilverton."

Milo squealed in fright as a white blur tore past his head. Dropping to the floor, Milo rolled and unlatched his crossbow, drawing a bead on the vicious creature now sitting on Thalin’s shoulder. Realising his mistake, Milo picked himself up and laughed a little, only to hear an exasperated sigh from Isplit as the weasel collected his things up from where they had fallen.

Thalin stood for a moment as Dariel hopped back and forth on his shoulder. Suddenly Thalin's knuckles tightened around _Erifeci_, “Milo! Torious! Darmshall is burning!”

- - - - - - - - - -​
“Wait!!! I can give you gold… gems… magic!” screeched the trader as the crackling war-hammer head hummed through the air. 

Mikka ducked again, his eyes wild as the huge metal-plated knight lunged forward. Not wanting to be on the end of whatever magic was held in the war-hammer, Mikka scurried backwards into the shifting shadows of a burning building as the hulking knight advanced. _Darmshall would be a beastly place to meet an end_.

Hefting the war-hammer around again, the dying sun played across the ogre-sized knight’s armour. His heavy bronze helm was shaped into the visage of a snarling black bear. Fully coated in plate mail, The Bear moved fast and almost caught Mikka again. This time only the thief’s unnatural reflexes saved him. 

Mikka felt the ledge of a windowsill behind him, and seeing his chance, hopped upwards as the hammer dented a crater into the mortar of the building. With a sudden discharge of energy, the entire wall of the building Mikka was about to escape through exploded outwards in a deafening peal of thunder. Mikka's escape route was now flattened debris. The thief tumbled forwards as The Bear grunted in anger at missing his target and went to take another swing, his war-hammer shuddering with energy again.

- - - - - - - - - -​


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice job spider J looking forward to more


----------



## Ashy (Jun 20, 2005)

Herremann the Wise said:
			
		

> Spectacular stuff!
> 
> I've seen this SH poking around here and there and so thought I'd sample the most recent update. It is very well written and paced. Now that I have a small amount of time on my hands to do some reading, I'll have to go right back to the start and have a closer look.




You won't be disapointed!


----------



## Ashy (Jun 20, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> The fire caressed a sluggish embrace over the magic hardened walls.




This is a little awkward, SJ, I think I know what you mean, but I am not sure - watch for these sorts of things.    This strikes me as one of those expressions where *YOU* (the writer) knew what you meant, but as soon as it gets put on the page, it just does not translate as clearly.  



			
				Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Robar let his arms fall to his sides as he resumed his fascination at the slow drift and ebb of the shimmering embers that now fell like a fatal, glowing snow.




This, however, is utterly glorious!!!  Wonderful and powerful imagery!  Very nice job!


----------



## Ashy (Jun 20, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Hefting the war-hammer around again, the dying sun played across the ogre-sized knight’s armour. His heavy bronze helm was shaped into the visage of a snarling black bear. Fully coated in plate mail, The Bear moved fast and almost caught Mikka again. This time only the thief’s unnatural reflexes saved him.




Ah ha!  The Bear me likes!!!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 20, 2005)

> Nice job spider J looking forward to more



Hey spidertrag, nice to have you on board (spiders work better in groups, says I). Well, next update should be tomorrow. I don't want to flood my readers with posts because I know all to well how easy it is to lose grip of a story hour. Anyway, listen to me! Thanks for giving this SH a whirl, it only gets better from here on in.



> This is a little awkward, SJ



Hit the nail on the head! That line made me wake up screaming in the middle of the night. I wanted to change it, but words failed me again and again. Perhaps 'tendrils' would have given a better impression. Or snakes. Still unsure about that one. but you're right... it does need a kick up the arse to be a better description. [note to self]Ah well, move on and improve improve improve[/note to self].

Thanks for the feedback on style by the way - I appreciate it, so please keep it coming. Oh, and the 'fatal, glowing snow' made me all warm inside when I wrote it down... glad that you share my love for this stuff!



> Ah ha! The Bear me likes!!



Ooooh. "The Bear". I'm sure Freedom's Edge has a word or two to mutter about this guy. I won't say anymore until you hear his version of things - [don't give anything away buddy!]

Spider J


----------



## Ashy (Jun 20, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Hit the nail on the head! That line made me wake up screaming in the middle of the night. I wanted to change it, but words failed me again and again. Perhaps 'tendrils' would have given a better impression. Or snakes. Still unsure about that one. but you're right... it does need a kick up the arse to be a better description. [note to self]Ah well, move on and improve improve improve[/note to self].
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on style by the way - I appreciate it, so please keep it coming. Oh, and the 'fatal, glowing snow' made me all warm inside when I wrote it down... glad that you share my love for this stuff!




That's what it's all about, right (well, that and having a blast playing and writing!) - making our writing better?  That's what I hope for from my readers, and so that's what I provide for the SH's of which I am a fan.  

Anytime you see something in my posts that you want to draw out, please do!    Also, anytime you ever want to bounce something off me before you post, feel free.  You never know, you and I may be able to put the "tried-and-true two man writing style" that Enk and Dshai use for Small Beginnings to good use!    I know I'd love to have a "writing buddy" that I could bounce ideas off of!  Drop me an email if you want: ashenbach (AT) gmail (DOT) com...


----------



## freedoms_edge (Jun 20, 2005)

Mutter mutter, grumble grumble..........  

Then again, Spider always insisted that every group of heroes should have a nemesis who keeps coming back again and again and again and again and again............sigh.  :\


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 20, 2005)

> Mutter mutter, grumble grumble..........
> 
> Then again, Spider always insisted that every group of heroes should have a nemesis who keeps coming back again and again and again and again and again............sigh.



Well, yeah, but I figure that you can never go wrong to have more (Lyle RIP, Robar & The Bear to name a few)... pop-up reoccuring badguys is one of the true joys of the DM. Just keep them alive!!!! Keep a child hostage if all else fails!!!!!



> That's what it's all about, right (well, that and having a blast playing and writing!) - making our writing better? That's what I hope for from my readers, and so that's what I provide for the SH's of which I am a fan.




Please do - I'll punch up a critique in your story hour if I spot anything going awry (other than the fact you should write more!!!  ). If I do get snagged on a particular point I'll drop you a mail for some rationality "C'mon Spider! A kobold would never pout!"

And trust me, writing buddies don't work for me. I'm not a fan of the multiple writers approach. Sure, Icemist works a treat, but that is a grand exception. 

But please do keep the comments/criticisms/description-love coming. All of us SH writers live for feedback...

Anyway, that's enough of me nattering on. Update tomorrow (unless life intervenes, in which case it will be the next day).

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 21, 2005)

*"Sure you don’t want that sausage?”*

Two long hours passed before the three adventurers saw the outskirts of Darmshall before them. Fully dark now, Torious led the party with a blazing torch in one hand and _Freedom’s Edge_ in the other. Thalin followed with _Erifeci_, and Milo tried to keep pace with _Vampire_ in one hand and using his other hand to balance as he ran with all his halfling might. Sighting a number of still smoking ruins, the three companions saw the perimeter posts, but no glowing line.

Their fears were confirmed as Torious drew to a halt in the market square. With enough light emanating from the smouldering houses, the toppled tower of Noristour lay strewn across the market square, the tip of the tower having smashed through the roof of the town hall.

“Every house is burnt through. Nothing is left,” said Thalin, his voice small. 

He slowly turned in a circle, taking in the utter devastation of the trading town. The scorched houses. The cracked and scalded bodies. The air heavy with death and smoke. Milo crumpled to the floor. His eyes were closed and he hugged his knees as the reality of what happened here began to fully sink in.

“This is it,” said Torious quietly as he stared into the ruins of the charred tower, “I now know what I must do. This is why I have been led here. You have shown me the true path father, I thank you”
Thalin turned on Torious, his eyes flaring in anger, “You damned fool! These people are dead!” he motioned around them, “Do not dare to trivialise this as some sign of your accursed god!”

Torious and Thalin stood unmoving as neither refused to back down, only the soft sobs of Milo breaking the silence. Torious's gauntlet flexed on _Freedom's Edge_. 

The deadlock was broken by an aching cry from a nearby building. Torious turned immediately away and headed for the sound. Thalin gently squeezed Milo’s shoulder, then jogged after the Aasimar. _We must discard our differences for now_, thought Thalin, though the narrow mindedness of Torious had scratched deep into the mage's mind. 

Milo looked up as the mage ran off. Wiping his tears away, Milo sat cross-legged as he stared into the dying flames of the tower. Milo started as he saw the hazy image of an armour-clad man gazing back, his body wreathed in broiling embers.

Torious pushed aside a fallen doorway, and seeing a clutching hand waving desperately, grabbed hold and dragged the person to safety. Thalin pulled burnt debris away as the small figure crawled into the night air. 

Coughing, and wiping his eyes, Mikka stood unsteadily. His clothes and face were caked black and his right arm was badly broken. Torious recognised the thief, and suddenly became unsure. _Should he bring the vagrant to justice now or help the wounded man recover?_ Running the conundrum through in his mind, Torious reluctantly helped Mikka away from the building, healed his broken hand, and then led him towards Milo.

“Hey! HEY! Quickly! There's a man in the flames!” shouted Milo into the air, not wanting to turn away from the visage. The flaming man turned as Torious, Thalin and Mikka approached. The man swung his gaze over the companions, then the image faded as the embers containing him burnt to orange, then grey, then nothing.

“There was someone in the flames! He saw me and you and you and… Mikka?!?” cried Milo, suddenly distracted.
“Greetings Milo. Although not in the greatest of settings,” Mikka replied, dabbing at his soot-heavy face with a silk handkerchief.

Milo looked back at the strange thief and despite everything, laughed. 

- - - - - - - - - -​
After Milo persuaded Torious not to hurt Mikka, the three companions moved outside of the town to set up camp. As the fire and tents were being made, Mikka explained what happened, although the three companions doubted some of the more favourable aspects of the story.

The attack had begun when the sun was setting. It had started when a man called Robar had led a group of knights into the Town Hall and promptly begun to murder every man, woman and child in there. After this, the burnings began. Mikka explained he had defeated a red-robed knight in single combat as he returned to douse flames that had started in a house full of children. As he helped pull the children to safety, a seven-foot tall knight with a snarling bear-mask had attacked and (Mikka’s face suddenly falls at this point in the recounting) begun to slaughter the townsfolk that were attempting to put out the flames. "The Bear", as the red-robed knights had called him, ordered his men to kill the children. And they obeyed out of fear. Mikka then proceeded to tell of his epic duel with this mighty foe and how he wrestled The Bear to the ground, but lost the pin because his opponent used dirty tactics. 

At this point, Torious informed Mikka that if he lied again he would be forced to exact Tyr’s justice right there and then. Mikka gulped, then continued.

After running from The Bear, Mikka had hid in the house the three companions had pulled him from and using an arcane protection, endured the heat of the fire. But he got trapped because beams fell onto him. And that was that. 

Thalin was interested to know that Mikka could use the Art, but Mikka informed Thalin (whilst Torious was off collecting more firewood) that his arcane skills really came from his heritage. Thalin didn’t seem to understand and Mikka explained that he was a tiefling. Born of a human and a devil and stuck on this plane of existence. 

Mikka went to sleep, but not before making sure the rather confused Thalin and Milo didn’t tell Torious of his birthright. He produced a small seal of parchment and wrote a hasty contract, binding them to an oath. Thalin was wary of magic, but detected none. Mikka had let a secret slip, and he was backtracking, that was all.

- - - - - - - - - -​
The night passed uneventfully, and the morning came with the lingering stench of smoke. A hulking ceiling of clouds hung low and pregnant.

Torious awakened at the meagre dawn light and prayed to Tyr for guidance. After coming to a decision, Torious joined Thalin, Milo and Mikka who sat around a small fire. Mikka was cooking a batch of red sausages, and offered Torious a portion, but he waved them away.

“Thalin. Milo.” said Torious, not looking at Mikka as he talked, “I have come to a decision. I am going to travel westwards to bring this Robar to justice. He shall not escape Tyr’s wrath for long. I am sorry to leave you in a time like this, but my god has shown me the way.”

Torious stood for a moment, posed how he considered a hero should.

Milo stuffed a sausage in his mouth, then answered, “Yeah, well, I’m going with you,” chomped Milo, “So are Thalin and Mikka.”
Mikka looked up at the dumbfounded aasimar and grinned disarmingly.
“Sure you don’t want that sausage?”

Torious finally agreed to accompany the other three westwards, but only after making each swear that they wouldn’t prevent him dealing justice to Robar. Thalin needed safe passage to Tilverton, which lay westwards anyway. Milo and Mikka had flipped a coin. 

Not wanting to waste any more time, the companions packed up and began westwards, following the heavy hoof prints and burnt offerings scattered behind Robar’s forces.

- - - - - - - - - -​
However, tragedy occured only minutes into the journey when Milo, already thoroughly bored, began to sift through the items he found in the mines. Searching through his backpack, Milo decided to rein in his curiosity and test the blandest items first (although he really wanted to investigate a small mechanical spider). 

With this thought in mind, Milo withdrew a small bronze ring with a set of dwarven numerals on the side. _Boring_, thought Milo. Turning it over in his hand, his little face scrunched up with concentration, then remarked boldly, “One. Two. One.”

Milo grinned in victory as his companions looked at him. Seeing them start to turn back, and desperately not wanting to lose their attention, Milo pushed the ring on his finger (which shrank to fit him) and shouted out, “One. Two. One.”

With not so much as a sound, Milo blinked out of existence...


----------



## Ashy (Jun 21, 2005)

Ring of invisibility?    Excellent job as usual, Spider!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 22, 2005)

> Ring of invisibility?



Ah, but you know I believe in magic items with that extra kick! And sure as dammnit Milo isn't on the Material Plane anymore... (interlude on the way to demonstrate just where Milo has got to now).

Thanks again Ashy, though I was sad to realise no-one died in the last update (I'm losing my touch!!!), but there were burnt bodies so i guess that counts. 

Anyhow, Milo, Torious and Thalin have managed to stick together as a fairly cohesive group as so far. But that won't last for long... *rolleyes*

Spider J


----------



## Ashy (Jun 22, 2005)

Heh...heh... inter-party conflicts (so long as they are managable) are the *best* for producing drama!


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Jun 22, 2005)

Good stuff as ever, Spider J. Inter-party tension, wholesale destruction, an evil child-killing pyromaniac, mysterious disappearing images and unexpected consequences from a magic item! I'll certainly forgive the lack of anyone actually dying "on screen" .... but just this one time!!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 22, 2005)

> Heh...heh... inter-party conflicts (so long as they are managable) are the best for producing drama!



Oh yes. The party were constantly arguing in a happy way (players all got on, but their characters rubbed each other the wrong way. Having a party consisting of a straight-laced mage, naive-but-valiant priest and a chaotic halfling was always going to make things interesting. And one of the things I aimed to portray with this story hour was the banter that bounced between the group. 



> I'll certainly forgive the lack of anyone actually dying "on screen" .... but just this one time!!



phew. thanks. I'll aim to up the ante to genocide asap.

Well, I think leaving it hanging on that note of Milo disappearing is slightly poor form, so here is the mini-interlude and conclusion (but again! no-one dies! cursed I tell you! cursed!)

Spider J

p.s. 







> "Inter-party tension, wholesale destruction, an evil child-killing pyromaniac, mysterious disappearing images and unexpected consequences from a magic item!"



 almost sums up my campaign strategy. 

Add in.... [sblock]dragons, lots of death, torture, love, planar excursions, poison, sieges, more maniacs, blood, betrayal, more death, majestic tourneys, political brutality, sword duels to the death, a heavy dose of crazy CR's... and much more besides[/sblock] ....and you're there.

I would write it all in one go, but alas, I have to pace myself. Shame.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 22, 2005)

*Interlude Number Four: A Tale of Fortune*

The sound of angels singing was so sweet that Milo began to cry. Their voices echoed every emotion possible in the beat of a single word. As his eyes adjusted to the bright lights, he wiped away a tear and gazed around. His dirty boots stood on a perfect marble floor that stretched outwards into a haze of white light. All around him were carved stone pillars that vaulted endlessly into the sky, they seemed to move and shimmer with the voices. In the grand hall, creatures of all sorts moved and danced, their faces joyous, their clothes simple. Some turned to watch Milo with glistening gold eyes. Some whispered his name.

Ahead of him, sat in a small, unimposing chair was a female human with gold-flecked skin. Her features were pretty, but not overbearing. She smiled, and a golden light played across the entire chamber. Around her, creatures of many different races played games together, their laughter at fortune or misfortune melding into one sanctimonious sound of revelry and enjoyment. In the skip of a heartbeat, Milo knew he would stay here forever if he could.

Milo stood awestruck as three robed figures approached the lady with three documents. A small halfling girl with pure white eyes laughed lightly then accepted a coin that the lady offered to her. The three figures nod and leave in turn as the girl flipped the coin and said “yes” then “no” then “yes” again. The lady on the chair smiled and turned to Milo. Milo walked forward slowly, the creatures parting as he advanced.

And then Tymora told Milo all he ever need know.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 22, 2005)

*"Hold on. Milo’s disappeared."*

Thalin stared at where Milo had stood.
“Hold on. Milo’s disappeared,” said Thalin with a hint of concern.

After a few minutes of debating whether the halfling was invisible or had died (and a handful of other possibilities), Torious, Thalin and Mikka jumped back as Milo blinked back into reality. Right where he had been standing.

“Milo?” asked the three onlookers.
Milo stood thinking for a moment, “I think so.”
“What happened?”
“Umm… I’m not sure you would believe me,” said Milo, his brow furrowed as he tried to work through what he just saw.
“Sure we will,” assured Mikka.
“Well… I guess… that I… maybe saw… I suppose it was a god,” said Milo, looking down at the bronze ring sat snugly on his finger.

Mikka let a high-pitched laugh escape his lips. Torious remained deadly serious. 
Thalin looks down at his companion with a sympathetic nod, “Well Milo, these sorts of magical disappearing rings have plenty of side effects. No matter what you saw, a ring that makes you invisible is very useful.”

Milo glanced up at Thalin, who nodded in his arcane musings, then resumed walking. Torious followed with a grim look on his face. Mikka watched them go, then hopped over and gazed keenly at Milo's new ring.

“You know, nobody really wants an invisibility ring these days. Maybe you’d do better with something like this…” soothed Mikka as he dug quickly into his robes, but making sure he didn’t take his eyes off of the ring. With a flourish, Mikka pulled out a gleaming metal spider.

“Oh. I’ve already got one of those,” Milo said as he walked past and tried to keep pace with his companions once more.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 22, 2005)

Hurm....I wonder what she said?  

Coolness, Spider!  Boy, do I wish I could pound out stuff at the rate you do!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 23, 2005)

> Coolness, Spider! Boy, do I wish I could pound out stuff at the rate you do!



Well, these posts had already been written. But I do try to keep well ahead of what I'm posting. Rather than write up each chapter, I set aside a certain amount of time way ahead of the posting deadline and just keep writing. At the very least a week or two. It can be edited and chopped up before I post it up (and I usually end up scratching my head over certain segments for days).

I'm going to attempt to hit the ground running with this story hour and keep the posting momentum. I'm confident.

My worries are that the casual readers will be bumped off, because they, say, check ENworld once a week - chances are that two updates will have jumped up in that time (though as you know, I keep 'em bitesized as often as I can... do you guys prefer this or would you rather have meatier posts to read through?).

ANYWAY. I'm blathering on.

I hope everyone else is keeping pace with the posts?!? Please let me know what you think of everything so far. Comments/criticisms/laughter welcome.

Spider J


----------



## Ashy (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, I think that your posts are usually short enough that you can read through several at once, so I think you've hit on the magical formula (and if your reads are any indication, then you've got the magic, m'boy!) - I say: "Keep it up!"


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks again for the support Ashy, you know I appreciate it.   

Okay, so here is a quick stopper before the next installment of A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour. Below are the descriptions/powers of the magic items that Milo picked up in the warden's office. It was quite a haul.

Milo, Thalin and Torious identified these items early on in their travels westward (which begin next update). I didn't want to go through the process of identification-story-telling, save for the dramatic few moments, such as the _Tymora's Ring_ incident. Anyway, there I go again. I need to edit myself some time. Blurgh. Without further ado... here is the good stuff:


*Tymora’s Ring:* _in the possession of Milo_
Activates an instantaneous Plane Shift/Commune once every six months upon utterance of the words “One. Two. One” in any language. Plane Shift locates the user to Tymora’s palace, where direct contact with the Lady of Luck herself is quite possible. All wounds are healed and adverse effects dispelled upon entrance into the palace. As a side effect, it grants Luck of Heroes on the bearer (as the FR feat) – effectively +1 to all saving throws.

*Stirge:* _in the possession of Torious_
Pick -1, which gives the user an extra attack, each round. Stirge strikes with blinding speed but is erratic in its movement, almost acting against the will of the user. Additionally, flies do tend to hang around a little longer than usual. But maybe that is just Torious after all.

*Talos’ Laughter:* _in the possession of Milo_
Milo didn’t really take notice of the polished wooden box that these three crossbow bolts were housed in. On the underside of the case lid is the inscription: "_The Heaven’s Echo Talo’s Laughter As The Storm Draws Near_". When held, or even thought about, the skies above the characters darken, thunder booms low and lightning crackles in mad arcs. Milo has not dared load a bolt yet (let alone fire one), fearing what the consequences might be.

*Silver-armoured mechanical spider (tiny construct):* _in the possession of Milo_
Fitting onto a human’s palm, the spider is inanimate until the miniature burner in the spider’s body is stoked with gems (the better the quality, the better the fuel). When powered, the spider will follow simple vocal commands of “forward” “back” “left” and “right”. Additionally, the spider has a small crystal on its head, which will emit light (as per the spell) when “on” is spoken – “off” will negate the effect.

*Unlabelled Red Potion:* _in possession of Thalin_
In this heavy bottle is a clouded, red liquid that constantly shifts and swirls. It refuses to be identified. From inside, the sounds of snorting and hooves can be heard. Thalin has taken possession of this because he is worried that it could be a dangerous summoning spell. Milo continues to pick pocket it, then pretend that he has found another identical potion.

*Miscellaneous party finds * (more important ones): Roughly 5 cure light wound salves, a cure medium wounds scroll written in dwarven, lots of gems, more gems, a flesh to stone scroll and finally, a few bags of gems.


As you are pretty certain of now, I like my interesting magic items. I refused to give my players any +1 swords... never would I stoop so low! In fact, I had to fly in the face of my own statement and landed the heroes with twenty +1 swords all at the same time (you'll see...  ). Just to push the point home.

Every item has a history, usually a plot hook or two dangling away and something to differentiate it from the crowd. It was some of my most rewarding DM moments when the players went "oh wow, that's cool" at a new pick up - not necessarily a powerful item, just thought out and interesting.

Well, I'm sure you guys have skipped to here. Rant end.

Spider J


----------



## Ashy (Jun 23, 2005)

Spider - these rock, and lookse what I just asked for in my new "thread which shall not be named"...  

Can you say....

Perfect?!


----------



## freedoms_edge (Jun 24, 2005)

Just wait until you see Spirit's Whisper, now that is one COOL magic item. It ain't appeared in the story yet, but i'm sure Spider won't mind puttin it's stats on your thread.

Ain't that right SJ?


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 25, 2005)

> Spider - these rock, and lookse what I just asked for in my new "thread which shall not be named"...



As you wish [said the man in the black mask]. I'll dig out my pages of weirdo magic items that never quite made it into Ice, Luck and Honour - never got round to giving out _The Ghostwise Gloves_ [gloves that have a dual spell of a few _spectral hands_ with _deflect arrows_ feat when activated - just thought it would look cool. But of course, they would interfere with the parties own firepower... he he]. Sigh. 

Though please do use anything you want from this story hour. And sure, I'll post up _Spirit's Whisper_ to your site. [Spider back-hands Freedom's Edge across the room. Why not just tell them that Mikka becomes King of the Universe??!!? dammnit.  ] 

Well. It's time for an update. Should be here soon.

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 25, 2005)

*"Kill the halfmen, burn the mageling and bring the head of the Tyr-son to me"*

Two days passed as the four travellers moved westwards. On the eve of the first day, a light snow began to fall. Only Thalin was pleased, as he was used to such weather. Despite the cold, the companions pushed onwards as they began to pass more and more burnt shells of roadside shrines and buildings. At mid-afternoon of the second day, Torious spotted a thin curl of smoke in the distance of the snow-blanketed land and quickening their pace, the four companions trekked onwards.

After half an hour of hurried jogging, the smoke curl had become a billowing column, and the shouts of men could be heard from within a circle of trees. Dariel swooped above the white landscape and finding wheeling columns of red, told Thalin that there was a village set back from the road being overrun by knights. Thalin relayed this back to Torious, Milo and Mikka. The heroes decided that stealth was the better option, and they began to creep along the tree line to the village entrance. 

Milo skulked forwards as a scout, counting on his small frame to hide him from the knights. Ahead of him, just to the side of the sloshed ice road was a man tied to a stake, his skin cracked and black from what had surely been a pyre built beneath his body. 

A sudden thundering of hooves made Milo flatten himself to the ground and motioning to his companions to hide, the halfling watched as a detachment of red-robed knights trampled past and came to a halt on the road. _Forty at least_, thought Milo. Crawling forwards, the halfling tried to get within earshot of the knights talking. 

Thalin held Torious down, his face pressed into the earth to stop him shouting as he squirmed to charge towards Robar.
“Shut up you fool! There are more than fifty of them, you’d just go and get killed!” hissed Thalin. Torious strained once but stopped as he heard a voice call out.

“…and you will return to Darmshall and find these four that I saw,” said Robar as he took his red helm from a nearby squire, “Kill the halfmen, burn the mageling and bring the head of the Tyr-son to me.”

The companions started at the references to themselves. Robar issued two quick commands and two knights departed back into the village. Ten knights thundered past towards Darmshall and the remainder turned and followed Robar as he headed westwards.

Letting the knights disperse and watching the two knights heading back into the village, Torious sat up and pushed Thalin off. They stared at each other for a moment, then Milo slid out of the surrounding shadows and beckoned for them to follow. Thalin broke away first and jogged after the halfling. Almost losing the slight form of Milo, Torious and Thalin stepped out of the trees and onto the road, where Milo had crept up to the staked man.

Milo looked back and said in a hurried voice, “He’s alive!”
Torious pushed past Thalin and Mikka and strode over to the burnt man. As they moved closer, the companions saw that the man was dressed in burnt cleric robes, his breathing rasped through his scalded throat. Milo and Torious immediately stepped over and helped the man down whilst Mikka and Thalin kept a look out to ensure the two knights weren’t returning.

Laying the man on the floor, Torious empowered his healing but stopped as the man cried out in pain as his burns crackled and burst. 
“Curses! His wounds… they won’t heal,” said Torious as he struggled to understand why his powers wouldn’t work.

Milo crouched over the man and stared intently into his eyes. Wild with pain, the cleric looked up at the companions who had pulled him down and managed to speak in a halting, crackling voice.
“You, you must… not stay… she is there…” the man coughed violently, his face wracked in agony.
“What?" shouted Torious, "Why will your wounds not heal?”
“… no… you cannot trust her… the fire is from the abyss… cannot be healed,” wheezed the man, his body suddenly spasming. He grimaced in pain, then spluttered once before speaking his last words.
“You… you cannot trust her… the woman… that woman in red.”


To be continued in…

*Ice, Luck and Honour*
*Chapter 8: Red is the Colour*

The heroes face a dilemma as they race to decipher the burnt cleric’s words. Attempting to rescue trapped townsfolk from a burning church, the heroes must overcome their differences as the scent of the scorched town alerts deadly predators.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 27, 2005)

A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour
*Chapter 8: Red is the Colour*

*"For Robar!"*

Torious watched the priest die. A draining sadness pierced through the Aasimar as he thought of every being felled by Robar would have endured this very same fate. _How many more lives will be extinguished to appease this fiery god?_ 

Torious gently closed the crusted eyelids, whispering a prayer to ease the murdered soul into the next life. The aasimar then stood and drew _Freedom’s Edge_.
“Thalin. Milo. We are to take those knights in the village alive.” Torious clenched his mailed fist in a sudden burst of rage, “I swear to bring the sword of justice to Robar, even if I must chase him through the Nine Hells and back. He shall not escape my wrath.”

Torious spun on his heel to glare at Mikka with an almost level hatred.
“And you. You shall stay here.”
“As you command, oh illuminated one,” remarked Mikka, sitting himself down and resting his back against the charred stake as Torious stalked purposefully towards the village. Thalin followed. 

Milo threw a look back at Mikka. He checked that the others weren't looking, then struck a ridiculously dramatic pose, imitating the grand movements of Torious. Mikka started to laugh like a baby hyena as Milo turned and scurried after his companions.

- - - - - - - - - -

After quickly discussing the words of the dying cleric, and agreeing that they should be on the lookout for this “woman in red”, the three heroes advanced cautiously through the trees towards the village. The stench of smoke lay heavy as Milo crept forwards, his crossbow levelled. Ahead of the companions, the village came into view. The few small houses were burnt shells, trails of smoke from the ruins drew lazy charcoal smears in the sky.

“Alive,” hissed Torious as he saw the eager halfling sight the two knights, who had dismounted and begun to nonchalantly sift through the smouldering remains of a village house.

Milo detached silently from the tree line and like a shadow, drifted from one wall to the next. He circled out of view of the two knights. Thalin began to summon arcane energies forth, his brow knotted in concentration as he left the last words unspoken.

Torious stepped out from the trees with his crossbow levelled, then called out, “Defilers! Lay down your swords.”

The knights turn promptly as they heard the voice, their half plate glinting in the embers of the burning town. One knight wavered for a moment, his young face uncertain. The other reacted lightning fast. Dropping to a crouch, he dashed forwards, his longsword drawn.
“For Robar!” bellowed the man as he charged.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Jun 28, 2005)

Cool stuff, as ever, Spider J.

To answer a question you asked a bit further up in the thread: I for one have absolutley no objection to shorter (but more frequent) updates. And it helps keep the thread up one page 1 too.   

Looking forward to more ...


----------



## Ashy (Jun 28, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Torious spun on his heel to glare at Mikka with an almost level hatred.
> “And you. You shall stay here.”




What happened here???  Was Mikka's player not at this session?  



			
				Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> The few small houses were burnt shells, trails of smoke from the ruins *drew lazy charcoal smears in the sky.*




WOW...O...WOW.  VERY NICE DESCRIPTION HERE, Spider!    Keep it up!


----------



## freedoms_edge (Jun 28, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> What happened here???  Was Mikka's player not at this session?




Haha! The great Spider in his web of deceit has fooled you Ashy! Mikka is an NPC character, completely under the control of Spider J.

It was often remarked that Mikka was in fact the Faerunian embodyment of Spider himself....


----------



## Ashy (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow!  Very cool!  Great job, Spider!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 29, 2005)

so are you caught up to where you stopped on your original thread?

glad to be back


----------



## Munin (Jun 29, 2005)

SJ,

I just got finished with Chapter Three...great stuff so far. Good character development. Keep it up!

Munin


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi guys,



> Cool stuff, as ever, Spider J.
> 
> To answer a question you asked a bit further up in the thread: I for one have absolutley no objection to shorter (but more frequent) updates. And it helps keep the thread up one page 1 too.




Thanks Halforc and I'm pretty much on your side with the thread length. I've hit a good momentum now, so intend to keep shoveling along at this rate.

Cheers for the description-lookout Ashy, you know I love it. And like freedom's_edge pointed out, Mikka was an NPC - and yeah, it was sort of myself in the gameworld. In a way.   



> so are you caught up to where you stopped on your original thread?




Hey BroccliHead, goo to have you back too. Not quite up to the jump-off-point for the original, but it's getting close, then I would love to know what you guys think of this writing style compared to the more recent stuff.



> I just got finished with Chapter Three...great stuff so far. Good character development. Keep it up!




Thanks Munin, nice to have you on board. Hope you enjoy the Eight Blades of Talagbar (and onwards). And yeah, I'm a fan of character development. Adds a bit of weight to that lucky critical to kill whoever that whatevered his wife etc.

Well, Update should be emerging soon.

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 30, 2005)

*"What in the blazes are you doing?"*

The knight didn’t travel far. A bolt from Torious thudded into his breastplate, making the knight lose footing. A split second later, a second bolt whistled from the shadowed Milo and punched cleanly through the falling knights visor with deadly accuracy.

Thalin watched the knight crash heavily to the floor then released his spell, soothing the remaining knight into unconsciousness. With a creaking thud, the second knight folded to the floor. 

Thalin stormed forwards, his knuckles clenched white around Erifeci, “What in the blazes are you doing?" cursed the mage, "You said alive!”
“Defending myself. One is alive,” retorted Torious as he crouched next to the fallen knight, “Milo shot him in the face. I was simply halting his attack.”
“I couldn’t see properly!” called Milo from across the village square, hoping to pass on the blame again.
“But you can still shoot.” said Thalin with an angered edge to his voice.

Milo shrugged, and then suddenly jolted upright.
“Wait! Someone is shouting. From the town hall!” Milo cried, darting towards the smoking building. Torious dashed across the square without a moment of thought, whilst Thalin stooped next to the sleeping knight, ensuring his spell was security enough to keep the knight inactive.

- - - - - - - - - -​
The second head of the ettin slowly turned to the side, heavy-set eyes gazed into the trees. The first head gaped straight ahead. It's wide mouth dripped a thick line of saliva to the ground, some ten feet below. 
“Uhh,” grunted the ettin’s second head, “Urrrnnng.”

Huge nostrils opened sluggishly, and it's eyes seem to dimly focus somewhere beyond the trees. Thinking for a full minute, the ettin finally began to move. Lumbering over the carcass of a stag unfortunate enough to get caught earlier that morning, the two ugly heads looks down at the huge sleeping form of another ettin. 

The ettin ponderously raised a foot and stepped on the sleeping ettin’s face.
After a few moments, the ettin spasmed to life, “Rragrghhhh,” snarled the second ettin as he shoved the first ettin’s foot off and sat up, “Gruhh.”

The first ettin motioned with one head towards the trees whilst the second head spoke, “Urrrnnng… gurrrrn… aaar.”

A tense moment passed as the second ettin tried to understand the first. 

Then, after the second ettin stood uncertainly, the two giant figures began to push through the trees, grunting between their own heads or between each other.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious burst through the town hall doorway, his eyes quickly shifted across the scene before him. Milo was crouched next to a mound of burnt timbers, his hands scrabbling desperately at the heavy wooden beams. Looking up, Torious saw the roof had entirely collapsed in on itself and the floor was layered with the scattered debris. 

The aasimar closed his eyes and prayed to Tyr for aid, his mouth whispering divine incantations.

“TORIOUS! Stop wishing like a fool and help me! People are trapped under here,” grunted Milo as he heaved a smaller beam from the latticed pile.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 30, 2005)

good to see another post! great ettin dialogue BTW


----------



## Ashy (Jun 30, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Hey BroccliHead, goo to have you back too. Not quite up to the jump-off-point for the original, but it's getting close, then I would love to know what you guys think of this writing style compared to the more recent stuff.




For those of us that DON'T know, where is the original thread???


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 30, 2005)

> good to see another post! great ettin dialogue BTW



Thanks, the ettins were fun to write up - gotta love the long pauses for low intelligence. Things go crazy when the ettins reach the village, but I can't let on anything more. Glad you're enjoying it so far!



> For those of us that DON'T know, where is the original thread???



Well, the original thread is here, but (and this is to everyone unfamiliar with the original) I implore you not to look ahead. I haven't deleted or altered any posts from the original for keeps sake, but the material turning up now has been changed and things added/taken away to make everything flow a little better.

My first attempt at this SH was flawed in its momentum. Posts were irregular and I wasn't happy with some of the chapters (I'm my own worst critic, but isn't everyone). Have a gander at the old stuff if you like, but please do keep pace with these new ones - and plus, it sure ain't long until the new new new stuff hits. 

Anyway, enough of me babbling on.

Spider J


----------



## OaxacanWarrior (Jun 30, 2005)

I am now caught up on this story hour and it is wonderful!  Great story and great writing, Spider!  I can't wait to see what happens when the ettins arrive in the town.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 30, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Well, the original thread is here




Thanks!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey OaxacanWarrior, great to have you as a reader!


> I am now caught up on this story hour and it is wonderful! Great story and great writing, Spider! I can't wait to see what happens when the ettins arrive in the town.



Thanks for the praise, I really appreciate it. Well the ettins do cause a slight ruckus, but as always, the PC's plan doesn't quite fly straight. Poor Milo. He should never have picked up that sword...   


No problem Ashy, enjoy.

Anyway, I'm going to post a small, all new, interlude before the next chapter (so interlude projected saturday day, then update on sunday...), entitled A Story of Wolves, which gives a little hint at a new thorn in the character's side.

Cheerio for now,

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 2, 2005)

*Interlude Number Five: A Story of Wolves*

Arkella Noreth stooped across the body and rolled it over. He was a hulking barbarian, his face a mess of blood and gristle. She sighed and stood up. Around her lay a patchwork of dead, hands and faces jutting from the light snow like grotesque flowers. The burnt out cargo train had long been looted, and anything of meagre worth already lifted from their unmoving owners. A constant Vaasan wind tugged at her mouth veil, and she tucked it back into place as she wondered which bloodied corpse was the one she was after.

A throaty howl bayed, followed by three quick answering calls. Arkella narrowed her eyes. She began to pick a route towards Onyx, who had found something or someone of interest. Onyx was neck deep in the entrails of an ogre. As his master approached, he lurched backwards, soft whirrs hissing from his metal spine.

"Back" snapped Arkella. The wolf obeyed. His eyes followed her movements, one eye was an animal slit and the other a metal ball. Arkella cast a languid glance at the ogre and shook her head. 

"I'm not searching every damn body" mused Arkella, though Onyx seemed to understand and padded heavily to the next limb and began to unearth it's owner.

Another two copies of Onyx skulked up to Arkella and made grunts over towards the wagon train. Their wolf pelts were bolted at various points with metal plating and shared the same spine as their brother. Arkella felt nothing for these creatures, but they were certainly useful servants. _What a truly awful betrothal present_, thought Arkella, _I hope you're being skinned by a Dretch right now. Just like I planned, you miserable bastard_.

The fourth and final Onyx was no doubt eating his fill of goblin. Arkella called out in her mind and as expected, the fourth Onyx thudded towards her call with a mouth full of green skin. The wolf scampered to a standstill. She commanded the Shield Guardian to stay back. As one, Onyx loped away.

In the shadow of the blasted cargo train was the pinned body of the Ratmage, his lower half long abandoned to the scavengers. The snow had been scraped back to reveal a carpet of frozen rats. One of the Ratmage's arms had been pulled free like a bloody torch. The smell was overpowering and Arkella thanked the thin gauze that covered her jaw for filtering the stench. The staff certainly wasn't nearby, she knew that, but the torso before her was her best lead yet.

"Well," Arkella said, "it's about time you gave me some answers."

Onyx watched from afar, their eyes dim with command as their master filled the air with old and putrid power. Arkella grinned as the Ratmage stirred. His eyes would have snapped open, but his sockets were empty shells of crow feed. Arkella gave him a moment to recollect, then began her questioning.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 3, 2005)

Just when you think it can't get any better...

...wow....

...stunningly good, Spider...


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 3, 2005)

> Just when you think it can't get any better...



Thanks Ashy. Arkella is a brutal little creation and she deserved a minor introduction at this point, so there it is. Plus, I wanted to flex a miniature piece of all-new writing (what did you think - compared to older?). 

I've decided to push up the number of Interludes through this SH, because... well, I enjoy writing them (different perspective etc) and it gives you guys a bit of insight into the behind the screens approach. One thing to remember though is that the majority of the interludes did involve the players, or were read out to them, such as the Robar interlude.

ANYWAY. I've really got to edit just my general typing. I just go on and on and on and update!

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 3, 2005)

*"Men who can and will fight, then do so"*

- - - - - - - - - -​
Thalin snapped his head up as a flurry of small birds swirled overhead. Their furious forms blurred away from the tree line in a cacophony of squawks. 

Rising from his crouch next to the sleeping knight, Thalin slowly guided his hand to the hilt of _Shard_ as he scanned the dense foliage.

- - - - - - - - - -​
“By all the gods, demons and devils,” exclaimed a portly priest as he was helped to his feet, his eyes full of incomprehension as he surveyed the burnt ruins of the hall. Torious gripped the hand of another villager from the darkness of the basement and hauled them into the afternoon light. 

A young woman passed a crying baby into Torious' waiting hands. As she pushed the infant to safety, Torious saw a dirty red cloak was slung around her shoulders. Before Torious could react, she had ducked back into the darkness. A moment later, the woman’s head returned into the pool of light.

“There are only two more left now. A grandson and grandma,” said the woman with the red cloak as she squinted up at Torious from the shadows of the basement. Torious gazed back, his words suddenly lost in the woman’s steely brown stare. She let the stare linger a moment too long before dropping back down.

A rasping voice drifted up from the darkness, “I’m not his grandma. Simply a guardian…”
“Whatever you say, but you still need to get out of this pot boiler,” said the disembodied voice of the woman in return.

A young man of about seventeen appeared in the spotlight of sun, his black hair wild and unkempt. He looked up as Torious offered a hand to help him, but instead he jumped and gripped the basement edge, hauling himself into the light without a word. 

Milo chatted excitedly to one of the halfling villagers, happy to have found a fellow half-man in a situation such as this. Keeping half an eye on the basement exit, Milo suddenly trailed off his sentence as a young man with black, unkempt hair pulled himself out of the basement.

Milo blinked once, then looked again. _I've seen him somewhere before… but where?_

- - - - - - - - - -​
Thalin pounded up the steps to the town hall, skidding to a halt in the doorway entrance. A loud, guttural roar echoed past Thalin and everyone in the hall turned in surprise to look at the silhouetted ice mage. 

“Ettins! In the village!” shouted Thalin before ducking back out of the door in a flurry of robes.

The villagers began to panic, their momentary sanctuary from the marauding knights shattered by this new threat. The women and children rushed towards the back of the town hall with a symphony of frightened screams, picking their way across the scattered debris in the hope of finding a hiding place. 

The woman in red snapped her head back into the darkness as she heard the mages warning, “Curses. The old woman can wait. Here, help me up”.

She extended a gauntleted hand to Torious, who faltered for a moment then helped her into the light. Her face was coated with a sheen of sweat from the heat of the basement and her hair was plastered against her forehead. Despite this, a few slivers of beauty shone through from beneath her overworked exterior.

“Wait… there are ettins… you might get hurt,” uttered Torious, doubting his own words as he looked at the tarnished half-plate and the longsword slung at her side.

Pushing herself to her feet, she threw a playful glance back at Torious, “Don’t worry about me. You can stay here and help out the old woman if you’re scared.” 

With that, the woman in red dashed out of the hall. Torious stood unmoving for a moment, his thoughts reeling as he tried to sift through his own judgements and the dead priest’s warnings about the woman in red. The distinct hiss of Thalin’s icy bolts followed by a thundering roar of pain from outside brought Torious to his senses. He unsheathed _Freedom’s Edge_.

“Men who can and will fight, then do so,” shouted Torious over the chaos of noise around him, “women and children take shelter at the rear of the hall.”

Surveying the beginnings of the skirmish at the base of the steps, Torious watched as five men rushed out of the hall to join the fray. Stepping into the light, Torious glanced back to check for any remaining volunteers. Instead, his eyes met the sight of the wild-haired man carefully helping an aging woman from the basement. Her wiry body was draped with sleek red robes. A heavy hood shadowed her face from the afternoon light…


To be continued in…

*Ice, Luck and Honour*
Chapter 9: Eye of the Blizzard

The heroes valiantly defend against the maraudering ettins, but as the combat rages, a bizarre twist of fate snares the attention of a deity. As tempers flare and suspicions clash over the true identities of the mysterious women in red, the heroes attempt to guide the homeless villagers through a deadly mountain pass.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey guys,

I'm putting up a "Behind the DM's screen" section over in the Rogue's Gallery. Here is the link. Please continue to post up any questions you have here, unless they are full on metagame. Oh, and please vote in the poll! And the poll is multiple choice...

Cheers.

Spider J


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Jul 4, 2005)

Good stuff, as ever, SJ. Keep it coming.

And I like the extra "interludes" giving us a look as what's going on "off-screen". As well as heightening the tension for the reader with a bit of foreshadowing, it lets us see (at least some of) the logic by which the plot unfolds as it happens, rather than relying solely on retrospective explanation. Which, in my view at least, is a good thing.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 4, 2005)

> And I like the extra "interludes" giving us a look as what's going on "off-screen". As well as heightening the tension for the reader with a bit of foreshadowing, it lets us see (at least some of) the logic by which the plot unfolds as it happens, rather than relying solely on retrospective explanation. Which, in my view at least, is a good thing.




Absolutely. The plot stretches far and wide at some points and like you say, interludes are a handy little exposition machine. Not only that, they do heighten tension. You know that our illustrious heroes have Arkella tracking them down etc. There will be more interludes coming up. And thanks for the praise. It gives me that extra boost to write quicker and better.  

Well, enough of me. Hope the rest of you guys liked the last post - things start to heat up for the characters at this stage (lots of bad guys starting to notice what's going on), and it's only a matter of time before the kobold hits the fan.  

Anyway.

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 6, 2005)

*Ice, Luck and Honour*
*Chapter 9: Eye of the Blizzard*

*“Stay down, filthy beast!”*

Milo feinted left then tumbled sideways, rolling tightly through the ettin’s legs. The ettin tried to follow, but collapsed to the ground with a grunt of surprise as it chased the elusive halfling through it’s own legs. Milo pounced forwards and stabbed the fallen ettin in the side. 

“Stay down, filthy beast!” cried Milo enthusiastically as _Vampire_ bit deep, his veins suddenly flaring in ecstasy with the half-giant blood. The villagers around the ettin took heed from the daring halfling and swarmed onto the downed creature, their weapons hacking with fury into the roaring giant.

The woman in red dashed forwards, her body slung low to the ground as she rushed at the second ettin. Thalin back-pedalled away from the powerful swings of the enraged giant, the two monstrous heads snarling in unison as the mage ducked under another swipe. 

The ettin stepped forwards with a thud, emitting a guttural growl from one head and a snorting laugh from the other. The ettin loomed over the mage, it's club ready to bring down a final crushing blow. Suddenly bellowing with pain, the ettin dropped to its knees as the woman in red rushed past, her sword tracing across the hamstrings of the giant. 

- - - - - - - - - -​
Turning away from the frail red robed woman and the questions that her presence had created, Torious bounded down the steps of the church as the cries of battle echoed from outside. 

“Please Merrick, you must not go out there,” breathed the old woman, her words almost a whisper, “you must be kept safe”

Straightening herself up and reaching up with hands mottled by age, the woman in red drew the hood away from her face. Her eyes were hollow and her skin loose, as if her skull had shrunk and left the rest behind. Grey hair, what little of it remained, was pulled tightly back from her head. She smiled at Merrick. Her eyes softened as she saw the illusion of immortality that all humans of that age possess.

“I can go where I want Errilinth, you said that yourself,” Merrick said with a hint of rebellion in his voice, “so I’m going”.

Conceding defeat, Errilinth watched as Merrick turned and jogged to the town hall doorway. His silhouetted form paused for a moment to look back at the woman who had guided him thus far, then stepped out into the afternoon light.

- - - - - - - - - -​
A shower of frozen shards thrashed into the crippled ettin from Thalin's outstretched hands. The giant's skin cracked and snapped away as frost crawled across it's chest. Undeterred, the ettin lurched forwards and smashed Thalin to the side with a heavy swing. 

The powerful blow lifted the mage off of his feet and sent Thalin crashing through a half collapsed wall and into the remains of a smouldering house. The ettin roared with a mix of triumph and pain as the roof gave way and collapsed onto the crumpled mage.


----------



## OaxacanWarrior (Jul 6, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> The powerful blow lifted the mage off of his feet and sent Thalin crashing through a half collapsed wall and into the remains of a smouldering house. The ettin roared with a mix of triumph and pain as the roof gave way and collapsed onto the crumpled mage.





Does Thalin survive?  Oh the suspense!!

I love the updates and interludes, Spider.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey Oaxacan,


> Does Thalin survive? Oh the suspense!!
> I love the updates and interludes, Spider. Keep 'em coming!



Thanks for the support! Well, Thalin was pretty damn close at this point - I remember the Ettin's damage roll made everyone wince, and Thalin's player realised he was in trouble. But he did well. Problem is, a mage down is the least of the heroe's problems right now...

Update incoming.

Spider J

P.S could anyone mildly interested in voting for a favourite character in this thread please head *here* - the poll looks pretty threadbare at the moment (I can't believe Torious is winning. What a scam), so please cast your vote...


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 10, 2005)

*"You shouldn't ask a lady that"*

Errilinth stood motionless, watching with trepidation as the child that she had been charged to defend all those years ago left her side of his own free will. Clasping the pendant around her neck with a gnarled hand, Errilinth gazed past the scattered beams and the burnt timbers to the gallery of frightened faces huddling against the far wall. All their eyes were now on the woman in red standing alone in the centre of the town hall. She watched them for a moment. Their fearful eyes, their burnt clothes, their shrivelled hope.

Turning away from the cowering townsfolk, Errilinth followed Merrick into the light, lifting her hand to protect herself from the glaring sun. Squinting out across the skirmish below, the townsfolk had circled a dead ettin. Their frenzied attacks dared not slow to see if the beast was truly dead. Their leader was a halfling who slid his blood-slick shortsword into the fallen giant again and again. Merrick jogged towards the fray.

_She will know soon._ 

Errilinth stood calmly at the top of the steps. She had let Merrick act as he wanted, only guiding him as a dam can redirect water. What was about to happen was inevitable, she had known that right from the beginning. But it didn't make it any easier, and her chest stung with loss already.

- - - - - - - - - -

Torious staggered his attack again, driving _Freedom’s Edge_ hard into the belly of the creature. Dropping away a step, he found himself back to back with the woman in the red armour. The ettin began to move defensively. One of the heads lolled useless and dead on its chest. 

“Who are you?” grunted Torious as his shield guided a flailing blow from the ettin into the ground.

“You shouldn’t ask a lady that,” came the clipped reply as she sidestepped to her right, purposefully knocking against Torious, “who are you?”

Torious gritted his teeth as the ettin bellowed again and lumbered forwards, “I’m Torious Mangrane. I am a descendant of Tyr the even-han…”

“Great,” interrupted the woman in red as she suddenly spun to face the Aasimar and pulled herself dangerously close to Torious, “I’m Vaerana Hawklyn. Pleased to meet you.” 

Vaerana grinned wickedly at Torious then thrust away from him with a powerful kick, sending the bewildered Torious skidding onto his back with a crash. A second later the ettin’s huge club thundered into the ground where the two warriors once were. Vaerana landed in a crouch, then immediately darted forwards to attack the stooped giant. But she was stopped short as the ettin collapsed in on itself in a cascade of crystallised ice.

Thalin stood haggard on the mound of smouldering rubble around him; his hand outstretched towards the frosted ettin. His eyes glared at the sundered corpse of the giant with a blaze of vengeance, “Bastard”. His energy spent, Thalin wavered once then toppled sideways with a gasp of pain.

Closer to the town hall, the workers of the village stood in a silent circle around the felled giant, weapons held awkwardly as they watched the cold fury of the halfling.

Milo thrust the blade downwards again, his small hands painted red with the ettin’s blood. His eyes focused, breathing steady and hands tight around the hilt of _Vampire_, Milo continued to strike methodically into the dead giants back. 

Hushed words were exchanged between the villagers, and Merrick pushed through the crowd, his hand outstretched to the halfling as if to hold him back,
“Halfling, halt. The beast is dead and gone”.

Merrick approached cautiously. Everything was silent save for the soft crunch of his boots in the snow and the rhythmic _schlick schlick_ of the halfling’s sword. Milo abruptly halted his attack mid strike and twisted towards the young man. A viscous line of blood trailed from _Vampire_ and swung like a pendulum between them. Merrick halted and looked into the blood-spattered eyes of the halfling. Milo's pupils were alien pin pricks, swallowed amid a network of pulsing red veins. 

Milo's face was expressionless as _Vampire_ flickered forwards in a liquid arc, the blade sliding neatly into Merrick’s mouth and out the back of his neck. Blood fountained over the assembled crowd. At the top of the town hall steps, Errilinth screamed.


----------



## Funeris (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice cliffhanger SJ!  I love it.  I just wanted to drop back in and remind you that I'm still here and giving praise where praise is due.

...<glances at calendar...silently counts on fingers>

Three days since an update?!  Isn't that the longest gap yet in your writing!  I'm shocked!!  Just kidding.  Don't let yourself fall into my haphazard update cycle...no good will come of it.

Well, here's to waiting for more Icy, lucky goodness.  Keep up the excellent work, SJ.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 15, 2005)

Funeris said:
			
		

> Nice cliffhanger SJ!  I love it.  I just wanted to drop back in and remind you that I'm still here and giving praise where praise is due.
> 
> ...<glances at calendar...silently counts on fingers>
> 
> ...



Cheers buddy. Damn, now it's five days since an update. Ah well, slow and steady wins the race I suppose.  

Well, here is the next update and an important little interlude. Enjoy.  

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 15, 2005)

*"There will be more knights"*

Torious crouched next to the unconscious Thalin. The Aasimar had pulled his companion from the collapsed house. Torious's hands traced over the soft, bruise-tinged ridges of what he knew to be a broken arm. Vaerana Hawklyn stalked in a steady circle around the two companions, her arms folded under her red cloak. Her sharp eyes monitored every movement of this man called Torious.

"Will he live?" asked Vaerana
"Yes he will," answered Torious, "Tyr looks kindly upon my companion"
"Apparently so. Will he be able to walk?"
"Of course," Torious said, turning to look at Vaerana, "why do you ask?"
"Because we need to move. Immediately. There will be more knights."

- - - - - - - - - -​
Merrick’s face was a mask of surprise as he slid away from the sword tip. He quivered for a moment then folded backwards and crumpled to the frosted ground with a thud. Milo convulsed violently, dropping _Vampire_ as he moved. 

The glistening sword clattered to the ground. The blade lay bulbous and distorted. Wicked fangs bristled from the hand guard. Thick veins of metal receded slowly as the weapon regained its former shape. Milo's hand swam red. A matrix of ragged punctures had pierced deep into his thumb and forefinger. Like a clap of thunder, comprehension of his actions hammered straight into Milo's mind and he suddenly saw what lay about him. 

- - - - - - - - - -​
Before Torious could say anything more, a cry of fear reached their ears from across the village. Vaerana looked to Torious, but he had sprung to his feet and was already ten paces away.   

Vaerana went to follow Torious, but halted as a wheeze of pain snared her attention. The sound wasn’t from Thalin, who was still unconscious, but from a red-armoured knight who had sat up in the centre of the village. He cradled his head and seemed to be in a daze. Vaerana paced quickly towards the vulnerable fighter. With his back turned and his head still reeling; the knight of Ser Robar heard too late the advancing footsteps and scrape of a longsword leaving its scabbard.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Milo watched as Torious broke through the circle and shouted to him, though his ears would not hear. The villagers shouted too, their faces wracked in fury and fear, but their voices seemed distant and soft. Torious turned on the circle then, his face suddenly ablaze with scar-light. The villagers began to turn and run. 

Yet Milo ignored this, as his eyes were drawn to the steps of the town hall, and the woman in red that stood shaking and alone. It was then, that amidst the silence around him, a glorious pillar of light sprung forth from the dead boy at his feet and vaulted upwards. Milo felt a warm breeze on his face and his deafened ears echoed with glorious, beautiful song. The men around him were cast to the ground, their hands covering their eyes. 

The light erupted upwards, spreading into a terrifying brilliance. Milo was lifted from his feet and carried away from the light. An intense calm settled in the halfling. Trees and bodies blasted by slowly, as if travelling in amber.

As Milo floated away from the blast, a snow-bent tree clawed past. Thick mottled branches grasped at him. Suddenly everything quickened and Milo was jarred violently out of the sky. An invasion of white heat spilled across his side. High above him, the pillar grew dim and the blazing light became pale. As Milo spiralled downwards, the energy dissipated entirely. 

A searing scream of pain surrounded him, and Milo knew it was his own. His vision snapped into blackness moments before the ground rushed up to meet him.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 15, 2005)

*Interlude Number Six: A Tale of Visions*

The table was set for a grand feast. The wandering minstrels, clothed in such an array of splendid colours and fashions, vied for the attention of the many, many guests. The music of the hall seemed to provide a rhythm to the conversation and laughter that echoed between the walls of the tower. Milo was pleased. 

He was certainly hungry, and the food that was laid before him was beyond even his culinary imaginations. Basted bulette meat stuffed with cornsour, roasted kingswood potatoes, a platter of sautéed rothe sirloin that seemed too far down the table for Milo’s liking, frosted Amn salad, Underdark fungus crackers with firebug spread. It went on and on. 

His company was of a great many races, their differences seemingly cast aside for this joyous occasion, though Milo could truly not guess at the reason for such a lavish party. Directly across from him was an aged dwarf who seemed intent on hoarding all the stonebread he could see, despite the food replenishing itself when he wasn’t looking. On either side of Milo sat two men who seemed to be friends, each wearing a chainmail shirt covered in a thick brown doublet with a family signet emblazoned on the front (a castle tower entwined with the stem of a rose). Milo had resolved himself many times to ask if the men wished to sit next to each other, but no sooner had he chosen his moment to ask than another platter would appear with food too tempting to forget. 

And so this revelry continued. The guests dined and laughed as if it would never end. Above them all, the stars blazed in a scattering of brilliant white points, for the ceiling of the hall had been removed, presumably for the guests’ enjoyment. And as such, the sky and stars were a great talking point of the feast. Milo was eager for conversation to spill his way, and so chose what he assumed to be a common interest of the feast, the green star that moved gently between the constellations. As soon as he began to ask questions of this to the men beside him, he was ignored completely. His chosen topic seemed to be void at this particular party, so Milo decided to ignore the company and concentrate upon the food.

The feast pressed on, and the courses changed again and again. More meat was laid in front of Milo and he found himself eating more than he had ever before, as if the food would not fill him at all. His thoughts dwelt upon this subject for a while before he became aware of a man watching him. He sat across the table and a few seats to the left, his plate was clear and the persons about him simply talked through him, as if they could not see him.

His face was angular and stretched, the skin pulled tight across his rigid bones. Beneath his faintly hooked nose, his lips were thin and pale, almost non-existent. However, his eyes were sharp and black in grey, hollow sockets. His hands were placed on the table, his fingers formed a lattice in front of him as he stared back at Milo. His dark robes faded into the surrounding guests like spider webs and shadow.

“Milo…” whispered the man. His eyes swivelled upwards as he spoke.

Milo tried to answer, but his mouth was dry and dead. He could feel his tongue scatter to dust as he moved, his throat stripped bare of muscle and flesh.

“Milo…” said the man again, his hands slowly drifting apart. 

His face was tilted upwards, his eyes blazing with a lust for something above. His hands found the table and the man poured slowly onto the tabletop, his robes spilling across the food like poisoned water. Milo tried to react, but his hands were withered and old, like his dear grandmother. The guests around him seemed oblivious to the man now standing on the table, his robe trailing into their laps and meals as his grey and cracked arms raised towards the sky.

Milo saw then, the green star had rushed onwards. It was no star, but a mighty comet, hurtling towards them with great gouts of emerald flame leaping from it. The once faint green light now bathed the entire hall in a sickly glow. The man stood now, his arms outstretched to the onrushing fireball as if it were a child coming to its father. His face was no longer withered and dead, but joyous and wicked, his eyes black opals of desire and greed, and his mouth a jagged slit of vicious laughter. And still, Milo could not move, for his insides were nothing. The light blazed forwards, the guests still laughing and smiling, for they could not see the danger that was bearing upon them.

“Milo…” the man said again, his hideous face curling into a mocking smile.

“Milo!” this time more deep and urgent as the green light drowned the hall.

“Milo!” his face cracked and the guests peeled away, their joyous faces still unconcerned as the light burned and charred them.

_“MILO!”_


----------



## Funeris (Jul 15, 2005)

You never fail to amaze....and leave us wanting more!
Great update(s).


----------



## Palskane (Jul 15, 2005)

Excellent Story Hour! 

It has taken me a few days to read everything, but I have relished every minute of it. Keep up the good work, SJ! This story is very well-written abd simply rife with ideas.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 16, 2005)

Funeris said:
			
		

> You never fail to amaze....and leave us wanting more!
> Great update(s).



Cheers Funeris. Thanks for the praise... I'm having to mentally checkpoint myself so that I don't post up too much. 



			
				Palskane said:
			
		

> Excellent Story Hour!
> 
> It has taken me a few days to read everything, but I have relished every minute of it. Keep up the good work, SJ! This story is very well-written abd simply rife with ideas.



Hi Palskane! Welcome aboard. Thanks for dropping in... and you've hit the nail on the head with the ideas thing. I spent a couple of years before the campaign started just jotting down odd bits here and there. This chronicle is _the_ campaign that I DMed, where everything came together really well. It's great to see that you have enjoyed it thus far. I can't wait to see what you guys make of the events/situations/horrifically-modified-monsters that are starting to roll the heroes way.

Anyway. Next update should be tomorrow. If not, then monday.

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 17, 2005)

*"Where are we?"*

"Milo!"...

"Milo!...

_"MILO!"_

- - - - - - - - - -​
Vaerana raised her hand, her open palm hovered in the air as she motioned to Thalin. The mage stood tall in the cold mountain winds, then nodded and shouted the halfling’s name again. The harsh wind carried most of the shout away, but Milo’s eyes suddenly snapped open none the less. Vaerana did not see this and brought her hand downwards in a high arc, but Milo used this to thrust her sideways, pinning her in the foot deep snow, his boot-dagger at her throat.

“D-Don’t hit me a-again,” Milo chattered, his shuddering blue lips undermining what threat he might have meant.

Vaerana laughed carelessly, though she quickly remembered the scenes they had left behind in the village some three days ago. She shrugged the halfling off and stood up, brushing the snow away from her cloak, which was still the ragged red material that Milo remembered. Thalin hurried forwards to pick his companion up, though Milo pushed his hand away and struggled to his feet on his own accord. Mikka stood just behind Thalin and craned for a better view, though knew better than to say anything right now.

“Where are we?” Milo winced, as a sharp wind slated past. All about was the white blanket of thick snow, and the beleaguered faces of the village folk. He remembered little, only flashing images of the ettin’s attack, and an old woman in red seeming so sad. But everything was hazy, as if blinded by something.

“We’re on our way to Ilinvur. We have to travel through the Galena pass first though, we should reach there by night fall, if things go our way,” answered Thalin, his face creased with concern.

“Y-You just had some sort of seizure, that’s w-why we’re here, in the snow,” said Vaerana, her lips quivering from the cold as she spoke. The surrounding villagers, who numbered only twenty one, nodded in agreement as Vaerana continued, “we’ve been carrying you for three days, ever since we found you outside the village.”

Milo slowly stood up; his hair was matted with snow. The circle of townsfolk stepped backwards involuntarily, as if scared of him. They looked at him with equal measures of fear and hatred, though the halfling did not know that yet.

“Why do they step away from…” Milo asked, but his voice failed as his head rushed with pain and he crumpled to his knees. Thalin, Vaerana and Mikka dashed forwards to support the halfing, their strong grips carrying him back towards the sheltered cave.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious pressed the tips of his fingers into his forehead as he tried to concentrate, though nothing would help.

“He was my ward. Like my child. He needed to be protected from someone. You don’t have to understand it, just…” explained Errilinth calmly, her hard features softened by the firelight in the cave.

The few villagers who had not chased after the writhing halfling watched in silence as the priest stalked across the cave again, a pandemonium of shadows on the far wall mimicking the Aasimar’s dramatic movements. Torious halted suddenly, and the village children gasped in suspense.

“Old woman…” began Torious.
“Errilinth,” she corrected, her heavy red robes drawn close about her. A village maid giggled into her hand.
“Errilinth,” stated Torious, a sideways glare hushing the maid into silence before he continued, “you say that you and the child…”
“Merrick.”
“Yes, Merrick. You say that you and he travelled from Cormyr, which was where you met. Correct?”
Errilinth mused this over for a moment, “Yes.”
“So you are originally from Cormyr. Correct?”
“Yes.”
“But you have a Dalelands accent," Torious paused, timing his delivery, "if I am not mistaken.”

Torious turned away from the fire and the woman, his hands held triumphantly behind his back as he waited for her answer.

Errilinth paused for a moment, her sharp eyes watching the villagers with interest, their innocent faces hooked on every word of the debate. She winked at a clutch of small children who giggled and whispered between each other as Errilinth withdrew her pale hands from her red robe and began to curl a small arcane rune in the air.

“Have you no answer, woman?” Torious pressed.
“Not quite yet…” Errilinth answered with a sly grin as she completed the hand movements. She then pointed at the shadow of Torious against the cave wall. The children followed her long, gnarled finger, and then began to squeal with laughter as the shadow of a rabbit shyly poked its flat head out from Torious’ own shadow. 

Torious, too wrapped up in the questions he would ask next, ignored the child’s laughter and didn't notice as a small flurry of woodland animals began to depart from his shadow and assume poses along the cave wall. The remainder of the villagers began to laugh along with the children, their situation suddenly forgotten in the midst of Errilinth’s playful shadow puppetry.

But the laughter died abruptly as Vaerana, Mikka and Thalin crashed into the cave entrance holding Milo, followed by a flow of villagers who quickly darted towards the shadowed, gloomy rear of the cave.

“Put the damned fire out!” hissed Mikka, his small feet stamping at the fringe of the roaring fire. Thalin spun around and the flames died with a wave of his hand, the light trickling out of the cave and into the steady white silence outside. Torious and Errilinth turned in concern to their companions, their debate cast aside as they both saw the obvious fear on the villagers faces that now crept through the cave as word of mouth spread about. Frightened whispers filled the dark.

A young child clutched desperately about Mikka’s leg as a shower of dirt rained from the cave ceiling, accompanied by a dull thoom _thoom thoom_ that began to reach the tiefling's ears. The child buried his face into his doublet with fear. Mikka shushed him and held him close, his fingers ran through the child’s hair repeatedly, though more to calm his own nerves than to comfort the child.

“What is it?” asked Torious, his eyes searching the faces of the shivering villagers for an answer as another shower of dirt settled to the floor. The deep, heavy _thoom thoom_ grew louder, many of the children began to cry, but were quickly held by their parents or friends, rough hands clamped over their mouths.

Thalin pressed himself against the shadowy cave wall and clutched onto _Erifeci_ hard, his knuckles shining white as the whole cave began to shake. 

He looked across at Torious with a face worn haggard with fear and exhaustion, “Frost giants”.


----------



## freedoms_edge (Jul 17, 2005)

Next line of Dialogue :-

Torious spun, his face showing all too clearly the dread he felt inside

"Ah crap......."


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh my gosh, It's going to be 4 days since an update?! 

Hopefully that means the next update will have extra squishiness, the kind that comes from getting a beat down at the hands of a frost giant.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 21, 2005)

SJ,

Getting better and better my friend.    Simply awesome!!!

Sorry I've not been around lately - EN World has been blocked from work and its been nuts...


----------



## genshou (Jul 21, 2005)

Excellent read so far.  I've hardly gotten started, but I already like it.

Seems I'm not the only one who chose to ignore WotC's advice and start a campaign in early winter!   I'm interested in seeing where that leads your story; as for why I made the choice to begin my campaign on the 19th of Deepwinter, 1372 DR... you will see.  Oh, yes... 

Bulette meat?  I was hoping I would see at least four bulette warbands in here after all the ruckus that you raised in my SH about the matter.   But, it sounds tasty!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello hello. 

Hairy Minotaur, you are quite right. 4 days without an update is a filthy work ethic. Let me remedy this right now (well, in about 10 minutes, when I final-draft-check-thingy the update).


> Hopefully that means the next update will have extra squishiness, the kind that comes from getting a beat down at the hands of a frost giant.



Well, yes, it should have, and almost nearly did. Torious's player immediately shouted "I charge the giants so the villagers can flee", which left the rest of us (myself included... I hadn't forseen such a "bold" approach was even on the cards. Ah well, the other players managed to turn Torious to their point of view. But Torious kept that deathwish all the way to the end of the Chronicle. Fool of a Took.



> "Ah crap......."



Understatement.



> Getting better and better my friend.  Simply awesome!!!



Hey Ashy. Good to have you back around - sorry to here about ENworld blockage. That sucks. Good to hear you're still enjoying (and remember to pick me up on any dumbass description).



> Excellent read so far. I've hardly gotten started, but I already like it.
> 
> Seems I'm not the only one who chose to ignore WotC's advice and start a campaign in early winter!  I'm interested in seeing where that leads your story; as for why I made the choice to begin my campaign on the 19th of Deepwinter, 1372 DR... you will see. Oh, yes...
> 
> Bulette meat? I was hoping I would see at least four bulette warbands in here after all the ruckus that you raised in my SH about the matter.  But, it sounds tasty!



Thankyou genshou. I'm a big fan of your story hour too (go read it guys - well worth your time) - let me know how you think all of this pans out when you catch up!

Yeah, break the rules every chance you get. Winter was necessary because it had to mirror Robar's fiery plans coming to fruition with the coming of spring/summer, played on the background of Thalin and last but certainly not least I could describe blood splatters in the snow to my hearts content.  

Oh, and the history is changed slightly (I'm not strict on sticking to published timelines - so don't be suprised if something odd suddenly leaps out).

Well, there is a Bulette a touch later on - great combat actually - lots of Attacks of Opportunity and hit and submerge tactics going on. Lovely. But you'll have to hang on to your helm for now. I really don't know why I bang on about Bulettes in your thread - it just developed in that direction, and who am I to resist inspiration?  

Anyway. Look at me rant on. 

Here's the update...

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 21, 2005)

*“I’m sorry my friends, I have led you astray”*

The thunder of the frost giants filled the cave. Deep, wide rivers of sound rushed past the cowered figures that crouched cold and silent in the shadows. A stretching whine from the domed ceiling heralded the birth of a thick crack that struck like lightning across the ragged stone. 

Commands were called and prayers intoned, but the sound melted each voice into the terrifying cacophany.

A child-sized slab of rock thudded heavily onto the smoking remains of the fire, sending a curtain of dust pouring to the floor below. The young villagers screamed then, their guardians unable to keep the fear from escaping, though the roar from above drowned the wails out.

Thalin stood shakily in front of the villagers, his whole body vibrating as he shouted and motioned to the back of the cave. Mikka grasped the arm of the child holding onto his leg and ran towards the cave rear, his other arm waving for the other children to follow. They did so in a flurry of shrieks and whimpers, dragging anyone near them with them as dust continued to fall. 

Dariel swooped to the back of the cave, his frightened calls joining with the cries of the children. Isplit was crouched next to the owl, gauging whether there was time enough for just one last biscuit.

Torious watched as the townsfolk were herded to the rear of the cave and away from the widening cracks. With a sickening realisation, Torious knew if the ceiling was to collapse, then they would all be trapped. As the villagers moved, a large slab broke loose with a grating screech. Reacting almost immediately, the aasimar dove forwards and smashed into the falling slab with his shield. Torious heaved under the weight of the slab and crunched to the floor, pushing the heavy rock just enough to avoid the cowering villager beneath it. 

Torious rocked backwards in pain. A scythe of agony burrowed up through his shield hand and the aasimar involuntarily flared his scars in a burst of blinding light.

Thalin turned away from the villagers as the scar-light faded, his face drawn and haggard with defeat as another shower of dusted ice billowed over him, “I’m sorry my friends, I have led you astray”

Vaerana pushed the last of the townsfolk into the recesses of the cave, where Errilinth stroked the children’s heads and spoke soothing words to them, which seemed to calm them almost immediately. 

Vaerana pointed an accusing finger at Thalin as another rumble of footsteps shook overhead, “Don’t you dare! This is not over yet.”

Torious stood slowly up to his full height, his left arm knitting back into place with a ripple of muscle and a wet crunch. Snarling through the pain as his fingers began to flex again, he looked over the assembled men, women, halflings and thieves before him. 

“We do not die here Thalin. None of us do. Tyr’s justice does not fell the worthy”
Thalin whirled in a rage at the aasimar, “Listen to yourself you idiot child! WHERE IS YOUR DAMNED GOD NOW?!”

As Thalin’s words died away another jagged crack raced across the dome of the cave. The villager’s screams echoed off the walls as the weight of the ice above them began to give way with an ominous grinding. Thalin, Torious and Vaerana all turned in confusion as the voices of Milo and Mikka, now stood directly under the creaking ice, were mirroring each others arcane gestures with intense concentration, their fingers slicing through the air and words chanted in unison. Thalin’s brow furrowed as he raced to decipher the incantations.

With a shout of the exertion, Milo and Mikka ended the summoning with an opportune high-five. Arcane power pulsed through the cave as small chunks of ice slowed in mid air and slotted neatly back into the ceiling of the cave. The sorcerous duo’s face exploded in triumph as they guided their invisible helpers over the ceiling, but they both knew it would not last long.

With a final thrash of thunder, the footsteps above them began to recede. But the damage had branched too wide and the spells were already spread too thin. 

The cracks on the ceiling spidered out suddenly and a heart-stopping shudder lowered the ceiling an arms length.

"Fly you fools!” cried Milo.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 23, 2005)

*"Where did you get that staff?”*

Vaerana and Torious were already ahead of their companions as they pulled the villagers to their feet and herded them towards the entrance. Thalin dashed out into the grey night of the blizzard. Holding _Erifeci_ aloft, Thalin cried “Eci!” and drove the crystal end into the knee-deep snow. For a moment nothing happened, then with a pulse of energy that popped Thalin’s ears, a perfect circle of snow melted in an instant and flowed towards the edges of the spell, where it quickly re-froze. The mage left the staff and helped move who he could out of harms way.

The villagers stumbled into the sanctuary, the darkness of the blizzard that whirled around them transforming into a light rain as it entered the bubble. The ceiling gave way as Milo vaulted the last few feet to safety. The adventurers watched the rush of ice surround them and flow over the magical dome in a thunderous tunnel. 

Before he had time to breath a sigh of relief, Thalin felt a bony hand clutch at his arm, and turning to look at the aged face of Errilinth. He managed a weak smile as she carefully placed _Erifeci_ back into his hands. The burnt man’s warning of _You cannot trust that woman in red_ melted into Thalin’s thoughts and he fought to gather his wits about him.

“Where did you get that staff?” asked Errilinth.
“It was passed on to me” answered Thalin.
“I understand,” Errilinth smiled thinly, “truly I do”
"Then you won't touch the staff again," commanded Thalin.
"Oh no," laughed Errilinth, "the staff will not answer to me anyway"
"Wait. You know of this staff?" asked Thalin, holding _Erifeci_ between them. 
"A great many things. But you must understand that right now we are like hunted mice in a meadow," whispered Errilinth, "certain words could give our position away surer than if we had lit a pyre."
"What do you mean mice in a meadow?"
"We are watched, that is all."
"So be it. We must talk further of this, and soon. My quest to Tilverton hangs on the last words of a dying mage and nothing more. I need to know more of what it is I must do."
"Soon Thalin, soon."

Errilinth forced a dry laugh, and turned back to the children of the village. Thalin watched as the old woman pointed out the way they would next be travelling to the children, informing them of the wonderful views they would get when they crossed through the next pass. Wondering whether this woman was a threat at all, he turned back to the remainder of the villagers and was surprised to see them looking at him, their eyes expectant. He knew what he had to do.

Breathing deeply, Thalin looked at every villager in turn, “We can stay here no longer. We must reach lower ground. The town of Ilinvur only lies a few days walk away, we should make shelter by night fall if we do not stop.”

“Thalin,” said Mikka, stepping closer to the mage and placing a hand on his back, “these people need rest. If we travel now we must stop at daybreak”

Thalin sighed heavily and glanced at the tired faces surrounding him. He knew it was true. “We rest at daybreak. Get everyone ready.”

Mikka nodded solemnly, then turned towards the cross-legged Milo and winked, showing him a handful of the mage’s silver pieces.


To be continued in…

*Ice, Luck and Honour*
Chapter 10: Another Brick in the Wall

The heroes descend into the valley, but their way is blocked by a heavily guarded border-wall. As Thalin pulls out all the stops in his first mage-duel, Torious’ negotiation skills are pushed to the limit, and Milo succumbs again to the thirst of Vampire, will the heroes make it through in one piece?


----------



## Palskane (Jul 24, 2005)

Great job! Enjoying this more and more! Keep it up.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 24, 2005)

Palskane said:
			
		

> Great job! Enjoying this more and more! Keep it up.



Cheers Palskane, I'm glad you're enjoying this!

The chapter coming up (Another Brick in the Wall) is one of my favourites of the Chronicle. It's quite a long one, and I'm scribbling away trying to make up some small maps for you guys - just as a bit of an explanation (and it means I get to draw on all those cool battle-arrows we all love).

Anyway.

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 26, 2005)

A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour
*Chapter 10: Another Brick in the Wall*

*"They’re worth at least a hundred gold pieces on the Streets of Amn!"*

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious withdrew Freedom’s Edge from the flailing Peryton and stepped back as the life drained from its beaded eyes.

“Justice found you too late, demon” spat Torious, looking back at the folded body of a village child. An estranged mother was huddled at its side, wailing into the sky.

Vaerana threw her shield into the snow and swept her hair away from her face, wincing as the talon gash on her shoulder stung with pain. She waved at the huddled villagers and gave a thumbs-up, only just maintaining a smile as pain shot through her again.

Milo, Thalin and Mikka stood around the felled body of the Peryton, their respective crossbow bolts slanting into the air from the bulk of the beast. The villagers scampered over to the mother and her dead child, chiding Tymora for such ill fortune and dragging the shaking woman away from her son. Milo considered telling them Tymora was a personal friend, but thought better of it. 

The sound of sawing made the halfling turn around. Milo joined Thalin to watch as Mikka sawed through one of the thick Peryton antlers with a feverish grin. Mikka stopped and looking up at the them like a captured animal.

“It’s very rare. They’re worth at least a hundred gold pieces on the Streets of Amn!” Mikka cried defensively. 

Thalin shook his head and walked away. Milo quickly unsheathed _Vampire_ and began to help.

Torious’ boots crunched in the snow as he came to a stop next to Vaerana, his eyes followed her gaze into the valley that lay spread before them.

“That’s Ilinvur” said Vaerana, her voice sad.
Torious nodded slowly, his aasimar eyes picking out the distant cluster of buildings, “It’s not that far, perhaps another days walk”
“Perhaps” 

Torious glanced at Vaerana, her profile a deep red against the slopes of white, “You’re hurt” Torious said with obvious concern, noticing the crimson stain that was spreading across her shoulder.
“Torious, it’s nothing, I’m fine. Go and tend to the townsfolk.”
“No,” said Torious. 

His hand reached up to Vaerana’s shoulder. Vaerana pushed away from him, her face twitching in pain as her arm jarred against Torious’ armour. He gripped Vaerana's arm, though he was careful not to twist her shoulder any further. 

“You’re not fine. Let me help.”
Vaerana tensed for a moment before turning her shoulder towards Torious, “Thank you”

Milo stood next to Mikka, each of the half men holding an antler just as tall as they were. Milo nudged the tiefling and pointed at Torious and Vaerana, then mimed being sick. Thalin lightly cuffed the halfling round the head as he walked past, the procession of villagers drifting behind him as he began to tread towards the valley floor. 

Thalin watched Torious and Vaerana. The aasimar’s hand was placed lightly on the woman’s shoulder and both of them gazed into the valley beneath them.

“Don’t be a fool” whispered Thalin under his breath, his thoughts once again swimming with the warning of the burnt man: _You cannot trust that woman in red.…_


----------



## OaxacanWarrior (Jul 26, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Milo stood next to Mikka, each of the half men holding an antler just as tall as they were.




This is just a beautiful mental picture.      Excellent writing, as usual, Spider!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 27, 2005)

OaxacanWarrior said:
			
		

> This is just a beautiful mental picture.      Excellent writing, as usual, Spider!



Cheers! It has been hard to convey some of the scenes throughout the writing so far, because there were so many moments like that. I think these later chapters are better because I started to write them in more frequently rather than concentrate on the kill count of it all. Glad you appreciate it. 

And plus, Mikka and Milo had the best intentions to sell their wares on, but as usual things go awry.  

Well, the heroes hit the border wall on the next update. It was great to DM my first miniature-seige-attack... turned out well and plenty of neat little moments. Though poor Milo.  

Anyway. Enough of me.

Spider J


----------



## Funeris (Jul 27, 2005)

> It has been hard to convey some of the scenes throughout the writing so far...



Hmmm...doesn't show 

Still here.  Still reading.  Still pleased and impressed.
Good job, SpiderJ.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 30, 2005)

Funeris said:
			
		

> Hmmm...doesn't show
> 
> Still here.  Still reading.  Still pleased and impressed.
> Good job, SpiderJ.



Thanks Funeris. Your continued support does wonders, trust me.  

I'm about to start working for the Edinburgh International Film Festival next week, so apologies in advance if posts get a touch sporadic. I've got my soul set on updating at my usual schedule, but social stuff and all that jazz could well impact on my plans.  

Next update tomorrow. 

Enjoy the Wall.

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 30, 2005)

*"Who’s to say we can’t just walk through?"*

Thalin and Torious walked ahead of the villagers, shoulder to shoulder in silence, their faces both flecked by ice. Thalin’s scraggly beard had grown into a wiry brown mane, though his eyes darted as quick as ever in their sunken sockets. Thalin had listened carefully to Torious' talk over the past few days, but had kept his tongue guarded. The Aasimar had quickly chosen his side of the woman in red conundrum, basing this on what Thalin could only assume to be a childish infatuation. 

Thalin refused to add comment when Torious asked his viewpoint. He was determined to stay perfectly neutral to both of the women in red, or at least until something could be proven against them. Despite his talk, Thalin did have particular reservations over Vaerana. She had charmed everyone and had certainly proven her worth as a fighter, but something didn't ring true. Thalin had caught her a few times staring into the campfire, her eyes all but lost in the flames. When she had noticed him watching, she had flashed that disarming smile and pressed Thalin on this subject and that. 

Thalin was worried. Errilinth had kept to herself since the frost giants, helping with the village children when she was needed. Torious, his boots a familiar crunch in the snow next to his, had become quite the conversationalist and had explained his life story to Vaerana in a few brutally boring monologues. The poor boy didn't know which way to turn, let alone how to talk to a woman. Thalin knew only a little more, but had decided that the judgemental high ground was the place to be. Thalin turned to look at his companion. As he did so, Torious clenched his hand like a military leader and pointed ahead.

Both adventurers slowed as the path suddenly widened, spreading out on both sides to form a flat, level field whose sides sharply rose in two hills of snow. A fortified wall lay between the hills, a huge gatehouse standing sentinel where the road ran through it. This was the entrance into the valley.

Waving for everyone to stop, Torious crouched down onto his haunches and brought his keen sight to bear. His eyes focused over the length of the wall, its frosted stonework tying together the two snow-strewn slopes. The wall was perhaps ten feet tall but he assumed it to be quite thick, as figures stood on the ramparts. Soldiers glinted in the morning light as they traipsed the walls in twos or threes. 

Torious counted perhaps twenty guards in total, but of course, more would be inside. His eyes fell to the frost bitten gates, their heavy wood latticed with iron and a glistening red symbol of Kossuth bolted on, apparently having only just been finished. The aasimar looked back over his shoulder at Thalin, Milo, Mikka and Vaerana with a disgusted shake of his head. 

Milo and Mikka sat playing a game of snap with a handful of skee, the clatter of the little slate pieces the only sound as Torious picked his way towards them. He crouched down and snatched Milo’s winning stone away.

“Hey!” Milo bleated,
“Milo. Shut up. This is bad, I don’t know if we can get through there”
Thalin folded his arms and pulled his wolf skin cloak a littler tighter as a chill climbed up his spine, “Well, we can’t go back now. Who’s to say we can’t just walk through?”
“Robar does. He would have told them to watch out for us, he knows we’re alive”, Torious countered, his voice a steely growl, “His sins will burn in Tyr's wrathful glare!”
Mikka chimed in, his voice chattering in the cold, “Easy now. This isn’t really the time for rash decisions. We need to get to the plains before my bottle of Vassan 1294 Red freezes, it will be ruined”, Mikka saw the others glare at him, “And save those poor villagers, of course”.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 31, 2005)

*Interlude Number Seven: A Tale of Misfortune*

Callum Eelhold sighed as his lank hair slipped from beneath his mage’s hat and fell into his eyes again. Brushing it away, he adjusted his wizards robes and cast a look over his companions. They sat as all traveller’s do at night, huddled in a circle round a small fire. Brakkat sat proud, the half-orc’s sinew-laden neck aching as he bellowed out drunken thoughts at their new found companion. 

They had picked up the elf in the nearby forest. The elf had shown admirable restraint and retained his silence. Poor lad, thought Callum, though he was probably older than all the rest of us put together.

“Eat more elf! You are so thin!” yelled Brakkat, spraying chunks of bread across the rest of the party. The abrasive laughter echoed like a mad ghost in the ruins of the town hall. The half-orc’s humour had quickly become something of a sorespot in the past few days. Callum tried to smile, but wondered inwardly if he could lose the barbarian at the next town. The dynamics of his team would be thrown to the winds, but mercenaries were dime a dozen, well at least they were a little further south. And the Elf was good with a bow of course, so that was something to be thankful for. 

Callum thought that despite being such a fledgling band of heroes, and still with a lot to prove, he could be given a break at some point. He had heard tales of a bard in Ilinvur, capable of fighting with three swords at once. This seemed ludicrous to the mage, but could be worth checking out. Just in case. Whichever it was, he wanted out of this burnt out ruin as soon as morning came. Two dead ettin bodies are never the best omen for a nights rest.

Juddon Morningbeam, adept-priest of Lathander, wiggled a finger in his ear and went to interject to Brakkart’s shouting, but Callum caught his eye across the campfire and waved a finger to say ‘no’. Juddon, never the one to argue that much anyway, returned to his ecclesiastical sulk.

“Well, It’s about time I let Limo off the hook,” laughed Callum, “his watch was over a while ago.”

The elf looked up as Callum pulled himself to a stand, “my companion, I wish to earn my share and I shall go on watch. My ears are keener than a fox and my sight like that of an owl, I can…”
“Whatever,” interrupted Callum, “Look, you’ve joined with us and I’m quite happy for you to put the work in, but I do things just the way I like them and that’s that.” 

Before the elf could answer, Callum turned on his heel and stalked into the night air. A persistent rain slapped him in face and he felt his robe’s grow heavy. Perhaps he shouldn’t have been that blunt, but then again a new recruit needs to know his place. Anyway, where in Hades was Limo? That damn halfling never stayed still.

“Limo?” called Callum, his voice lost in the surrounding trees as he stepped from the hall steps and strained to see any further. A tinny smell hit the back of his throat. “Limo?”

Callum went to call again, but his voice shrivelled as a head-splitting howl bayed across the deserted village. A heart beat later, another grinding howl greeted the mage, this time from his other side. Callum turned to run. His sodden robes caught beneath his feet and he fell onto the steps. Looking sideways through the rain streaked gloom, Limo’s dead face stared back at the mage. From his neck down the halfling was a bloody wreck. His body had been torn asunder and thrown onto the steps. Callum had walked right past his gutted corpse.

Three howls chorused in unison and Callum saw Brakkart silhoutted at the top of the steps. Callum went to rise but instead slid backwards, his foot pulled from beneath him. A brilliant pain crashed up his leg and Callum saw an immense wolf crouched over him. The beast's body whirred and hissed, metal and fur equally dank fron the rain. His leg was being swallowed as he watched. Two more wolves pounded up the steps, Callum thought their bodies were sleek and beautiful. A fourth wolf padded out of the night and tore the mage’s head from his body.

At the top of the steps, Brakkart slammed the doors closed. They were thin at best, and he only just managed to keep them together as a vicious weight thudded against the wood. His companions were up in seconds, their weapons ready. Brakkart joined his companions in a defensive line as the door thundered twice more, splinters showering from the hinges. Howls filled the hall. Suddenly, the door fell silent.

The adventurers stood as any three companions could. An axe, a bow and a mace ready for whatever came through the door. Nothing was said between them. 

Brakkart saw a shadow glide across the fractured door. An eye shone brilliant in the firelight, then backed away. A moment later, a small black coin dropped through the gap and span on the floor.

- - - - - - - - -​
Arkella Noreth stepped back as a sudden frenzy of snarls and horrific laughter erupted within the hall. A number of screams vaulted free, but were quickly silenced. Onyx cowered back, sensing whatever it was that had been summoned. _Idiot animal_. She considered opening the door to see what it was that had forced its way into being, but thought better of it. She had no cause to ask what was in the coins, just accept what she had been given and be thankful for it.

Thick white fingers crept from the gaps of the hall door and began to pry the wood apart. Arkella was reminded of maggots bursting through dead flesh. Arkella clapped her gloves together and Onyx bounded down the steps. 

She had found the trail of the staff again, that was what was important. All she had to do was catch up. Sometimes she thought she could sense the staff, but that was her imagination, she was quite sure. She pulled her veil tighter about her mouth. 

A taloned hand punched through the door, accompanied by a violent thrash of anticipation. 

Arkella turned and followed her Onyx, her form silently slipping away into the dark and back onto the trail of _Erifeci_.


----------



## freedoms_edge (Aug 1, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Arkella turned and followed her Onyx, her form silently slipping away into the dark and back onto the trail of _Erifeci_.




And so enters ANOTHER person who we've never met, who is after our blood   

You ever get the feeling that the DM really, genuinely, absolutely is trying to kill your characters - and enjoying it???


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Aug 1, 2005)

Absolutely awesome, Spider J.   



			
				freedoms_edge said:
			
		

> And so enters ANOTHER person who we've never met, who is after our blood
> 
> You ever get the feeling that the DM really, genuinely, absolutely is trying to kill your characters - and enjoying it???




Well it may not be much fun for you ... but it's great for the rest of us!!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 1, 2005)

freedoms_edge said:
			
		

> And so enters ANOTHER person who we've never met, who is after our blood
> 
> You ever get the feeling that the DM really, genuinely, absolutely is trying to kill your characters - and enjoying it???




Every second of this chronicle. You know exactly how I work. Anyway, Arkella is small fry compared to later on.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 1, 2005)

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> Absolutely awesome, Spider J.
> 
> Well it may not be much fun for you ... but it's great for the rest of us!!




Exactly  , so quit whining Tyr-boy and look forward to the numerous slappings Robar gifts you. Sorry dude. I love you man. Rat bastard DMing makes better chronicles?!?  

Anyway, yeah these guys have it pretty tough - but who doesn't these days? Wait till we hit the later chapters... 

Spider J.

Update tomorrow...


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Aug 1, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> “Easy now. This isn’t really the time for rash decisions. We need to get to the plains before my bottle of Vassan 1294 Red freezes, it will be ruined”, Mikka saw the others glare at him, “And save those poor villagers, of course”.




Forget the villagers! A good wine will get you through more days than the hospitality of a few commoners. Unless of course they're paying you tribute.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 2, 2005)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Forget the villagers! A good wine will get you through more days than the hospitality of a few commoners. Unless of course they're paying you tribute.



Mikka's thoughts exactly. He does have a nugget of warmth in his heart, but only when it serves him well. 

And Mikka has been on a pick-pocketing spree since the villagers left their burnt out town and despite making the players roll (what they presumed were something else) to spot him, they never succeeded, so unbeknownst to them I slowly whittled their money away after taking their character sheets away from each session. Sigh. It was such an absurd little secret. And now Freedom's Edge knows.  

I love Mikka. He was great to NPC. And Torious really hated him. Really. Even before he discovered Mikka was a tiefling.

Well, next update here we come...

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 2, 2005)

*“…and of course, its perfect for children’s parties"*

A plan had been formed.

Torious pushed himself to a stand, craning his vision over the boulder they all crouched behind. His eyes traced over the length of the wall, then across the right hand snow ridge till his eyes fell to his own feet. Moments later, he had clawed his way up the small cliff face. Making sure the wall couldn’t see him, he looked back down at his assorted companions. They stared back up at him. Torious felt a strange feeling of majesty, but knocked that feeling on the head as he concentrated on the scouting task at hand.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Milo wriggled a little closer, his body pressed flat into the snow as he melted into the cover of the jagged crest of rock. His frozen fingers felt slow and unresponsive. Milo imagined them to be yellow and black inside his bearskin gloves. He clutched his crossbow tight to his chest, wary that the wide sleek bow was too large to be fully hidden behind the rocks. 

Milo was close enough to the wall that he could make out snatches of the guards conversation when the wind died a little, which wasn’t often. He strained to see back to the grey blotch of the boulder in the distance, mentally following back his route and secretly applauding himself on getting this far without being seen. 

- - - - - - - - - -​
Thalin stamped his feet again in an attempt to shake the creep of cold up his legs, and made a final check on the villagers. They stood huddled beneath a glazed overhang, tufts of hair and the occasional face poking from beneath the mass of cloaks and bodies. The mage nodded to Errilinth. Her wood-carved features cracked into a wide smile for the townsfolk, her hands soothed thoughts and quelled cries before they started. Thalin frowned and resolved to uncover this woman’s subtle arcane powers once he could have a proper talk to her.

Mikka was stood next to Vaerana, the tiefling displaying a little funnel-shaped device, which turned the snow into multicoloured bubbles. Thalin approached.

“…and of course, its perfect for children’s parties. They love this stuff,” crooned Mikka, his salesperson voice having zero affect on the stoic Vaerana.

“Why would there be snow at a child’s party?” asked Vaerana.

“Why of course, they are young Vaasan children! And their greatest joy is snow!" chimed Mikka, "and bubbles.”

“Well yes, but…”

Vaerana’s retort was cut short by the baying of a horn. Thalin sprung forward and peered over the boulder. The gates of the wall were opening. The horn continued to blare and the gate heaved. Inside Thalin could see a small yard leading to a second exit gate. A detachment of six red-cloaked knights wheeled in the small space, then bolted towards the gates. Their crimson platemail glared suddenly brilliant in the sun, reminding Thalin of a newly cut wound. They broke into a gallop as they thundered towards the hidden companions. The lead horseman unfurled a banner that snapped and hissed in the biting wind. A burning head on a blood red background. Panic writhed in Thalin's chest as he realised that there was no time to hide.....


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Aug 2, 2005)

> “…and of course, its perfect for children’s parties.




... but not as useful as a _Command_ or a _Sleep_ spell.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 2, 2005)

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> ... but not as useful as a _Command_ or a _Sleep_ spell.



Or _Silence_, _Protection from Chaos_ or if all else fails, _Tasha's Hideous Laughter_.

Oh there are so many more.  

Spider J


----------



## freedoms_edge (Aug 2, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> I love Mikka. He was great to NPC. And Torious really hated him. Really. Even before he discovered Mikka was a tiefling.




Oh yes, i hated him, i despised him in fact! If he didn't occasionally help us out, i would've said that Mikka, not Robar, was Torious' nemesis.   

However, I realise now that Mikka was a wise creation from SJ. He kept my frustration at stuff that happened to us completely in-game, rather than taking it meta-game as in me launching off on one at Spider.   

So, i think that kinda made Mikka Torious' anger-bitch.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 4, 2005)

freedoms_edge said:
			
		

> Oh yes, i hated him, i despised him in fact! If he didn't occasionally help us out, i would've said that Mikka, not Robar, was Torious' nemesis.
> 
> However, I realise now that Mikka was a wise creation from SJ. He kept my frustration at stuff that happened to us completely in-game, rather than taking it meta-game as in me launching off on one at Spider.
> 
> So, i think that kinda made Mikka Torious' anger-bitch.




Am I really that transparent? Yuk.  

Anyway, here's an update.

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 4, 2005)

*“I am Torious. Aasimar of Ravens Bluff"*

Milo thrashed deeper into the hillock of snow as the gates groaned open to the sound of the horn. Isplit’s sharp weasel claws dug into his chest as Milo caught his breath. The horn call pitched higher for a note then stopped. Sorcerer and familiar trembled as the thunder of the knights shook the ground they lay on and filled the air with explosions of ice.

The horse’s hooves crashed past only a few feet from his huddled form. Twisting his head to the side, and feeling the cold crackle into his ear, Milo watched as the knights galloped up towards Thalin and the villagers. Unlatching the safety on his crossbow, Milo swung his aim on the receding knights, and began to steady his shivering hands.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Thalin whirled towards the villagers, and beckoned them to be quiet with an urgent swipe of his father’s sword. Thalin closed his eyes for a moment and narrowed his concentration. His mind reached out to Dariel, who was huddled with the villagers for warmth, _Quickly my friend, fly to the fore and tell me what we have to face_. Thalin felt Dariel snap to attention, the sudden rush of synergy like a gust of wind in his mind. He then turned to the corner the knights would soon come round, his hands crackling with a nimbus of energy. Dariel blurred past and spiralled into the blue sky with a shrill screech.

Mikka stooped behind Thalin, his nervous hands shakily loading a bolt into an ornate crossbow, which had mysteriously appeared from within the folds of his cloak. Mikka inwardly cursed his Amnish contacts as the intricate mechanism slipped out of line for a second time.

Vaerana pressed herself against the rear of the boulder, her longsword drawn and makeshift helmet covering her face. Her shield-hand flexed impatiently in its strap as she prepared to close off the knights’ escape.

As the hooves of the horses drew closer, Thalin’s fingers began to draw delicate runes in the air, despite his fingers aching with resistance. Mikka threw the beautiful but useless crossbow to the ground with a grunt of anger and began to do the same. _Where was Torious when you needed an Aasimar shield?_

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious let _Freedom’s Edge_ drop into the snow with a crunch. His eyes darted between the eight figures that stood encircling him, their crude weapons hemming him in. Each captor was wrapped in a montage of animal pelts, some still bearing the heads of the unfortunate victims. Torious raised his hands a little higher as a tip of a spear scraped across his armour.

“I am Torious. Aasimar of Ravens Bluff.” declared Torious in a defiant voice that seemed to be swallowed by the snow his boots were knee deep in.

One of the figures stepped forwards, his array of pelts a more splendid selection of colours than the others. He came within a pace of the aasimar, then stopped. Torious could see between the strips of hide to the face beneath. The man’s skin was charred black and blistered cracks of blood had frozen solid. As he spoke, Torious could smell a burnt waft of breath on his face.

The language which grunted from the burnt mans mouth was Ulutian. Torious knew this much from his experience of listening to Thalin barter with traders. Unfortunately, he hadn’t had the foresight to get to grips with what he had considered to be an entirely unneeded and almost dead language. However, these Ulutian barbarians were very much alive.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Aug 4, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Or _Silence_, _Protection from Chaos_ or if all else fails, _Tasha's Hideous Laughter_.
> 
> Oh there are so many more.
> 
> Spider J




Perhaps there's scope for a Children's Entertainer PrC.   

Good update, as always. Keep 'em coming ...


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 5, 2005)

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> Perhaps there's scope for a Children's Entertainer PrC.
> 
> Good update, as always. Keep 'em coming ...




Thanks, and oh yes, children's entertainer PrC is a surefire hit. Probably a subsiduary class after Blackguard. And Illithids only. :\ 

I'm trying to keep a pacy update schedule (we are sooo close to the new material - i can't wait), especially for this Another Brick in Wall section. Speaking of which, update should be tomorrow and I'll do my gosh darn bestest to get a map of this borderwall for you guys... if all else fails, I'll hit Paint and scribble something out.

Anyway.

See you (unless something sinister occurs) tomorrow, same bat-time, same bat-channel.

Spider J


[EDIT!]the map is taking longer than planned... give me time[EDIT!]


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 6, 2005)

*“Follow me and justice will be yours!”* 

The burnt man finished speaking with a flourish to his companions, who acknowledged his speech with a host of aggressive grunts. Torious could see that most of the other barbarians were scarred with painful burns. This was Robar’s doing. _These men pursue the heads of the demons who marked them_. 

Torious nodded with understanding before raising his hand towards the gate wall, then pointed to his path back. He was quite a height above the wall, and whilst he was gesturing towards the border wall he noticed a steep snowdrift, which led from his current position directly onto the ramparts of the wall many feet below. 

Turning back to the barbarians, whose weapons had eased a little, Torious went to speak but his voice caught in his throat as he heard the baying of a horn from the border wall. _Thalin and Milo! Vaerana! The Villagers!.... Mikka._

A detachment of knights ride out of the gates. The grunts of the barbarians rose to snarls and snarls led to roars of anger. Torious pushed through the barrier of weapons, the barbarians suddenly lost in a chorus of war cries. His aasimar eyes focused quickly, picking out the near-invisible form of Milo as the halfling swung his crossbow towards the knights. With a sudden rush of panic he saw a pair of guards on the wall point at Milo’s uncovered form. Quickly tracing the route of the knights ahead of them, Torious picked out the figures of Thalin, Vaerana and Mikka as they readied to attack the knights. 

Torious hefted _Freedom’s Edge_ from the snow. Assessing the situation, he stabbed his sword into the air and began to speak in a commanding cry, “Ulutian men! Your time has come!” 

Torious swept his arm across the gate as the barbarians turned to him, their faces already savage with hate. The swell of the horn ended, leaving a sudden silence. Torious’ voice built to a new volume, his words booming as the search for justice ignited inside him.

“Follow me and justice will be yours!” cried Torious, his last words slipping into a trembling howl of celestial fury. With a torrent of light, his scars stretched open. Torious turned and launched himself down the snowdrift and towards the border wall, the Ulutians just behind.

- - - - - - - - - -​
The knights rounded the corner in a surge of banners, platemail and steeds. Thalin immediately whipped his hands forwards, violently clawing into the minds of the knights. He pulled his fists back with a shout and four of them slumped into unconsciousness. Two of the sleeping knights bucked backwards and crashed into the snow. The other two steeds bolted forwards, thundering out of sight with their riders bouncing wildly. 

Vaerana dashed forwards and slashed at the trailing knight who was still awake. His horse bucked but he stayed seated. The knight wheeled his steed around to escape. He was halted as Milo’s perfectly timed crossbow bolt hissed into his face, punching through the visor. The remaining knight kicked his heels and bolted forwards, lowering his lance at Thalin, “For Robar!”


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 10, 2005)

Right then. Here is one of those wonderful back-of-a-school-textbook maps that we all know and love. I would press to say that it was a deliberate choice for the style, but it isn't. Oh well. 

But it serves, and as each post comes up, I'll draw on some funky ass battle arrows to show what is happening and to which character. And where, on the big map, Torious's body parts finally land after the explosion.  

Anyway.

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 10, 2005)

*"We must attack now..."*

Mikka stumbled backwards as the knight wheeled just past him. He quickly finished his spell and let loose.

Thalin drew _Erifeci_ up instinctively to protect himself from the lance. He felt the tip punch against his chest. Thalin waited for the rending jolt, but instead heard the tinkling of glass. Looking up, Thalin saw the knight rush past as the shattered remnants of his lance crumbled from his gauntlet. Mikka winked at the mage before dashing to cover the knight’s path back to the wall.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Milo loaded the next bolt quickly as he watched his first shot, which he had infused with a healthy dose of Tymora’s luck, zip to its target. The knight had collapsed onto the road. _If I can see that, the whole wall can as well!_ Milo cocked his crossbow and contemplated his next move as he saw Dariel swoop over him and whip over the battlements at a great speed. 

Twisting to check his next target, Milo was dashed back against the snow as a bolt burrowed into his shoulder. With a shriek of pain, Milo dragged himself back into his meagre cover and uncorked a healing potion with his good arm. Isplit nudged out of his waistcoat with a squeak and pointed disapprovingly at his biscuit, which was snapped in two by the bolt.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Vaerana glided sideways past the knight as he charged her down. Sliding her sword neatly into his side, she used her momentum to lever the rider from his mount. With a thud he crashed into the snow. The knight motioned frantically for Vaerana to halt, but her longsword cut a ragged breach through his neck guard.

Thalin stalked over and dragged Vaerana back into cover. The wall horn bayed again, this time higher and more urgent. Thalin turned to address his companions.

"We must attack now," intoned Thalin, "any longer and all the defences of the wall will be ready to repel us. We could not overrun it with a hundred men."

"Where the hell is Torious?" seethed Vaerana 

"Forget Torious, he'll make his own way, I'm sure. But whatever happens, we need..."

Thalin's face flashed with a mix of suprise and horror as he suddenly convulsed and collapsed to the ground clutching his chest. Three quick wrenches of pain stabbed through Thalin. He felt as though a wolverine was writhing in his chest, biting its way out.

- - - - - - - - - -​
High above the fort, Dariel’s limp form plummeted towards the ground. His feathers were charred black, a thin trail of smoke tracing his descent groundwards. The three fiery orbs which had sped up from the gatehouse had blown the owl clean out of the sky.


----------



## Funeris (Aug 11, 2005)

Heh.  I was just checking in...and then realized...I'm all caught up already.  But hey, spidey...I'm trying to be like you (I've update 4 times in the last 25 hours). 

Keep up the good work, SJ.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Funeris, good to see you about.

Well, your update-star is rising whilst mine is plummeting groundward - very busy job at the moment. 4 times in 25 is a neat target - don't challenge me though, I'm just like Marty McFly when someone says "you can't do this or that".

Anyway. Enough of an updateless A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour! It is time to read! It is time to rejoice as the borderwall puts up a admittedly shaky defence! It is time to know if Dariel survives! Enough enough enough!

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 14, 2005)

*“Keep this safe"*

As Thalin crashed to the ground, Mikka sprung into action. His hands were a blur as a protective spell melted into existence around the fallen mage. The warning horn of the border wall ceased abruptly. 

“Thalin! Get up!” cried Mikka as he edged to get a view of the wall from behind the boulder.

Thalin squirmed to his knees, “Dariel,” his breathing heavy and ragged, “Dariel!”

His mind called too, and a feint thrum of life pulsed back. Thalin felt Dariel’s pain. Thalin’s chest felt collapsed and his arms felt shattered, but they were not. Dariel’s were. The sharp focus of reality washed over him. The ice crystals beneath him glinted in the sun, like a hundred stars lain at his feet.

“Mikka,” said Thalin as he drew himself to his feet. “Make me fast”

Mikka felt obliged to ask for a ‘please’ but thought better of it. As he cast the spell, Mikka looked up at Thalin. The mage's eyes were clouded white, and Mikka noticed that Thalin too was weaving his hands in the air. The tiefling finished the incantation with ten claps that got quicker and quicker. A pop of energy sunk into Thalin. At the same time a shimmer of ice shot over the mage’s skin. 

“Keep this safe. If someone should attack, escape and take it to Tilverton,” said Thalin to Mikka as he unslung Erifeci and placed it into his hands, his face stern. 

“Righto. And what then?”

“I don’t know,” answered Thalin truthfully. 

With a final flick of his wrist, Thalin’s scimitar _Shard_ was coated in a crackling sheen of frost. The air near the blade hissed in protest. 

Thalin turned to Mikka, “if you sell that staff, I’ll give Torious your family tree.”

Mikka gave a look of hurt as Thalin launched forward and out of the protection of the boulder, his body moving at a blinding speed. 

- - - - - - - - - -​
Milo sent the string of little lights up into the air, their fuzzy bodies bumping and spinning together. Seconds later, a crossbow bolt zipped through them. Choosing his moment carefully, Milo crouched forwards and jumped towards the wall. He heard the call of the guards as they saw him move. _Dammnit._ The silhouette of a helmet was momentarily eclipsed against the sky, and Milo loosed a bolt upwards.

The guard toppled forwards and crunched heavily into the snow beside the halfling. Reloading the next bolt, Milo saw the billowing robes of Thalin as he sped across the open plains, a crackling blue sword in his hand. Milo shrugged and felt his bolt tense into position. The guards above him began to fire shots at the sprinting mage. Using the brief respite, Milo kissed Tymora’s Ring and vaulted upwards. With a _whoosh_ of magical energy and a shriek of battle, Milo back-flipped onto the wall.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Thalin counted his steps as the crossbow bolts zipped past him. One bolt had grazed his side but he had kept his momentum, and most importantly, his spell. With his last two steps he kicked forwards onto the rough wall. His gloves and boots stuck fast. 

Momentarily stunned by vertigo, Thalin heard a bolt sluice through the air under his chin, and he began to climb.

A guard rushed to the battlements and leant over. His body shook once then slumped backwards, a crater of frost where his visor once was. Thalin crept onto the parapet and surveyed the scene below.

The courtyard was small and paved. A thin slush of ice covered the stonework, and the milieu of guards kicked and splashed about in it. He thought of his years as a boy in the courtyard of his father’s castle. A crossbow bolt thudded into shoulder but Thalin's magic slithered across it in an instant and it fell away in a fine dust.

“Dariel!” shouted Thalin again, both out loud and in his mind. 

An immediate screech came from the wall on the other side of the courtyard, where Thalin saw the white flash of Dariel’s wingtip. Two more bolts whistled into Thalin's chest, but he only felt a faint push before they fell away into dust. 

Thalin let a laugh escape his lips. _Such a pitiful resistance._ His thoughts crumpled in his mind as three fiery orbs erupted into the cold air from the centre of the courtyard and streaked towards him.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious plunged forwards, the frozen top layer of snow cracking under his weight. The Ulutian’s had drawn level to him now, their awkward gait suddenly seeming perfect for this kind of descent. Torious had watched as Thalin and Milo had stormed the wall. Guards were dropping quickly, though not quickly enough.

Reaching the end of the snowdrift, Torious felt his boots thud onto the wall. He still had to reach the gatehouse, and the bolts that had begun to whistle past had to be dealt with.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Milo landed perfectly on the inner parapet, an opening bolt pitching a guard forwards and off of the wall. Two lumbering guards, each wearing the insignia of Robar, lurched towards him. Milo weaved sideways and unsheathed _Sliverspike_, though he found that his fingers had instead found _Vampire_. With no time to change, Milo brushed the first guard to the side and traced his sword over the achilles heel of the second. The small sting of pain on Milo’s hand was quickly subdued by a surge of energy, speed and strength. And thirst.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Thalin gasped as the orbs blasted into him, his skin suddenly blistering and bursting as the energy crawled over him. Staggering back from the force of the attack, Thalin pushed himself to a stand. Another shower of bolts cascaded into dust around him. Dariel’s wheezing breath began to falter, and Thalin felt a rip of pain deep in his chest. 

_I will not lose you, my friend._

Thalin felt the air crackle with magic as his hands instinctively pulled the elements under his control. Below him, the guards had lined themselves in two rows of crossbowmen. _That won’t save you. Not from me._ Thalin’s eyes frosted over and his clothes prickled with a cold sweat. His hands moulded the surging energy together. 

The guards fired again, and from the fog of dust around Thalin came back a nimbus of frost, which sped into the centre of their ranks. With a sound like someone sharply taking in breath, the unit of crossbowmen crusted white with frost. Their bodies stood as statues, the lethal plummet in temperature leaving their blood frozen and their flesh rock hard. 

Dropping down into the courtyard, Thalin could only hear the sound of Milo’s cries, Torious’ far off battle howls and the soft tinkle of the dead crossbowmen. Almost lost in the moment, Thalin just managed to bring up the crackling _Shard_ in time to deflect the swing of a flaming scimitar. Whirling to confront his enemy, Thalin found himself face to face with four identical men. Each held a blazing sword of fire....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 15, 2005)

Cool..Almost caught up from the last incarnation...


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 15, 2005)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Cool..Almost caught up from the last incarnation...




It's so close I can feel the spittle on the back of my neck.  

Hey, what do you guys think of spacing out the dialogue like I've been doing in the past few posts? compared to previous stuff... so the newer



> "Hey, what the hell are you grabbing me for?" growled Cornelius
> 
> "That's not my hand!" stammered Samuel, grabbing for his _Multiple Wish Wand_
> 
> ...





or...



> "Hey, what the hell are you grabbing me for?" growled Cornelius
> "That's not my hand!" stammered Samuel, grabbing for his _Multiple Wish Wand_
> "You filthy liar!" cried Cornelius, "I just saw you!"
> "I wish you didn't notice me grabbing you!" squeeked Samuel for the umpteenth time.




I'm undecided. Smooth my worries please!

Spider J


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 16, 2005)

spacing is better


----------



## Funeris (Aug 16, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Hey, what do you guys think of spacing out the dialogue like I've been doing in the past few posts? compared to previous stuff...




I like the newer spacing.  I think the extra return makes the reading easier, at least on the eyes.  But I dunno...that's the way I do it...so maybe I'm biased.    

~Fune


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, in agreement now. Spaced it is.

Anyway. Enough of the grammar-sleep-over-party. Time for an update.

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 16, 2005)

oh... and here's the next map. Are these ueseful whatsoever? Ah who cares. I like making them.

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 16, 2005)

Torious roared again, his voice cracking with bursts of celestial fury. Drawing _Freedom’s Edge_ from the chest of a flailing guard, he whirled and pitched a second into the courtyard. The Ulutians pressed forwards, their frenzy of revenge having left a spattered trail along the wall. Two of the barbarians had fallen to the crossbowmen of Robar, a further three had died in the assault. Led by Torious’ beacon of scarlight, they plunged into the last ragged line of guards. 

- - - - - - - - - -​
Thalin slid to his right, and guided the flaming blade to the ground. The illusion was cheap, and Thalin had soon worked out where the real mage was. The border-mage was clothed for the cold, his chubby face a snarl of concentration as Thalin slid _Shard_ into his shoulder, dashing another spell from his mind.

The duelling mages crashed swords together again. Slivers of ice and droplets of fire cascaded around them, baring the courtyard in a bleeding pulse of light. They weaved between the statues of the frozen crossbowmen, waiting for a moment to strike. Thalin altered his grip, then aimed low. His sword crackled across his opponent’s thigh. As he darted away, Thalin felt a molten pain rip through his shoulder.

The two mages disengaged for a moment, their blades trailing angry sparks of energy as they circled each other.

“You must be the boy from the Glacier,” crowed the border-mage as his free hand crafted another attack, “Such a pity to come so far to die in a place like this!”

“Boy from the glacier?” spat Thalin as he prepared to counter, “well yes, but then you must be the pig from the wall.”

“Petty child!” laughed the mage, his eyes narrowing to vicious beads, “then let this pig be your slayer!”

The border-mage shot both hands forwards with a grunt. Thalin whipped his free arm from behind him, sending discs of ice hissing into the gut of his opponent. The border-mage fell back with a gasp. As he toppled, a white-hot spark flew from his outstretched hands and landed behind Thalin. 

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious ducked as the heavy blast shook the wall. Ice and mud rained around him. A sword found his side in the confusion and Torious staggered back, quickly healing the seeping wound. The Ulutian leader pounced past, bludgeoning the guard's head into a pulp with a howl. 

Torious stepped back from the melee and took in his position. Only two guards left on the wall. The explosion came from the courtyard, yet his aasimar eyes couldn’t pierce the cloud of ice and dust that bulged into the air.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 17, 2005)

i like the map


----------



## Palskane (Aug 18, 2005)

I like the map(s) as well. They give a better sense of how things are positioned, though you do an excellent job in describing where things are. 

Maps are good.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks, I'm loving going over these old battles and figuring out just what happened and where (my minds-eye is good, but it is so nice to put it all out on paper).

Anyway. Here is the next map and update. Enjoy!

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 19, 2005)

On the far side of the gate, Torious could see the hunched form of Milo. The halfling was crouched over a dead guard. _Probably checking for money_. _Dammnit Milo, we need you right now_. Torious felt the flesh knit together in his side as Tyr blessed him another wave of strength. As his muscles flaring with the might of Tyr, Torious didn’t feel the first crossbow bolt puncture through his waist. He felt the second and third. 

More crossbowmen had appeared on the far side of the wall. Torious could only make out three through the fog of the explosion. There are always more. One was advancing on Milo, the others were firing into the throng of Torious’s melee. The Aasimar snapped the bolts from his waist with a grunt and moved to intercept the first guard. 

- - - - - - - - - -​
Thalin spat ice from his mouth and tasted hot blood. His skin was alive with an unbearable tearing. Through the haze of the rubble-strewn courtyard, the border-mage stalked forwards. Thalin’s hands clutched the cobblestones. Trying to push himself to his feet, Thalin collapsed back as his legs buckled and pain tore through him. The border-mage looked down with a satisfied smirk. 

He outstretched a hand and began to summon a last attack, “I told you. You never stood a chance you fool!” gloated the border-mage, “ Robar wanted to kill you himself, but it looks like I’ll have the pleasure”.

Thalin lolled his head to the side and coughed a laugh. The mage only had time to glance up as Dariel dove through the fog with a predatory shriek, and plunged his talons into the mage’s face. With a gasped incantation, Thalin cast his final attack through his familiar. With a violent hiss, the border-mages’ head shattered into a fine mist of blood and ice.

The decapitated mage stood erect for a moment, his body trembling before collapsing in a heap. Dariel was lost momentarily in the fog, then came swooping back. He skittered to land next to Thalin, his feathers burnt and ugly. A pained squawk escaped his beak. Thalin pulled his familiar close, his fingers teasing at the crusted feathers. As one, Dariel and Thalin slipped into unconsciousness. 

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious vaulted another body and cleaved _Freedom’s Edge_ through the backtracking crossbowman. His voice lost in a continuous whispered prayer, Torious toppled two more guards with cold precision. His scarlight cast brilliant shadows across the border-fort, then died in an instant. Milo was crouched at Torious’s feet, his back to the aasimar.

“Milo! What are you doing?!?” cried Torious as he miraculously deflected a crossbow bolt with the hilt of _Freedom’s Edge_.

Milo did not answer. Torious saw then that Milo’s arms were coated crimson up to the elbow. The halfling bent forwards again and Torious felt his stomach lurch as he watched Milo immerse his head into the hollowed chest space of a guard.

“MILO! By the gods!” roared Torious.

The halfling slowly moved his head to look at Torious. His pupils were pinpricks in pools of white. His head was slick with blood. Torious felt two more bolts scatter off of his backplate.

Torious saw Milo’s hand clutched _Vampire_. The hilt was a vicious web of teeth, and the blade was bulging and misshapen. Milo looked up with no recognition and Torious knew he was lost.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 19, 2005)

(drumroll) here's the next map!

The fireball was such a beautiful thing. It threw everything into chaos... tactics were thrown to the wind (Thalin's player was taken out of the room... and I told him to walk back in looking sad as if his character was toast  -  worked beautifully  ). 

I love DMing. 

Spider J


----------



## Funeris (Aug 19, 2005)

Spider J said:
			
		

> I love DMing.




Me too 
I also love reading your handiwork.  Keep it up.

~Fune


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 23, 2005)

*“Who’s winning?”*

Milo lulled his head for a moment then shot forwards and clamped onto Torious’s arm with his mouth. His teeth grated against the cold steel. The aasimar tried to pull away, but Milo’s grip was like a vice. Torious felt the Ulutians rush past him on their way to the remaining guards. 

Milo’s eyes stared straight through Torious as he chewed against the metal.

“You have been tempted by this foul creature, dressed as a blade” began Torious, his body tuning to the restorative energies of Tyr, “and you have paid the price, for you are now nothing more than an animal.”

Torious channelled the flux of power that flowed through him. The sounds of battle dimmed to a murmur. 

“Return now Milo, for there is”, Torious began to stumble for words, “uhh… much to be done yet, and…well… lots of justice to be dealt.” He paused for a moment. “Now I banish thee, foul curse, to the depths of hell!”

Milo blinked, and his pupils filled back to normal. Torious looked down at the halfling with a stare of admonishment. Milo meekly relaxed his jaw and sat back cross-legged. He coughed into a fist, then slicked his hair away from his face. Milo shook his arm about until the teeth of _Vampire_ had slid out and the gorged blade clattered to the ground. 

Torious shook his head at the wayward halfling, “now that I have saved you, what do you say?”

Milo looked at the devastation about him, “Who’s winning?”

Torious wondered that himself and looked across to where the barbarians were. Having successfully waded into the clutch of guards, the battle was almost won. But not quite. Pulling the crimson halfling to his feet, Torious now saw the courtyard was almost clear of the cloud of dust. He could make out the collapsed body of Thalin leant against one wall. Milo peered down with awe, trying to piece together the last few minutes of action.

Idly, and with one eye on the courtyard, Milo fired his crossbow at the last of the guards. The bolt lodged in his back. Spiralling his arms like a windmill, the guard fell into the courtyard with a thump. 

The two remaining barbarians hollered in victory and shook their weapons above their heads. Torious looked about at the heaps of dead bodies, realising that not all of the guards wore the emblem of Robar. _Is this justice?_

Milo dangled off the edge of the battlement then dropped into the courtyard. Torious took the stairs. Jogging over to Thalin, Torious made sure the mage was alive. He was, though his face was a rash of blistered skin and his beard was burnt to a cinder.

Above the courtyard, the barbarians began to loot the bodies of the wall guards.

Torious felt the ebb of another healing spell sink into Thalin. A faint sound, something like a buckle being undone, caught the Aasimar’s attention. The final guard, having somehow evaded death, had dragged his way to the dead body of the border-mage. With wild eyes staring at Torious, he had opened the mage's cloak and snatched a coin from the pocket. Torious felt disgraced that a half dead man would ransack his own captain!

But the crossbowman slung his arm to the ground and sent the coin spiralling into the centre of the courtyard. With a final gasp of air, the guard died. Milo glanced over and joined Torious as they together watched the coin spin to a stop. The coin glowed red and ran into the matrix of cobblestones. The patches of ice and slush in the courtyard began to melt.

Milo locked another bolt into his crossbow and crouched ready in the shadows. Torious shook Thalin awake. The mage’s eyes snapped open. His skin had healed a little from Torious’ powers. His beard was still gone.

Thalin immediately felt the pulse of magic. “Summoning coin. Dammnit Torious. I leave you for a minute and look what happens.” Torious nodded like a child then helped the mage to his feet.

Slabs of the courtyard buckled and shattered. The cobblestones began to peel away like an orange as something forced a doorway into existence. Thalin was nearly drained of spells. Torious was all out, the last of his power having pumped Thalin to consciousness. Milo felt sick and was covered in someone else’s blood.


----------



## Palskane (Aug 23, 2005)

OooOooo.... what is it?! What is it?! *bounces in anticipation*


----------



## Tirlanolir (Aug 27, 2005)

Friday Bumpage!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Sep 1, 2005)

Ack. Sorry for the delay guys - past few days have been a touch busy. Good to have you on board Tirlanolir, hope you're enjoying the Chronicle!

Palskane, this 'thing' about to appear is one of favourite in the chronicle... and don't worry, once the dust settles this time, there will be plenty more times to see them in action. 

Enjoy.

Spider J


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Sep 1, 2005)

*“Emberguard!”*

A rumbling hiss of sulphur and a wave of heat burst into the courtyard. A molten hole of fire bubbled where there had been ground. A red lance tipped with fire shot forwards, followed by a monstrous warhorse mounted by a rider in red platemail. The rider’s helmet was down, though through his visor glared two burning eyes. Wicked barbs and hooks covered the rider’s armour. The horse was a monster, its features demonic. Droplets of flame sputtered from the creature itself.

“Emberguard!” shouted Torious. He had learned of these fell creatures on his travels. They were the servants of the demonlords and the dread cavalry of Kossuth’s armies. Horse and rider were one, their minds linked by infernal magic.

On the walls, the barbarians turned and ran with their loot. Their revenge complete, they had no deal to risk their lives further.

The Emberguard pulled itself from the ground. It glistened with sweat and fire. Wheeling once to gauge its surroundings, the Emberguard reared up to face Torious. Mount and rider as one screamed a sound like no other and thoughts of searing flesh and splintering bones snarled into the minds of those who heard. 

Torious moved fast and leapt to the attack. He closed his eyes and prayed to Tyr. _Freedom’s Edge_ hewed clean through the Rider’s leg. With a heavy thud, the armour-plated limb fell to the ground. Torious went to retreat. His chest exploded in fire as the Emberguard struck back, the beast nonchalant to its dismembered limb. Torious cried out in pain. The horse thrashed sideways and Torious felt his thigh almost snap under a hoof as he was forced back.

Milo released his bolt as the Emberguard span with Torious. The bolt, infused with the luck of Tymora, sped true and slotted neatly between the neck plates of the Emberguard. The bolt punched through the armour, but the bolt burnt to a crisp a moment later. Not much use thought Milo. 

Thalin leapt to his feet, leaving Dariel cowering in the corner. A barrage of ice shards thundered into the Emberguard. Thalin felt his heart sink as two of the shards whirred away from the demon and spun into the sky. The Emberguard shrieked again and Thalin felt his bones shiver. The noxious air that belched forth from the molten gate had blurred his vision and scratched madly at his throat.

Torious dodged around the gaping pool of fire, but neglected to see the Emberguard’s next attack. With a crush of bones, Torious was caught by both of the Emberguard’s hooves. Spilling onto his back, Torious narrowly avoided another blazing sword strike to this chest. 

Milo considered for a moment using the magic bolts he had found in the mines, but decided against it. He could always sell them later. Milo didn’t notice the clouds above momentarily shudder with the possibility of thunder as his thoughts contemplated _Talo’s Laughter_. 

Putting the bolts out of his mind, Milo sprung forwards, his crossbow clattering to the floor as he unsheathed _Sliverspike_. He wished it was _Vampire_. The Emberguard turned in time to receive the sprawled form of Milo crashing into his breastplate. Milo felt the air in his lungs rush with heat and the blood on his body flake away. Keenly finding the chink in the armour from his crossbow bolt, Milo stabbed the thin length of _Sliverspike_ deep into the throat of the Emberguard.

Thalin watched as Torious and Milo swarmed around the hulking demon. Suddenly he remembered what his father had taught him of summonings. Thalin reached his mind out and dissipated the magic in the courtyard.

With a popping of everyone’s ears, a wave of anti-magic rippled over the melee. Thalin felt the Emberguard try to surge through his dispel, but somehow failed. With a final thrust of his longsword into the clambering form of Milo (who was now clung to the Emberguard’s back), the Emberguard backed quickly into the closing portal. Milo realised what was happening and leapt clear. The Emberguard spat a curse in an infernal language as its body stepped back from whence it came. The tearing noise of planes realigning shuddered the air around the companions. Then nothing.

The Emberguard was gone. The courtyard was silent. Thalin noticed a light snow had started.

Torious propped himself up with _Freedom’s Edge_ as he began to sway from loss of blood. His chestplate was twisted and crusted black. Blood flowed freely from beneath his thigh armour. Milo held his side where the Emberguard has left his departing blow, though his wound had been burnt shut. Thalin looked at the mangled cobblestones from where the Emberguard has arisen, then pushed the courtyard gates open with a grunt and scream of its hinges.

Vaerana, Mikka, Errilinth and the villagers were traipsing towards them already. The tiefling hurried over, Vaerana just behind.
Mikka shouted his questions “Thalin thank the gods you’re alive! What was that awful screaming? Has the battle been won? Why on Toril have you shaved? You look terrible!”

Thalin motioned to the villagers to stay back. Vaerana dashed inside as Torious gave up and crumpled to the floor. Milo waved at Mikka. Mikka wondered why his friend was coated in blood.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Hours passed. Bodies were looted and cleared. Rooms were searched and villagers were kept warm with a bonfire. Mikka took advantage of an unearthed parlour and crafted a small feast (aided a little by his magical servants). Everyone agreed the food was excellent. Torious eventually admitted it certainly filled him up. Milo was feeling a little queasy and for the first time in his life declined to join in the revelries.

The night went uneventfully and with everyone rested, healed and full, the adventurers continued their passage into the valley.



To be continued in…

*Ice, Luck and Honour*
*Chapter 11: Out of the Frying Pan…*

Our heroes have made it to the valley floor alive. The furious Robar has doubled his patrols and now everyone wants the illustrious heroes dead, alive or worse. As they trek to the town of Illinvur, and amid the plunder of an Umberhulk’s lair, suspicions about the two women in red reach boiling point.


----------



## Funeris (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice to see you're alive Spidey!  

Great update.  I enjoyed it very much...


----------



## Tirlanolir (Sep 1, 2005)

Ditto!  And interesting rendition of Dispel Magic.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Sep 2, 2005)

Haven't dopped in for a while, so I thought I'd spin by and say ... Wow!

All good stuff SJ. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Sep 4, 2005)

> Nice to see you're alive Spidey!
> Great update. I enjoyed it very much...



Cheers Funeris, I've been busy but now I'm back for a touch before holiday time kicks in (I intend to update upto previous drop off point, then resume with all new, singing and dancing material once I'm back. Thanks for hanging in there!



> Ditto! And interesting rendition of Dispel Magic.



Cheers, I aim to please. And yeah, I like to chop and change the base material that we all work with - and plus dispel magic kills summoning coins (bar certain ones with heavy enchantment on it). I love the coins - they become more heavily involved and used as the chronicle progresses.



> Haven't dopped in for a while, so I thought I'd spin by and say ... Wow!



Hey HalfOrcHalfBiscuit, thought I'd lost you there. Glad to see you're still enjoying!

Well, update tomorrow.

See you there.

Spider

p.s. go go 200 post count


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Sep 8, 2005)

Oops. Tomorrow never made it. Here is the first of a few big updates before I go on holiday.

Enjoy!

Spider


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Sep 8, 2005)

*Ice, Luck and Honour*
*Chapter 11: Out of the Frying Pan…*

*“Vaerana Hawklyn. Vaerana Hawklyn. Vaerana Hawklyn.”*

“So, there’s an Ambergod inside this?” asked Milo as he turned the coins over in his hands.

Thalin shook his head as he walked, “No, not quite. And it’s Emberguard. That coin is just a spell, but something, somewhere is attached to it. Watch.”

Thalin stopped walking and Milo put the two coins into his companions hand. Thalin inspected them, noting that both coins were crafted with the same marks. One side bore three tufts of pelt, and on the reverse a triangle of halberds. The ice mage did a minor incantation and three thin silver lines of magic hazed into existence and traced southwards. The line stretched beyond Milo’s eyesight, and was lost among the skee and erratic boulders that surrounded the halfling.

“There are three lines because, as the coins faces show, there are three creatures attached. And these three use the halberd.” Lectured Thalin, his knowledge of Summoning Coins almost exhausted.

“But what are they?” crowed Milo, his face shaking at the expectation.

“I don’t know. We’ll find out. If we use one.”

“Now?”

“No”

“Why not?”

“Because Milo, the summoned creatures will want to fight”

“Maybe they won’t”

“Yes they will. That’s the way the spell works”

“Can’t we make friends?”

“No. If you use them now then you can fight them all on your own,” admonished Thalin.

Milo weighed up the options, then took the coins back and slipped them into his pocket, where Isplit carefully slotted them back into their respective pockets-within-pockets.

The heroes had made good time along the valley floor and Mikka had guessed their destination was perhaps only six hours walk. Thalin had entertained Milo’s constant questions, ranging from which of the villagers he would like to fight, all the way to trying ascertain a more concrete mental map of Ysgard (which he had read about somewhere, and would like to see for himself one day). Torious, meanwhile, had spent a great deal of his time telling Vaerana of his adventurous exploits, and was in the depths of relaying his battle with the sword spider when he noticed a large hole in the ground off to the left of the trail.

Torious called from up ahead, “Thalin! Take a look at this."

Thalin heard and made a move to catch his companion up, Milo galloping alongside. Vaerana called a halt to the column of villagers and told them to rest a while. Pots and pans quickly appeared and the remainder of the rations were swiftly unwrapped. Errilinth and Vaerana helped the villagers tend to any wounds (there were a few cases of frostbite) as the three companions picked their way towards the hole.

The hole turned out to be a crater, a ragged tear sat in the bottom of the depression and dropped away into darkness. Milo picked up a small stone and skimmed it into the hole with an expert shot. The stone disappeared and a clatter could be heard.

"Something fell from the sky," muttered Torious

Thalin sat on a nearby rock, “go check it out Milo.”

Milo didn’t need to be asked twice and with a pompous grin Milo summoned an unseen servant into being. He waved with childish glee at his companions as he floated down into the hole.

Milo cast a light spell on his right thumb, then inspected his surroundings. He was hovering in a rough-hewn chamber, the walls looking like they had been chopped at by large picks. Below him, another puncture in the earth led downwards. _Something had fallen hard and fast!_ mused Milo, his curiosity floating him towards the next hole. Tentatively, he drew _Sliverspike_. Four years ago, an Ankheg had eaten his uncle. Milo certainly wasn’t going to meet the same end.

- - - - - - - - - -​
“Vaerana Hawklyn. Vaerana Hawklyn. Vaerana Hawklyn,” mimed Thalin, “is that all that’s on your mind?”

“Watch your words mage,” said Torious, “I was just informing you of what our companion has said”

“Our companion? Have you taken leave of your senses?” started Thalin.

“No, I haven’t” answered Torious, “I have prayed to Tyr concerning this matter”

“Oh bloody great,” snarled Thalin as he folded his arms, Dariel looked up in distaste from the rock-sparrow he was gutting, “well at least we have Tyr’s word on this one.”

Torious turned menacingly, “don’t you dare question my father’s judgement!”

Thalin smiled back as Torious’ glare, “careful whom you place your trust in Torious, even orcs hear voices now and again.”

“What in Hades do you mean by that?”

“As much as you wish to learn from it,” answered Thalin, “just remember that we can’t trust a woman in red. It doesn’t help that we have two.”

- - - - - - - - - -​
“Well, that’s just it Borunn,” for that was his silent companions chosen name, “Maybe I am over-thinking things. The chicken industry of Amn would be a tough nut to crack, but that’s not to say it can’t be”

Borunn was, as ever, silent.

“Have you ever been to Amn? No, I suppose not,” wondered Milo as Borunn set him down on the third chamber floor, “its just I need an experienced viewpoint. Anyway, thank you for your help, see you soon.”

Borunn drifted out of the Prime material. Milo pointed his thumb all around. He was in a low-ceilinged (even for him) chamber that had a slow river running to his left. By his feet, in a small but deep crater, was a set of gauntlets. They glistened beautifully in Milo’s thumb-light. Stepping softly over, he crouched next to them. Concentrating, he began to recite a simple spell that Thalin had taught him.

- - - - - - - - - -​
“…and you think this Errilinth is any more trustworthy?” cried Torious, now pacing up and down in front of Thalin.

“No, I’m not saying that,” said Thalin in exasperation, “I’m saying both of the women are as much of a threat as each other. Each has something a little strange about them”

“And what is strange about miss Hawklyn?” defended Torious.

Thalin rolled his eyes, “look, I’m sure Tyr hasn’t taught you about the devils that are women, but my father certainly did. Don’t be waylaid by her charms Torious.”

“I haven’t been waylaid Thalin, her energies flow with a righteous spirit,” countered Torious, quite sure of his spells truthfulness.

“It’s just I think…” Thalin changed tack, “It’s just for justice. That’s all. We can’t rule anyone out or assume anything. Right?”

“Tyr says…” began Torious, but he was interrupted as the disembodied voice of Milo emanated from Dariel’s sparrow carcass.

“Hello. Hello, Torious Mangrane and Thalin Vorspen,” spoke Milo haltingly, “Can they hear this? Well, if you can then I’ve found what caused the craters – a pair of gauntlets, though they don’t seem to actually weigh anything. Well, I guess that’s it. Cheerio for now.”

The voice of Milo subsided and Dariel skulked away from the talking carcass with a squawk.

“Well, that’s that,” Thalin said as he groaned to a stand, “we should start everyone moving soon”

“Help Milo up then,” replied Torious gruffly, breaking a sullen silence.

Thalin frowned at Torious then went to throw a rope to Milo. No use in wasting spells thought Thalin. He hadn’t travelled two steps into the crater when with a crash of skee, Thalin disappeared into a well-placed deadfall. 

- - - - - - - - - -​
Milo strapped the gauntlets into his pack (resisting the severe instinct to just put them on), then gazed upwards through the ragged holes of light above. For a sudden moment, Milo felt a little wave of sickness. He coughed and swallowed. Looking up, Milo saw that the room had become molten and watery. The walls swam with strange lights and looking down at his hands, they were back to front. The obvious way out was the iron-shod gate leading to his mother’s orchard. Milo had a moment to contemplate that his mother certainly didn’t own an orchard, before realising his mistake and (of course) wandered up to the door of Robar’s cottage with a shake of his head at his own stupidity.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious sprinted back and slid up to the pitfall that Thalin had collapsed into. The mage lay at the bottom with a grimace on his face. He was covered in skee but not at all hurt. Torious unwrapped his rope from his bag. Thalin scrambled to his feet and unlatched _Erifeci_ from his pack with a shout “Stay back!”

Torious watched in stunned surprise as the dark purple carapace of a huge insect lunged at Thalin from the shadows, clamping two wicked looking mandibles on his leg. Thalin screamed out in pain as a claw cleaved across his chest. Flaps of skin hung from his shirt. Torious cast the rope aside and leapt forwards onto the back of the beast with a celestial howl.

- - - - - - - - - -​
The two knights of Robar rounded the corner and the first flicked up his visor as he saw the crowd of people huddled next to the road.

“What is this?” exclaimed the knight, pointing his companion’s gaze to the villagers.

With a squeeze of their legs, the knights galloped towards the crowd.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Vaerana heard the scream and darted towards the crater, her longsword unslung. 

- - - - - - - - - -​
Mikka snapped to attention as Vaerana suddenly moved. Watching in concern, his thoughts were drawn to the tug of a child’s hand on his shirt.

“Yes little one?”

The village girl pointed in distress at the two approaching knights, their red plate protruding like a scar among the stones. Mikka looked to warn the villagers, but found his eyes locked with Errilinth’s who shook her head, then dragged herself to her feet. Mikka nodded in recognition. He motioned for everyone to keep quiet then stood himself, though making sure his handbow was ready to be drawn...


----------



## Funeris (Sep 8, 2005)

Good update, spidey.  Can't wait (too long) for the next one 

~Fune


----------



## OaxacanWarrior (Sep 8, 2005)

Funeris said:
			
		

> Good update, spidey.  Can't wait (too long) for the next one
> 
> ~Fune




I just want to add my voice to Funeris's here in commendation on a fine update and in request for another very soon.


----------



## Funeris (Sep 8, 2005)

OaxacanWarrior said:
			
		

> I just want to add my voice to Funeris's here in commendation on a fine update and in request for another very soon.




...he's stalking me 'cuz i haven't mailed his cookies yet 

~Fune


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Sep 9, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Hey HalfOrcHalfBiscuit, thought I'd lost you




No chance of that. It's just that my employers actually expect me to do some work from time to time in exchange for the privilege of them paying me every month. Bloody cheek ...

Anyway, glad to see another great update. Love Milo's delusion. 

Looking forward to more.   

Right, back to catching up with Funeris's Phoee storyhour ...


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Sep 9, 2005)

> No chance of that. It's just that my employers actually expect me to do some work from time to time in exchange for the privilege of them paying me every month. Bloody cheek ...



Cheers Funeris, and nope you don't need to wait too long. Update incoming oh so soon. Then a little down time... then... *drumroll* the new material hits. Thanks for being such a staunch supporter of this SH. Cheers.



> I just want to add my voice to Funeris's here in commendation on a fine update and in request for another very soon.



Thanks OaxacanWarrior, and like above, cheers for sticking with this SH... and now meaning to let on anything but it really starts to kick off after this chapter - dragons, comets, tourneys, torture, love and all sorts. Stay tuned.



> Good update, spidey. Can't wait (too long) for the next one
> Anyway, glad to see another great update. Love Milo's delusion.
> Right, back to catching up with Funeris's Phoee storyhour ...



Cheers HalfOrcHalfBiscuit, and of course, same as above - thanks for reading. Milo's delusion was great fun to roleplay... gosh darn _confusion_.  
And damn, Funeris has set a hell of a pace. My reading claws have dug deep though, so I'm hanging on to the Phoee bandwagon.

Well, update soon guys. 

Spider (straddles his Intellect Devourer mount and canters off into the Tatooine sunset)


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Sep 9, 2005)

*“Here’s your leg”*

Torious plunged _Freedom’s Edge_ into the beast’s back as Vaerana arrived. 

“Umberhulk!” she cried as she spotted the bulk of the creature.

Thalin roared, “Fire!” and struck _Erifeci_ between the Umberhulk’s eyes. 

A red blast of light illuminated the tunnel for a brief moment, and as the light died the Umberhulk emitted a deep thrumming noise then violently withdrew. Thalin sighed with relief as the Umberhulk retreated, but screamed in agony as its mandibles latched onto his lower leg and ripped it from his body.

Torious crushed hard into the ceiling of the tunnel as the Umberhulk retreated. He let go and clattered to the floor. The Umberhulk moved swiftly, almost ape like, and disappeared into the shadows of a tunnel.

Hearing the panicked cries of Thalin, Torious picked the mage’s leg up were it had fallen and walked back.

“Here’s your leg.”

- - - - - - - - - -​
Milo laughed politely as Drizzt told _yet another_ two-handed joke. The other guests guffawed with mirth – Elaith Craulnober in particular seemed to love the drow’s sense of humour and looked to be nearly sick with laughter. Milo felt he should retire for the night and stepped out of the doorway into the brisk night of Carceri. 

Then it was Carceri no more and he found himself in a tunnel, his thumb a little beacon of light. The faint sounds of someone shouting could be heard. _What in Baldur’s Gate just happened?_ With a sense of intense discomfort, Milo headed for the crater hole and thinking better of it, used a jump spell to vault himself upwards.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Mikka clapped once and his sleeves unfurled in a carnival of trinkets.

“as you can see gentle sirs, I am a trader of the finest wares,” soothed Mikka, his voice treacle in the knights ears, “and such luck to find me at a time like this! Perhaps you are a blessed of Tymora? Well, if not, you can be! With this beautiful and honest-to-Tyr blessed by the Lady of Luck herself. Woven on the elven isles and stretched on a black dragon’s hide, these lucky scarves could give you that extra ounce of luck needed to make that promotion. Or perhaps there is a special lady? If so, let me inform you of this particular mark on the seam of the cloth…”

The knights, still mounted though fully entranced by Mikka, did not see Errilinth staring steely into the eyes of the horses. The animals lapsed into a serene state. She was sure they would not move for anything less than an earthquake.

The knights applauded as Mikka bowed low, the scarves lain on his outstretched hands.

“Well shown dwarf. Well shown,” cried one of the knights, looking to his companion for agreement.

Mikka withdrew the scarves and still smiling drew his handbow, loaded with a leaf-green bolt, “I’m not a dwarf”. 

He fired and the bolt multiplied in the air. The knights ceased their applause as each took a dozen bolts to the chest. The horses held still as their riders slipped sideways and crashed to the ground.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Milo reached the apex of his jump. Face to face with the Umberhulk for a fleeting second, he only had a moment to dart _Sliverspike_ into a bulbous eye before descending again. He caught onto the ledge of the hole and looked upwards. The Umberhulk was nowhere to be seen. The beast was beaten, but not dead and a little too wise to test the invaders of his home again.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious crossed his arms as Thalin wiped the sweat from his head and tested his reattached leg.

“Thank you Torious,” said Thalin.

“Tyr moves in mysterious ways,” answered Torious.

Vaerana frowned, and then helped Thalin to his feet. Thalin looked at her for a moment then forced a smile.

Milo jogged back to the party after a number of minutes (he had to twice return to that accursed social in the cottage) and asked what had happened. The halfling held a summoning coin in each hand, ready to throw. He was distraught he had missed Thalin’s limb loss and subsequent healing.

With a small effort, the heroes pulled themselves out of the pitfall and sat well clear of the Umberhulk’s lair. After a moment, Mikka appeared and informed the party of the two dead knights. Torious thanked Mikka for dealing with the situation, though was surprised it had not gone awry as usual. 

Thalin promptly took the gauntlets from Milo and magically identified them. As he held them, the gauntlets were feather-light. His magical analysis ominously told him that they would soon gain in what they lacked. However, they could enable the user to fly, so Thalin considered them an asset, but an asset not suitable for Milo’s backpack. 

A decision was made to throw the dead knights into the pit of the Umberhulk, since each of the heroes now harboured a grudging admiration for the beast. Milo assured everyone that if it had been an Ankheg it would have been a massacre.

- - - - - - - - - -​
In a jovial mood, the heroes approached the walls of Illinvur. The villagers were recounting their fortune of having the heroes save them, and being offered passage through the pass. Thalin tried to talk to Errilinth, but the aged woman was for the first time sullen and distant, only confirming that she “had to accept what would happen now”. Thalin didn’t quite understand, though accepted the strange offer of a non-magical ring with the initial of “M” emblazoned on it. Errilinth said she no longer had any need for it, and told Thalin it was his to keep.

Vaerana too had adopted a sullen mood. Torious attempted to bolster her spirits, even offering to bless her, but he was rejected each and every time.

“What’s the matter?” Torious pressed, his eyes glancing up at the gates of the town.

Vaerana paused for a moment, then looked up at Torious with eyes charged with regret, “I’m so sorry Torious, I didn’t mean for this to happen at all. Just remember that.”

Torious halted his walk, perplexed at Vaerana’s words. The gates opened as they approached and Torious pushed to the front alongside Milo and Thalin, ready for a heroes welcome. The heavy doors parted to reveal a line of knights, dressed in red plate.

Torious started, his hand reflexing to _Freedom’s Edge_. The boulders that formed the road to the gates suddenly sprouted a shadowy wall of crossbowmen, their weapons trained on the crowd of villagers.

“What is this?” cried Torious as he whirled around to see every escape cut off.

The knights parted and Robar trod forwards on his red stallion. Behind him stood the towering warrior of The Bear, and the thin, cloaked figure of a man that, amid the confusion, Milo suddenly recognised as the man from his dream – the one who had caught the falling comet. 

The heroes were trapped and heavily outnumbered. Escape plans were hurriedly exchanged, though nothing covered both themselves and the villagers. Robar gave a wide, satisfied smile at the adventurers, then offered out his hand. Torious looked dumbfounded as Vaerana pushed past and in a complete silence, walked the distance to the side of Robar.

Robar leant down and Vaerana meekly kissed his cheek, though her eyes averted the scar-lit gaze of Torious. With a bellowing order from The Bear, the crossbowmen closed in for the easy capture.


To be continued in…

*Ice, Luck and Honour*
*Chapter 12: … And Into The Fire*

The murderous Robar has captured our intrepid heroes! As the companions come to terms with the treacherous Vaerana, the violence of The Bear and the wicked torture of a wayward drow, Thalin, Milo and Torious’ plans of escape are suddenly given a glorious opportunity.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 9, 2005)

Excellent update, as usual.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 9, 2005)

Hooray! You have caught up from the previous incarnation of this story!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Sep 10, 2005)

> Excellent update, as usual.



Thanks Hairy Minotaur - likewise to your storyhour. Great stuff.



> Hooray! You have caught up from the previous incarnation of this story!



Hello hello hello! Great to have you back on track Broccli_Head... can't wait to spring the new material on you guys.

See you very soon. And maybe bump if I'm languishing on page 3?  

Righto. Off to catch a train. 

Spider J


----------



## Funeris (Sep 13, 2005)

Here's a friendly bump to gain more readers for Spidey while he's on vacation...er...holiday

_lucky eight legged bastard_ 

~Fune


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you Funeris!

Yes I'm a lucky chap. Currently knocking around Toronto, basking in the sun (makes a change to Edinburgh, let me tell you) - watching the bluejays and doing all sorts.

Hell, I'm not going to write out a travel account, suffice to say I'm haing a great time (on holiday with Freedom'sEdge would you believe) but new ideas are whirling in my cagey little head so I'm looking forward to getting back.

Spider


----------



## freedoms_edge (Sep 13, 2005)

What??? Spider your in Toronto also????? When? How? WHY??????????

You book a holiday, thinking, hey nice peace and quiet away from my evil, vindictive, favourite-character-killing DM, but NO, Spider always has to come and ruin me.....   

_UNLUCKY 2 legged bastard _  :\


----------



## brellin (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh no I'v read all the posts so far. I need an update! oh and hello everyone


----------



## darthkilmor (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm new to reading story hours and randomly decided to read this one, and must, say, i like it very much, keep up the good work!


----------



## Funeris (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, since the spider is out catching some flies and tormenting Freedom's Edge, I'll welcome you in his stead Darthkilmor and Brellin.

You both have undoubtedly chosen one of the best more recent Story Hours.

Well, I'm gonna pop out again and count the idle seconds until Spidey returns...(no rush or anything, Spider) 

~Fune


----------



## brellin (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh and how many seconds would that be? I just ask so I can count them to. And thank you 
for the welcome Funeris.


----------



## Funeris (Sep 22, 2005)

Brellin said:
			
		

> Oh and how many seconds would that be?




I wish I knew.  
And your welcome for the...er....um...welcome   Spidey would do it if he were around...since he's not, its my job to (and thereby bump his story for even more new readers).

~Fune


----------



## OaxacanWarrior (Sep 22, 2005)

Funeris said:
			
		

> I wish I knew.
> And your welcome for the...er....um...welcome   Spidey would do it if he were around...since he's not, its my job to (and thereby bump his story for even more new readers).
> 
> ~Fune




You are such a nice guy!  Spidey's so lucky to have you around!

*wipes off nose and goes back to what he was doing*


----------



## Funeris (Sep 22, 2005)

Eh.  Someone has got to hold the fort down when the General goes out for a stroll.



~Fune


----------



## freedoms_edge (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, thought i may as well bump the old girl back up top as we're back, and Spidey should be posting again in the next 2 days.

You hear that Spider, 2 DAYS, don't let me down now!  

(Proudly holds up badge "I survived 2 weeks with Spider   ")


----------



## brellin (Sep 28, 2005)

(Dose the Happy Dance   [rather poorly  ]) Are you telling the truth?   If you are then I thank you from the bottem of my heart.


----------



## Funeris (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey Spidey...just thought I'd tell you...when you went on vacation, my Story Hour had four pages...now it has six!!! And I have ten more posts in it than yours!

(Of course not all of it is story...some is commentary from myself and others...)

But still....Its good to know you're back and hopefully...you'll try to catch up 

(not that I'm encouraging any sort of SH rivalry-race or anything  )
~Fune


----------



## brellin (Sep 29, 2005)

It has been about 24 days since the las update please the voices in my head hunger for 
your awsome writing.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm back. 

I'm angry. 

I'm very quick and very nervous because of too many coffees. 

But most of all I'm angry. 

I'll tell you why. 

But first...


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Oct 4, 2005)

*A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour*
*Chapter 12: …And into the Fire*

*"I've been waiting for this"*

The circle of guards constricted. Thalin felt a bolt catch against his robe and he spun to face the guard. Droplets of ice dripped from the mage’s hand as he snarled in anger. Both Dariel and Isplit darted away. Dariel shot into the sky and Isplit quickly lost himself amid the throng of ankles and feet.

“The damn fool Torious! Look where your woman has landed us now,” spat Thalin, “if that whore steps near me again I’ll…”

A spear butt snaked from within the cluster of guards and cracked into Thalin’s mouth, hard. Thalin reeled backwards, the crossbowmen fanning back to let the mage fall to his knees. Torious went to unlatch _Freedom’s Edge_, but the sights of every crossbow bristled in his direction. Over the pained gasps of Thalin, Torious slowly unbuckled his scabbard and let it fall. _Freedom’s Edge_ fell heavily into the frosted mud. Thalin raised his eyes to the blade, then hung his head in defeat.

Milo cast all his weapons to the ground, which took some time. The halfling seemed in a daze, though his eyes flitted wildly about like a trapped animal. With each drop, the guards kicked the various contraptions into the mass of soldiers and well out of reach. Thalin eventually followed suit, though his eyes bore into the ground and at one point he violently shoved Torious’ hand aside when the Aasimar went to help him. _Erifeci_ was torn from the mage's grasp and handed towards Robar.

As the companions did this, the villagers were guided through the town gates. Robar strutted about, gloating in the climax of his plans. His voice had acquired a jackal laugh that bounced over the collected masses. Torious stared at the sickly red plate and felt his scars boil with energy. 

Robar was gesturing laconically with a tall man in black robes, whose sharp face remained stoic and distant. Milo swivelled to get a better look and caught his breath as he recognised the man from his dream. The one who had caught the comet. 

Robar placed _Erifeci_ in the man's pale hands. The gaunt man smiled thinly then said something more. The man seemed to be looking for someone in the throng of villagers. Milo thought quick. He hadn’t seen Mikka or Errilinth since he had dropped his weapons. 

He only had a moment to contemplate this as what sounded like a whining choir tuned up in his head, though the sound suddenly vaulted into a celestial cacophony.

“Torious!” hissed Milo.

But Milo couldn’t stop the light spilling forth from the Aasimar’s scars. A furious screaming filled the minds of those about him as Torious fought to control the roiling energies. Robar saw his shadow dancing madly against the walls of Ilinvur and turned to face Torious. Robar stalked forwards without a word. People fell silent.

Robar had often talked of his desire to kill this ‘scarboy’, his voice slurring over too much wine as he detailed each way he would take the boy apart. Tales were told of screams from the bowels of Ilinvur fort, where torture was a trade, well rewarded by the masters of the place. No one doubted that the dungeons were his destination.

“Murderer,” hissed Torious through clenched teeth, “I have come to judge you by the hand of Tyr.”

Robar barked with laughter. The crossbowmen took the cue and joined in. Robar seemed to double up, clutching his stomach. In a flash, Robar sprang up and crushed his fist into Torious’s face. The guard’s laughter abruptly died, but violent cackles bubbled from Robar’s throat as the Aasimar folded heavily at Milo’s feet. Robar spat onto Torious’s chestplate and turned away.

Milo had timed it well. In one quick motion he drew _Sliverspike_ from the harness on his back and windmilled his hand towards Robar. The Halfling took a pace forwards to complete the arc. His sight bulged then was crushed into darkness. _Sliverspike_ flew uselessly into the air. Milo thought of when he was young and had slipped down a well, the rush of darkness and the cool, real fear.

As Milo fell forwards he saw Thalin and Torious on the floor, then finally the tall gaunt man framed between the forest of guards, a bone thin hand pointed straight at him.

- - - - - - - - -​
Thalin stared hard at the floor, the pain in his wrists had long since numbed to a constant throb. He rolled his head to the left and saw Milo stirring. The Halfling had a worse deal than either of the humans. The chains on the wall barely stretched to his wrists, and his arms were strung tight apart. Milo moaned then started to squirm as he began to wake. Torious was hung a little further along the circular wall, his blonde hair hung limp and dirty over his face. Thalin thought he could be asleep or awake, he couldn’t tell.

“Milo,” called Thalin quietly.

Milo shook again, his miniature form writing in the dank light of the cell. He stopped suddenly, falling limp. Milo strained his head towards Thalin. His eyes were already alert and searching. He’s already trying to think of a way out, thought Thalin with a rush of appreciation for his companion.

Milo swung his head back and tried to ignore the bursting pains in his shoulders. He was pretty sure his arms had been pulled out of the sockets so that he would squeeze into the chains. Fighting off another wave of pain, Milo took in his surroundings. Thalin and Torious were hung on either side of him, their arms slung above them and their feet a few hand spans from the cobbled floor. 

The only light came from a sputtering brazier that stood in a small passageway directly across from him. It was the only exit, aside from a large pit that dominated the middle of the room. A thick, fetid smell rose from it and Milo could only imagine what lay at the bottom.

“Hey Thalin,” grimaced Milo, “where’s the pendulum?”

Thalin couldn’t help but crack a smile. The small rush of humour was crushed immediately. A stomp of feet echoed from the corridor and brazier erupted shadows as Robar stalked into the chamber with two guards at his heel. Torious’s head snapped up.

Robar motioned at Thalin as he moved around the pit till he was level with Torious. Milo didn’t think the Aasimar had enough reach to kick Robar into the pit, but knew Torious was thinking the very same thing. The two guards marched around the other way and began to unlatch Thalin, securing him into a set of chains. As soon as his hand was free, Thalin went to summon the Art, but his mind was suppressed somehow. He grunted as he dropped the distance to the ground and was led away.

Robar stared intently at Torious. Torious stared back. 

“First things first,” smiled Robar, “time to seal those scars shut.”

- - - - - - - - - -​
Thalin was marched through a rush of different corridors. Each new turn seemed to herald a different architect’s plan, as brick gave way to a rough hewn stone then to a flaking plaster, then back to the stone. He thought he had been led two levels deeper, but he couldn’t be sure. 

The braziers spread along the sides hurt his head and half the time his eyes were clamped shut. He knew it was unlikely, but even given the chance of escape, he wouldn’t find his way back to Torious and Milo, let alone to the upper levels. Assuming they were underground, thought Thalin.

Eventually a dank wooden door was opened and Thalin was strung up in the centre of the room. His feet once again trailed a few hand spans above the ground. The pain quickly returned to his arms. The door closed and his eyes searched about the dim room.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious didn’t blink as three guards entered the cell and rushed to set up a small table against a wall. 

“I’ve been waiting for this,” said Robar as one of the guards pulled a thick black thread from his pocket with one hand and a stiletto knife from the other.

Milo turned his head away as Robar took the thread and two guards clamped against Torious’s legs, whilst the third guard lowered the Aasimar’s chains.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Thalin’s eyes began to adjust. The room was of similar size to the last cell, but all about him were steps and mounds of rock. They glistened with a dull blue shine. There was no other light in the room. Thalin remembered something his father had taught him once, but he was sure those lichen were native to the Underdark, not the planes of the North.

His mind began to race away, but soft footsteps flared his senses to attention. The shadows condensed and a young boy stepped smoothly from the darkness. Thalin was immediately unnerved. The child couldn’t be more than ten years old, but his movements were liquid and lithe. Thalin stared as the child stepped into the light. He cradled a small bundle of spider silk in his arms. One small grey hand idly stroked the bulbous sack, small shapes in the bag reacted to the touch and clustered against the fingers of the drow.

“I am here on behalf of a friend,” said the child in a voice like a nightmare wrapped in velvet, “Lyle Blackrock sends his late regards.”


----------



## Funeris (Oct 4, 2005)

Helluva comeback Spidey.  Helluva good read. 

So...what's got you all up in arms??

~Fune


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Oct 4, 2005)

Okay. Here we go...

[edit]Actually, hold on. Before going into answer mode, I'll explain. Canada was lovely, then I was secreted away in a few different locations once i got back. I only managed to get back yesterday, reeled from the number of replies, believing it to be a computer fault and promptly went to the pub. Today I started afresh.

I am angry because I moved into a new flat the day I got back and the disc (yes yes, I still use old-school floppies) I used to backup my stuff had corrupted. Suffice to say my flat mate had formatted his laptop - the one that I use - so everything went  up at that precise second. I was angry. Was. not anymore. Please don't hide.

So, I kicked my own ass and wrote up a new chapter 12. That was the first bit. I've only just thought now that it might be as dark as it it because I'm angry. More likely coincedence. hmm.

In effect, we have a lost chapter. If I ever find a hidden copy of the file I'll post it up anyway, just as a sad little curio. Maybe. Sorry for ranting. I was incredibly bad tempered.

Sooooo.... I'm back. And I'm happy (now). So A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour continues. Please let me know what you think of the new stuff.

Anyway. Here are my varied responses to your gargled screams that are questions. 

(massive intake of breath)



			
				brellin said:
			
		

> Oh no I'v read all the posts so far. I need an update! oh and hello everyone





			
				darthkilmor said:
			
		

> I'm new to reading story hours and randomly decided to read this one, and must, say, i like it very much, keep up the good work!



Hello Brellin and Darthkilmor! It's great to have you on board... thanks for giving Ice, Luck and Honour a shot. You've jumped on the bandwagon at what I would think is a perfect point - from here on in (and it's a long way in) it's all new stuff. Enjoy!



			
				Funeris said:
			
		

> Well, since the spider is out catching some flies and tormenting Freedom's Edge, I'll welcome you in his stead Darthkilmor and Brellin.



Thank you Funeris! That's very kind of you. I really do appreciate it. And yes, many flies caught (_death spell_ against 1/50th of a hitpoint can catch quite a handful) and Freedom's Edge successfully driven insane.  



			
				brellin said:
			
		

> Oh and how many seconds would that be? I just ask so I can count them to. And thank you Funeris



What I wouldn't give for a _Timestop_ scroll.



			
				Funeris said:
			
		

> Spidey would do it if he were around...since he's not, its my job to



My god. My _Charm Via Internet_ actually worked! Where the jimmies is my patent book?!? ps... thanks again. I owe you.



			
				OaxacanWarrior said:
			
		

> *wipes off nose and goes back to what he was doing*



*Spider picks up discarded tissue, frowns, then gives it to his team of intellect devourer tracker-killers*



			
				Freedom's Edge said:
			
		

> You hear that Spider, 2 DAYS, don't let me down now!



 



			
				Funeris said:
			
		

> Hey Spidey...just thought I'd tell you...when you went on vacation, my Story Hour had four pages...now it has six!!! And I have ten more posts in it than yours!



You rotter. Just so you know, I do thrive on a challenge so please   bring it on  though actually... crap. you're winning. :\ 
I'll update on yours asap. I'm in catchup mode with everything right now.



			
				brellin said:
			
		

> It has been about 24 days since the las update please the voices in my head hunger for your awesome writing.



please please please keep counting like this. It makes me feel so guilty, yet wanted.  And thankyou for the compliments...  I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy writing it up and getting to relive every moment over and over and over and over and over as I beat myself up over each and every sentence. ROAR!!!  


That's it. You guys talk now.

Spider.


----------



## Funeris (Oct 4, 2005)

_Charm via Internet_!!!!  

::Growls...stalks away, turns corner...sheds tear...then pivots and hurries back to desk::

Damn my weak will save. 

And...you're welcome 

~Fune


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Oct 4, 2005)

Funeris said:
			
		

> _Charm via Internet_!!!!
> 
> ::Growls...stalks away, turns corner...sheds tear...then pivots and hurries back to desk::
> 
> ...



man oh man. I love a pivot.

Well, I'm reading through your SH as I type (though I'm hungry so that won't last for too much longer)... nice to see you're a Vonnegut fan. Me too. I have rated Slaughterhouse5 as my favourite read for quite a few years now. sigh. 

Ah well, all posts must come to an end.

So it goes.

Spider.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 5, 2005)

Heya Spider and Friends!    Just wanted to pop my head in from the land of those who are plagued by the demons of internet censorship and say hi!  Oh, and any chance you could put up a PDF of the SH for those of us who can't get on from work?    Pretty please?  

Take care and hope to see you soon.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Oct 5, 2005)

Welcome back Spidey!

Great, if rather grim (especially for our heroes) update. I can only imagine the names that your players must have been calling you at the time.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Oct 5, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Heya Spider and Friends! Just wanted to pop my head in from the land of those who are plagued by the demons of internet censorship and say hi! Oh, and any chance you could put up a PDF of the SH for those of us who can't get on from work?  Pretty please?
> 
> Take care and hope to see you soon.



Hey Ashy! Good to see you about again. Damn those censorship vagabonds. Sure, I'll set about mocking up a pdf - hell, I can throw in something that I've been wanting to post for a while. A Cast of Thousands is a list of places, people, battle sites and events that appear in the SH, so good reference for all you guys. Of course, it will be heavily censored (oops, looks like I'm a bad guy too  because it compiles the entire Chronicle - which means I'll have to write up updates every now and then, but that will be okey dokey with me). Well, I'll get working on it. Pretty please accepted.




			
				HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> Welcome back Spidey!
> 
> Great, if rather grim (especially for our heroes) update. I can only imagine the names that your players must have been calling you at the time.



Thanks HalfOrc, and yep yep, pretty grim for the heroes. Not that many cries of woe from the players because Thalin and Milo wanted to avoid the city, but Torious trusted Vaerana *rolleyes* and stuck them in this mess. But in truth, he was given every reason because Errilinth was a humdinger of a red herring (groan). Ah well, read on to see how it all unfolds.

And everybody was scared of the drow child  . I love creepy kids.

And well, I'm used to names. But its all for sake of the story. And the players know that I love love love giving the characters something to remember.

Nice to have to back! Update coming soon.

Spider


----------



## freedoms_edge (Oct 5, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> And everybody was scared of the drow child  . I love creepy kids.




Not so much scared, more mentally scarred. 

Also - Creepy Kid = Spider J in a nutshell.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 6, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Hey Ashy! Good to see you about again. Damn those censorship vagabonds. Sure, I'll set about mocking up a pdf - hell, I can throw in something that I've been wanting to post for a while. A Cast of Thousands is a list of places, people, battle sites and events that appear in the SH, so good reference for all you guys. Of course, it will be heavily censored (oops, looks like I'm a bad guy too  because it compiles the entire Chronicle - which means I'll have to write up updates every now and then, but that will be okey dokey with me). Well, I'll get working on it. Pretty please accepted.




WOO HOO!  Thanks, Spider!  Drop me an email when the big event occurs, eh?


----------



## OaxacanWarrior (Oct 6, 2005)

Great update and welcome back Spider J!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey guys.



			
				Freedom's Edge said:
			
		

> Not so much scared, more mentally scarred.
> 
> Also - Creepy Kid = Spider J in a nutshell.



Wellll..... maybe. It was time for a bit of a psychological scare to the characters. And what better than little drow with bags of spiders?



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> WOO HOO! Thanks, Spider! Drop me an email when the big event occurs, eh?



Will do. Might take a wee while, but it will surface. My pleasure. Remember to keep nagging me on writing style!



			
				OaxacanWarrior said:
			
		

> Great update and welcome back Spider J!



Thanks Oaxacan, glad to have you back also! The Chronicle really starts to get some pace behind it after these chapters - the characters have deadlines to hit and people to chase. Sigh. They coped well! 

I hope I haven't scared off the new readers.   

Anyway.

Spider.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 7, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Will do. Might take a wee while, but it will surface. My pleasure. Remember to keep nagging me on writing style!




I shall, but I have to play catchup with the SH first!


----------



## brellin (Oct 10, 2005)

i brellin have been cut off from the net (my little brother and mother fried the cumputer monater) but i stoped in to post.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Oct 12, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> I shall, but I have to play catchup with the SH first!



no problem, so see you soon.  



> i brellin have been cut off from the net (my little brother and mother fried the cumputer monater) but i stoped in to post.



i spider give you my sympathy. I don't get how people can kill computers so quickly - it's a mystery. sigh.

Well, update coming soon!

spider


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Oct 17, 2005)

*Interlude Number Eight: A Tale of Servitude*

Gruulth strode through the gatehouse, the inky night greeting him as he left Ilinvur town. Onyx crouched motionless, its eyes, all of them, trained on the long hawk-like walk of the necromancer. Both fit easily into the sickly moonlight.

Gruulth came to a halt and gave a glance of recognition at the machine beast before him. His face rose quickly into a snarl.

"Where is Arkella?" demanded Gruulth, "I will not talk to a pack of monstrosities."

"She is busy," croaked the voice of Onyx.

"She is not," replied Gruulth venomously.

A second past, then one of the Onyx stepped forwards.

"My apologies Sir Gruulth, I have been delayed."

"I see," answered Gruulth, "So what task do you run on now that the staff is in my possession?"

"Whatever you please" hissed the beast.

"Exactly, so tidy up whatever you have got yourself into and listen," said Gruulth, "scout westwards and clear any threats. Our way mustn't be blocked. We've been held back too long already. My master doesn't wait and after all this I must still get to Tilverton."

"Yes."

"Take who you need."

"I need nobody," growled Onyx with defiance.

"Good, then leave."

Onyx withdrew immediately and loped into the shadows, their whirring joints eventually whispering to silence.

Gruulth waited. He savoured the complete isolation of the darkness, though the occasional cry could be heard from the town behind him. But before him stretched a gulf of unknown, at least until the sun lit everything in a sickly light.

With these thoughts he turned and sunk into the shadows of the Ilinvur walls.

Far off, a deep baying of wolves awoke the night and the residents of Ilinvur pulled their sheets a little closer about them.


----------



## Funeris (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice update as always Spider!

Just wondering..._and I guess I could skip back thru your posts to check...but eh...I'm pretty busy at work today...so, I'll just ask..._...have you set up a Rogue's thread for this Story Hour??  I'd love to see the stats on Onyx...it's a great idea...and one I'd love to steal and throw at my own PCs 

~Fune


----------



## Funeris (Oct 25, 2005)

*Bizump*

cuz the spider got quiet.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Oct 26, 2005)

Funeris said:
			
		

> cuz the spider got quiet.




You would not believe the week I've just had. Seriously. One of those aligning-of-the-planets moments. But... that has passed and now I can get back on with this.

(drumroll)...... Update tomorrow!

Spider.


----------



## Palskane (Oct 28, 2005)

Great! Been looking forward to an update. This SH rocks! Keep up the good work, SpiderJ.


----------



## Funeris (Oct 28, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> You would not believe the week I've just had. Seriously. One of those aligning-of-the-planets moments. But... that has passed and now I can get back on with this.
> 
> (drumroll)...... Update tomorrow!




Well, its tomorrow...and only for another fourty minutes.    But, hey S-J, if you waited until 12:01, you'd be updating on my birthday.  And I would just love that kind of present!  Really, creativity (and hopefully evil goodness I can borrow for my own games) is the gift that keeps on giving.    

By aligning-of-the-planets...did you mean in a bad way like when Cthulhu awakens or in a good way like when you find that the arcane energy flowing through your veins spikes to the level of a god?  Just curious.  

~Fune


----------



## brellin (Oct 28, 2005)

*I'm back*

After my long (forced) break I once again have internet in my house  . 
So now I must get up to date on storyhours


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Oct 28, 2005)

Palskane said:
			
		

> Great! Been looking forward to an update. This SH rocks! Keep up the good work, SpiderJ.



Thanks Palskane, these few chapters that we are knee deep in have been quite tough to write up, but onwards and upwards. Your support really helps!




			
				Funeris said:
			
		

> Well, its tomorrow...and only for another fourty minutes.  But, hey S-J, if you waited until 12:01, you'd be updating on my birthday. And I would just love that kind of present! Really, creativity (and hopefully evil goodness I can borrow for my own games) is the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> By aligning-of-the-planets...did you mean in a bad way like when Cthulhu awakens or in a good way like when you find that the arcane energy flowing through your veins spikes to the level of a god? Just curious.



Well well. Happy Birthday Funeris! (spider brings in a cobweb-encrusted cake) Of course I can delay the next post, in fact I've gone back over it for a swift re-tinker of a few parts, so update in the next couple of hours as I toil to make you guys happy.  

And the aligning-of-the-planets was a *bad* day. Perhaps I was being dramatic, but it as at least a small asteroid shower with accompanying aurora. The less I speak of it the better. Grrr Hiss Snarl.




			
				brellin said:
			
		

> After my long (forced) break I once again have internet in my house  .
> So now I must get up to date on storyhours



Welcome back brellin! you're just in time for a long-awaited update. Hope that cable doesn't snap this time, because Thalin, Milo and Torious are about to enter a whole world of pain...]

Yours with a bag of arachnids,

Spider.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Oct 28, 2005)

*“An arm for an arm.”*

_Thalin stood under the ice. His hair lay thick on his head as he gazed up at the dripping funnels that hung above him. The bowels of the castle were absolutely silent. His father could be looking for him but Thalin didn’t care. This was his place. It was his sanctuary where the ice grew a little more every day till they joined like the glassy pillars that spread about him. His candle shook. It would time for training soon, but the cold had crept deep and Thalin felt his young bones cry out. He turned to go but was jarred back as his arm snagged on a pillar of ice. His flesh was stuck fast. A sudden sense of horror flooded Thalin’s mind as he pulled the flesh from the arm like skinning a newborn wolf. There was no pain._ 

That is when Thalin’s eyes snapped open. The dull blue room greeted his vision. The entranced face of the drow child Sliinith gazed eagerly at the mage’s reaction. Thalin went to speak but a pain drove down his arm and caught his heart like a vice. He wrenched his head sideways to see the skin of his right arm spiralling into a mesh of silk nests. He was not dreaming now. Each thread of skin was a fingers width and the arm up to the elbow was a web of bleeding strings. An army of slick black spiders worked over his arm, slowly loosening more skin. 

Sliinith smiled as Thalin’s face contorted somewhere between shock and despair.

“For Lyle,” soothed the child, “this is the only fair way, mage. An arm for an arm.” 

“Stop,” gasped Thalin, “Please!”

“Soon. Soon. My spiders are almost full. It is such a shame you didn’t tear any more limbs from that poor man.”

“He tried to kill me!” strained Thalin, his face a mask of sweat and pain.

“I know. But you killed him instead,” nodded Sliinith as if a business deal had just been completed, “and through a rather elaborate set of promises, I am he who must ensure that you don’t forget what you did. Lyle was a popular man. I’m sure you would agree.”

Sliinith let an errant spider drop to his delicate hand. It crawled with purpose to a finger nail then leapt smoothly into the air and landed in the shadows near Thalin’s feet. Sliinith looked the mage over. His arm would never heal, but more importantly than that, Sliinith was quite sure that he had created a lasting impression. The Blackrock’s will be pleased. With an exhausted slowness, he began to pluck each spider from its place and drop them back into the bag.

- - - - - - - -​
Milo crunched his eyes shut. Torious never screamed, but Milo could hear the Aasimar’s boots scraping against the guards hold. The fool was probably still trying to get a chance at Robar.

Finally the guards scraped Torious’s chains back into place with a metallic shriek. Robar had gloated over his victory and the intelligence of the capture throughout the threading. Milo had remembered what he could. Robar had detailed how he had followed them by something called Firewalking, that the tall gaunt man who had appeared in Milo’s dream was named Gruulth and that he was the man who had commissioned the capture of not themselves, but the staff that Thalin had carried. It seemed _Erifeci_ was something more than any of them had assumed. Frustratingly, nothing had been said of Thalin.

Robar stalked out, the guards licking at his heels. Milo dared a look at Torious. The Aasimar was staring straight ahead, his face defiant in the flickering light. His scars were tied shut. Ugly black thread crisscrossed each cheek like cheap riding boots. Blood ran a steady patter onto the floor.

It was days before Torious even moved, though the whole time his eyes shone like steel. Milo slept painfully and in fits.

On the third day, Thalin was led back in. His right arm was a sickly limb of silk and blood. Milo couldn’t tell where flesh stopped and spider silk started. Thalin told Milo what he could. That he was tortured by a drow. It was vengeance by the Blackrock family for dispatching their son. Milo wondered why Thalin hadn’t been killed, but came up with no easy answers.

Robar hadn’t been seen since he had laced up Torious, and Sliinith had all but disappeared. Milo, Thalin and Torious had been left to die. The guards rarely came to check on them and the food had stopped.

On the fourth day a lone guard emerged from the tunnel and observed the strung up captives. Torious watched steadily as the guard picked his way around the pit and checked on each prisoner in turn. Thalin locked eyes with the man and felt a strange sense of calm descend. Milo looked away. 

Finally the guard stood before all three and motioned with a hand. The shackles that held them fell away suddenly and the three heroes crashed to the hard stone floor. Milo tried to break his fall but his wrists burnt with pain. Torious immediately tensed to escape. Thalin just lay shaking, cradling his arm.

The guard’s features simmered away. Flesh seemed to pinch and fold. Bones slotted neatly apart then back together again. Before their eyes, the guards’ uniform re-stitched into a heavy red cape and Errilinth’s face smiled sadly out. Thalin cried out with a gargle of sheer relief. Torious wavered unsteadily. Milo remained awestruck.

“My friends, we do not have long,” urged Errilinth, her voice low, “you must escape. And quickly. I have done what I can to aid your advance.”

“We thank you,” croaked Thalin as he stood slowly. He tried flexing his fingers but instead ground his teeth in pain.

“Of course. Your time will come to repay me. Now, take the first exit on your left…”

Errilinth’s voice trailed away and her face fell suddenly. Each of the heroes felt a keen wail in their minds. The braziers flickered then fell to almost nothingness. Errilinth whirled to face the corridor.

“I am too late!” cried the old woman.

The small amulet around her neck danced with power and the room was bathed in a sickly light. 

The shadowed form of Gruulth stormed from the corridor and without a word loosed a screaming ball of black energy from his hand. It sped across the pit and struck Errilinth in the chest. She collapsed at once. 

Gruulth ignored the heroes and punching his hands in the air, drew forth a shimmering nightmare which curled lazily around the necromancer’s fingers before snaking towards Errilinth as she stood to face him. Errilinth brought her hands forwards and held the snarling incantation at bay. Thalin’s mind thundered with brilliant energies as the two powers locked before him. 

The stones above them began to shake and mortar rained down. Errilinth was shrieking with hatred as she bulled Gruulth’s magic back towards him. Her skin stripped away suddenly, leaving a weathered husk of a woman. Dust spilled from open tears and dark energies surged inside her.

Thalin knew then that she was a liche. Thalin felt the strands of knowledge in his head knot together. He understood now. But how could he help her against this man?

“Your time is ended witch,” cried Gruulth, his face a macabre mask in the blazing light.

“Your time will never come you fool! What you chase will never be granted!” hissed Errilinth.

A horde of flies erupted from the well and filled the room in a second. 

Thalin whirled a brilliant disc of ice and cast it at Gruulth. With a stoop of his shoulders, Gruulth dissipated the ice and sent the vortex of shadows at the fledgling mage. Errilinth cried one last time and threw herself before the spell. 

A number of things happened.

As Errilinth was torn asunder, her necklace shattered and the sudden rush of arcane energy blew upwards and outwards. Suddenly, there was sky above.

Milo gasped as the sunlight screamed into his eyes, but the Halflings only instinct was to stumble away. The rubble rained down, a blinding darkness falling as quickly as the sunlight had appeared. Torious found Thalin and hauled him forwards, their feet treading a tough slope of rock leading upwards. A second explosion thundered behind them and all three heroes were cast to their knees. Milo reached the lip of the crater and looked about him. 

Ilinvur was a hornets nest on fire. Above and behind him was the shattered overhang of the keep. Debris rained downwards and water spilled from somewhere overhead. Over to his left, Milo saw Thalin and Torious crash onto their backs at the edge of the crater.

A thunderous horn call numbed the echo of the explosion. Milo darted around the lip of the crater, throwing a nimble side step as a lump of stone crashed ahead of him. He pulled up next to his companions and halted for a breath.

Behind them, the pit where they had emerged from sparked with black energy, but dust billowed outwards, suddenly hiding the sun again. Torious hacked a cough and propped Thalin up against his arm. Milo swooned with exhaustion, but battled awake.

“Well,” wheezed Milo, “where do we go now?”

Thalin rolled his head about and saw the red of the Robar guard swarming amongst the rocks. Swarms of villagers descended on the fallen keep, most helping people to escape, but some hauling expensive items from the rocks and quickly slinking away.

“There,” said Torious, his hand pointing to a wide spire that was shaped into a blank scroll, “and we claim sanctuary.”

“That wouldn’t stop Robar,” growled Thalin as he pushed himself to a stand. His right arm shook violently, but he clamped it to his chest with his good hand.

“Well we don’t have much else to go on right now,” shrugged Milo, looking at the state they were in.

Torious staggered over the rubble without another word. As one, Milo, Thalin and Torious were swallowed amongst the shadows of an Ilinvur side street.


----------



## Funeris (Oct 28, 2005)

Woo-hoo!  Birthday update!

And it was well worth the wait.  I mean, I don't like drow at all...but Sliinith really makes me want to reconsider   That is the mark of excellent writing, SJ.  

~Funeris


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Oct 28, 2005)

Funeris said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo!  Birthday update!
> 
> And it was well worth the wait.  I mean, I don't like drow at all...but Sliinith really makes me want to reconsider   That is the mark of excellent writing, SJ.
> 
> ~Funeris




My pleasure. And yup, Sliinith is a reoccuring little trouble maker/arm taker. Awww... he's so cute!

I usually hate drow too. They get such a beating that this kiddo was just what I thought might bring them back up in my players eyes. No double swords or big cats around here, Just spiders and torture.

Spider.


----------



## Funeris (Oct 28, 2005)

That's why I love your writing Spider...you're ingenious and able to take an overly cliche race and make them cool again.



~Fune


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Oct 28, 2005)

Funeris said:
			
		

> That's why I love your writing Spider...you're ingenious and able to take an overly cliche race and make them cool again.



Cheers buddy. After testing the drow waters with Sliinith, it opened up a corkscrew of storyhooks for the future. I'll admit, they do get a little involved later on. Keep your eyes peeled for Prince Vaerun. One of my more unwholesome creations.  

Glad you're enjoying the SH!

Anyway. Listen to me warble on.

Spider J


----------



## Funeris (Oct 29, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Keep your eyes peeled for Prince Vaerun. One of my more unwholesome creations.




Will do. 



			
				Spider_J said:
			
		

> Glad you're enjoying the SH!




Like I could not enjoy this! 

~Fune


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Oct 29, 2005)

Ah, coming back to a question asked a few days ago...



> Just wondering...and I guess I could skip back thru your posts to check...but eh...I'm pretty busy at work today...so, I'll just ask......have you set up a Rogue's thread for this Story Hour?? I'd love to see the stats on Onyx...it's a great idea...and one I'd love to steal and throw at my own PCs




Well a Rogue's Thread did kick off... the link is *HERE* , so please go along and have a gander. It is under heavy construction at the moment. I'm adding in all the time, but for ease of all of us, here is _Onyx_:

*Onyx*, modified Shield Guardian
*Medium Size Construct*
*Hit Dice*: 20d10 divided by number of constructs in wolf pack rounded up. 4 constructs = 5d10 (roughly 30hps each)
*Initiative*: +1
*Speed*: 40ft
*AC*: 22 (+2 dex, +10 natural)
*Attacks*: Bite +15, Claw +10/+5
*Damage*: Bite 1d8+8, Claw 1d6+8
*Face/Reach*: 5ft by 5ft
*Special Attacks*: Trip, Spell Storing (1 spell can be stored in each construct - usually delivered with bite attack)
*Special Qualities*: Scent, Construct, Fast Healing 5, Shield Other, Guard, Find Master, Communicate with animal type of construct (ie: Wolf)
*Saves*: Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +2
*Abilities*: Str 20, Dex 14, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1
*Challenge Rating*: 11

*Please refer to Shield Guardian for any query points, or just ask away - I'm happy to answer as best I can! 

Onyx was created by Arkella's late husband as a gift. He was a powerful mage but died rather suddenly. Arkella disappeared and took Onyx as protection. She treats the wolves in a terrible manner, but they afford her communications with wolf populations, which she puts to good use as scouts and in the last six years Arkella has become an extremely competent bounty hunter and tracker.

Onyx is powerful and with the Guardian split across four constructs (and four spell storing opportunities), makes a very effective defender of Arkella.*

Well, that's Onyx. Please take and use as you like. In fact, take whatever you like from this SH - just ask and I'll post up stats.

Spider J


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Nov 1, 2005)

Great update, Spider.

I must also say that I like the way you handled the PCs capture and torture. It looks to me as though you did a fine job of treading the narrow line whereby you managed to humiliate them and hurt them (and hopefully make them feel genuinely vulnerable) without actually killing them off or inflicting such damage as to render the characters useless. (I'm assuming here that Torious' stitch-up can be reversed and that Thalin's arm isn't too badly affected on a permanent basis.)

Looking forward to more creepy arachnoid goodness ...


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Nov 1, 2005)

> Great update, Spider.
> 
> I must also say that I like the way you handled the PCs capture and torture. It looks to me as though you did a fine job of treading the narrow line whereby you managed to humiliate them and hurt them (and hopefully make them feel genuinely vulnerable) without actually killing them off or inflicting such damage as to render the characters useless. (I'm assuming here that Torious' stitch-up can be reversed and that Thalin's arm isn't too badly affected on a permanent basis.)
> 
> Looking forward to more creepy arachnoid goodness ...




Hey buddy,

Thanks for the encouragement! It's a very valid point that you've brought up. In my mind, what makes stories engaging are characters that _change_, be it through their own actions or have actions forced upon them. I could warble on about this topic, but in summary I think that characters must change. Physical changes are one of the easiest to achieve and best remembered.

Okay, spider be quiet! 

Wait, the effects of the torture are (I wanted the torture to remain a distinct memory for the players, not just fade away) :

Torious's scars can certainly be undone, it is just string afterall. Whenever he flares his scars he takes 1hp of damage. It aint much, but always a reminder.

Thalin's arm is a different kettle of fish. Sliinith works shadow magic and the silk he used is pretty much a permanent fixture. His sword arm is full strength, but his lower arm and hand are a mesh of silk-for-skin. And the best bit? His arm cramps in the morning and he can't use spells with somatic components for the first 30 minutes after he wakes up/is woken up.    

Yours menacingly,

Spider.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Nov 1, 2005)

That's actually slightly meaner than I thought you might have gone for. But I still heartily approve.   

By the by, did Milo get off scot free in the torture stakes? Or did he have any permanent effects too?


----------



## freedoms_edge (Nov 1, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> And the best bit? His arm cramps in the morning and he can't use spells with somatic components for the first 30 minutes after he wakes up/is woken up.




You would not BELIEVE the amount of times this stuffed us, what with old Spider "lets roll on the random encounter table" Jerusalem as the DM.....

Not only did the torture leave the physical reminders, mentally it affected how we played the characters as well, up until this point everything had pretty much gone to plan for us. We had that classic "we're invincible" feeling when playing with the characters.  The whole torture sequence brought us back down to faerun with a bump, and, as with all of Spiders twisted little schemes, left us with a few more plot hooks as well.  

If I haven't said it before i'll say it now, you ran an excellent campaign Spidey, and reading this brings back a lot of good (and some slightly disturbing) memories   

Oh, and yes, Milo did get off scott free - again. Not that i'm bitter or anything....  

*Walks off scratching his scars and calling down the wrath of Tyr upon Spidey......*


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Nov 5, 2005)

freedoms_edge said:
			
		

> You would not BELIEVE the amount of times this stuffed us, what with old Spider "lets roll on the random encounter table" Jerusalem as the DM.....
> 
> Not only did the torture leave the physical reminders, mentally it affected how we played the characters as well, up until this point everything had pretty much gone to plan for us. We had that classic "we're invincible" feeling when playing with the characters.  The whole torture sequence brought us back down to faerun with a bump, and, as with all of Spiders twisted little schemes, left us with a few more plot hooks as well.
> 
> ...




*Sniff* 

You crazy kid you. But it's true, it was great fun (cue intro theme for the Wonder Years and Torious wandering around as a small boy with a middle-aged voice over).

ANYWAY.

Update incoming...

Spider.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Nov 5, 2005)

*"we request sanctuary"*

Father Rellin deftly rolled the ancient parchment and slid it into the awaiting scroll case. He pressed his fingers against his temple and gave a deep sigh. _It is such an intricate puzzle_, thought Father Rellin, _legends are welded on prophecy which then spins into elaborate poetry, which must date back at least a thousand years, if not more_.

He raised his eyes from the worn study table as a sudden, urgent knocking pattered from the main doors. All the brothers were with Father Quellrinn, helping to ease the old man's pain. Rellin stood up, his back rattled in protest from having been sat down for at least a days length, probably more. Rellin drew his grey robes about him and stepped towards the main atrium. He gave the astral charts a final defeated glance before emerging into the afternoon light that rained down from the windows in the spire.

Rellin smiled inwardly at the wonders of the archictecture as he unlooped the heavy doors and opened them. The sound of the town flooded in and Rellin caught the faint calls of panic. Before him stood three beggars.

"Father," began a man with his cheeks brutally laced together with black string, "we request sanctuary."

- - - - - - - - - -​
Robar howled in anger. His eyes burnt red with the wrath of Kossuth. Around him lay the rubble of the keep, above him the iron grey sky. The Scarboy, that idiot halfman and the bastard mage were gone. Gruulth had commanded a swift mobilisation of the guard to be ready to leave the next morning. Robar knew that the delay at Ilinvur was a foolish move, but his greed to see the face of those fools as they walked into his trap was too great a bounty to sidestep.

A red-faced guard hammered past and Robar barked an order. The guard looked torn, but flashed the black house symbol of Gruulth and Robar could do nothing but let him go. His plans had fallen secondary to that damn necromancer. This would not stand for much longer. He would travel westwards as expected, but make his move before the castle.

Robar grunted and stalked away, but his foot caught on the floor and turning back, saw his boot in the grasp of a skeletal arm. It's fingers clawed with life and Robar yelped as the pressure on his ankle shot with pain. He smashed his other heel down and tore the hand in half. Robar moved away cautiously, careful to scan the rubble for any more vengeful dead. 

- - - - - - - - - -​
Rellin was a little taken aback by the request for sanctuary. The usual was money, blessings and sometimes books, though this happened less often than he should like. The man's face was in terrible shape, his jaw was a mess of stubble and dried blood.

"My son," nodded Rellin, his short beard bobbing as he spoke, "you are quite welcome, but we can offer little in the way of protection."

"Then let us inside Father," pressed Torious, wincing as he spoke, "we are in dire need. My name is Torious Mangrane, descendent of Tyr. I claim sanctuary in this, an allied house of the gods."

Rellin raised his eyebrows and seemed to think on this momentarily. Behind the three, a patrol of guards rushed past toward the keep. Rellin watched Torious hide his face as they passed.

"Then I will not refuse you brother, nor your companions," said Rellin with something of a forced smile, "My name is Father Rellin of the order of Oghma and I welcome you to my church, though this is a house of knowledge my friends, so please keep your voices low."

Torious thanked Rellin and shook his hand vigorously. Milo watched eagerly. As Rellin turned back inside, Milo tugged at Torious's tattered shirt,

"Torious!" hissed the halfling in a confidential tone, though sadly not below the hearing of Father Rellin, "was that a special handshake? can you teach me? I'll teach you mine."

Torious brushed the halfling away with an enraged look then followed Rellin inside. Thalin pushed Milo in next then followed. The companions disappeared into the temple of Oghma and the frostwood doors heaved close behind them.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Robar struggled for words. His face had flared red with frustration long ago.

"What the bloody hell do you mean? Where on Toril are they?" 

"Sir, they simply didn't come back from patrol," explained Pulgrath, the head guardsman, "they were due back from the market over an hour ago."

Robar whirled out of the room in a rage. Things were not going to plan.

- - - - - - - - - -​
"And that is the truth. We have nothing to hide, except ourselves," ended Torious.

Throughout the retelling of their travels thus far, Rellin had remained silent, nodding and occasionally looking as if he were about to interrupt, but kept his silence none the less. At times Torious had to swallow his own blood, but refused any treatments till he had told his story to the kindly Father. Thalin's arm was quickly bandaged, but healing magic didn't stir any response from the skinned arm.

Milo had been straining to enhance the story at every turn, but Thalin had made it quite clear that it wasn't the time for Milo's breed of storytelling.

Torious waited for Rellin to respond. The air hung heavy and the footsteps of a monk working in the scroll library seemed to echo endlessly in the beautiful structure. The footsteps stopped for a time then continued. Rellin answered with a very serious voice,

"you must not let anyone know who you are or why you are here. I shall tell the brothers as much as they need know. This is an exceptionally delicate situation. For all of you," motioned Rellin, "if Robar knew you were here he wouldn't think again about burning all of this to the ground just to find you."

"He wouldn't find us. We'd be gone," shrugged Milo.

"I don't doubt that you would be gone, but these millions of words around us would be lost. I am their guardian and steps will be taken to keep you hidden. Stay quiet, use the library, do not speak of anything but books. You'll fit in easily."

Milo looked horrified. Torious and Thalin nodded their understanding.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Mikka gave a dramatic snarl and turned on the guard. The four man patrol had been an easy capture and Mikka was working his questions well.

The guard cowered, then shivered as an owl shrieked loudly from the rafters. A demonic weasel in a waistcoat strutted mercilessly about, nipping at the guards restrained hands with wanton abandon.

Mikka flourished a map of the area and drove a stubby finger at Tilverton.

"Tell me what you know!" yelled the Tiefling, his skin bristling with a fiendish glow.

The guard coughed a reply through the rag in his mouth. _Why the jimmies would he know? Silly line of interrogation anyway_, thought Mikka. The tielfling shook his head in well practiced malice and contemplated his next question.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Inside the temple of Oghma, the afternoon led to evening and soon dusk had crept upon them. Isplit and Dariel had not returned to their masters, but both Milo and Thalin knew they were safe.  Brothers swiftly moved about the reading tables with candles. Milo had absentmindedly swung his hand through the flame a few times but was intrigued to find that there was no heat. He knew Isplit would have loved that and Milo felt a pang of fear that his little friend would be okay, but Thalin had reassured him earlier that they were safe, though they didn't know where. 

Other than the fantastic candle, there were the books. Milo stared down at his _Famous Monsters of the Moonsea_ and sighed. You could only look at so many etchings of leviathan, kuo-toa and giant turtles before your mind wandered. 

The library had probably originated in a single room, but had spread throughout the temple. It reminded Milo of the creeping sea moss that he had to cut away every summer. Across the reading room sat Thalin deep in the study of a spellbook, and at the next table Torious sat in quiet meditation.

Milo had eavesdropped as often as he could on the hushed conversations of the brothers and had picked up a wealth of juicy librarian gossip. A Father Quellrinn was sick, something about a long lasting curse finally catching up; one of the brothers was an ex-guard of Robar (which put Milo on edge and he had quickly informed Torious and Thalin); another brother was blind due to demonic research but could still read somehow and finally, and what Milo considered of paramount importance, was that Father Rellin had once been an executioner. The sword above his desk, named _Pilgrim_, had claimed over two hundred heads before Rellin had turned from bloodshed to books. Milo desperately wanted to know why.

That night Torious's scars were unlaced. Once again, the Aasimar made no sound save for a final grunt as the last wet lace slid from his face. He thanked Father Rellin, then the exhaustion caught up and Torious quickly found a spare bed and was asleep in moments. 

Milo had gone to bed a little earlier, content that his dreams would be more exciting than another hour in the library. But he didn't dream anything at all.

Thalin watched a brother change his candle for a new one. That was the third change. He wondered what hour it was. Other brothers moved around, recording which books were where or reading into the millions of words that Rellin had spoken of.

Thalin returned to his book and stared in wonder at the detailed sketchings before him. _Erifeci_ was something far more than he had thought. Far more. Rellin had spoken to him in private about wielding the staff, the Father's face ashen and secretive as he spoke. Rellin spoke of prophecies and comets. Gods and prisons. Rellin was researching as fast as he could, but everything he read pointed to the green star in the sky and the legend that it would fall soon. And he knew where it would land. In the hands of the wrong bearer, the staff must not be allowed to reach Tilverton.

Finally Rellin spoke of Gruulth and the danger posed with _Erifeci_. Gruulth knew everything that Rellin knew and more. The necromancer's powers already dwarfed many of the mages in the North.

Thalin thought of his father and wondered how he would fare against this deeply corrupted mage. He confessed to himself that he didn't know. At that moment he wished he had never left the Glacier. Had never travelled South into danger. He was a fool. 

Thalin flexed his arm and grimaced as the numbness shuddered into a dark ache.

But he had chosen his path and now he had to walk it. Turning back would betray whatever he had achieved up till now. _Erifeci_ must be found and torn from the grasp of Gruulth.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 6, 2005)

*nice neutrl place*

Those sneaky Oghmans!!!

kudos to theteam for hiding in plain sight among the brothers of the books.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Nov 6, 2005)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Those sneaky Oghmans!!!
> 
> kudos to theteam for hiding in plain sight among the brothers of the books.



Hey Broccli_Head, 

Good to see you around again! Well Torious made the quick decision to go with sanctuary rather than hiding in a sewer or running away. They aren't so bad really, just nice librarians with the power to consume your soul.

What do you think of the new postings by the way?

Spider


----------



## Funeris (Nov 6, 2005)

It seems I wasn't the only one with a great update yesterday!  Good writing S_J.

~Fune


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Nov 7, 2005)

> They aren't so bad really, just nice librarians with the power to consume your soul.




You know, I have a suspicion that more librarians have this power than you might think ...


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 7, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Hey Broccli_Head,
> 
> 
> What do you think of the new postings by the way?
> ...




Im glad you are continuing the story!

Im kinda lost on the drow child torturing thalin, but i am sure it will all be explained later.


----------



## brellin (Nov 8, 2005)

It has been two days since the last update.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Nov 8, 2005)

Funeris said:
			
		

> It seems I wasn't the only one with a great update yesterday! Good writing S_J.



Thankyou thankyou. I'm gonna keep the pace up this time... every time you see a spider about your home, just remember chances are that I'm either updating at that very moment or tapping out the next one.  



			
				HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> You know, I have a suspicion that more librarians have this power than you might think ...



mmm... I sense a HalfOrc HalfBiscuit anecdote coming on. 



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Im glad you are continuing the story!
> 
> Im kinda lost on the drow child torturing thalin, but i am sure it will all be explained later.




Oh yes it's continuing - in the grand scheme of things so far, the chapters up until now have been the first of three distinct arcs (this first one is brought to a close in the very next chapter!). Things start to get pretty involved after this, and oh yes, Sliinith's torture was very much part of the story - Lyle's death starts to have some rather unpleasant repercussions for our lovable rogues. Suffice to say the Blackrock family aren't best pleased.

It will all be explained. Promise.



			
				brellin said:
			
		

> It has been two days since the last update.




Yes! My timekeeper returns! 

Seriously, keep kicking my ass. It helps.  


Righto, off to plan more devious ways to kill/maim Torious.

Spider.

*Spider induces Makawara and proceeds to Monkey Roll down his wizard tower stairs*


----------



## Funeris (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey Spidey_J,

I just saw a spider!    so...uh...er....ehm....where's that update?  
You know, I updated today to try to keep pace with you!  

~Fune


----------



## brellin (Nov 15, 2005)

It has been ten days since the last update.(falls down on knees and begs shamelessly) 
Update please I don't have any decent books and story hours are the only things that keep me going.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 18, 2005)

Did you get stuck in a glue trap, and can't update? 

I'm considering doing 2 updates this week just to have someting to read over the weekend.


----------



## Palskane (Nov 18, 2005)

[chant] Up-date! Up-date! Up-date! [/chant]

Can't wait to see what happens next...


----------



## brellin (Nov 18, 2005)

Palskane said:
			
		

> [chant] Up-date! Up-date! Up-date! [/chant]




 I'm with you 
Up-date Up-date Up-date


----------



## Funeris (Nov 18, 2005)

Hell, I'll third that notion.

*UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE*



~Fune


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Nov 19, 2005)

*“I should never have helped you”*

Thalin's uneasy mind slipped into fitful sleep, his thoughts a whirl of doubts and fears. 

- - - - - - - - - -​
The temple of Oghma stood silent. A thick blanket of nothing. It was as if the stones themselves had caught their breath. As the darkness through the windows began to be etched with the beginnings of a new day, a solitary brother crept across to the frostwood doors and carefully unlatched the minor access door after checking his movements weren't being watched. Drawing a heavy hood about him, brother Jessall winced in the unforgiving cold and quickly pulled the door closed again with a soft thump.

He looked about for a moment. Ilinvur never sleeping was something of a joke, but with the business of the keep, the streets had a ragged populace to them. Jessall seemed to falter before walking, but then strode purposefully towards the keep.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious woke to the sound of a baby wailing. His eyes flickered to the thin window directly above him and noted the sliver of early morning light. Dawn was some time off yet. He swung his legs to the edge of the bed and forced back the sudden ache of his whole body. He gingerly traced the scar holes with his fingers before splashing water to his face and dressing.

Torious halted at the door to the main hall. A number of brothers clustered about a frail old woman, in whose arms a messy bundle wriggled and screamed. Milo knocked into the back of the Aasimar's legs, vigorously rubbing sleep sand from his eyes.

“What did I miss? Why is there a child?” babbled Milo, “is it an oprhan? Is it a king?”

“Milo,” replied Torious, “Shush.”

Milo rolled his eyes and padded towards the circle of brothers. The old woman was clutching the child tight, her face hung low in a tangle of gray hair. The baby writhed again, then locked eyes with Milo. The halfling's face lit up like a tourney firework display. In a swift movement, the old woman shed like a skin to the floor and the baby folded inwards till all that was left was a weasel in a waistcoat. Mikka stood up abruptly and shook Milo's hand, Isplit darting down the tiefling's arm and up his owner's.

“Thank the gods Milo! There you are at last. You have no idea how many places I've had to do this in,” grinned Mikka, “though why on Toril are you in a library?”

- - - - - - - - - -​
Robar offered Jessall a chair, but the brother shook his head.

“As you like,” shrugged Robar, his voice coarse from a sleepless night, “what do you have?”

“We have them, in the temple.”

Robar leaned forward over the desk and grinned like a maniac as he stooped over the candle, “they are precisely the words I wanted to hear”

“Will they be harmed?” asked Jessall

“What do you care? They aren't your concern anymore,” growled Robar as he eased into the beginnings of his red plate mail.

“That's true...” answered Jessall as he searched for the words, “but they have claimed Sanctuary”

Robar stopped plating up and sneered at Jessall through a loop of cured leather, “no number of godly blessings can stop me roasting those bastards alive. Now, make yourself of use and call my captains.”

“I'm no longer your guardsman Robar.”

“Yet you do well enough to turn them in Jessall. I always knew you couldn't give up the sword for scripture.”

Jessall clenched his hands together in fury, “do not speak of that!”

Robar yanked a crimson shoulder plate tight and looked at the brother with a hollow face, “we all have second thoughts brother. When the lust for glory takes you again there will be a sword and steed ready. Kossuth consumes all in the end.”

Jessall shook his head, “I should never have helped you”

“Nonsense.”

Robar buckled his scabbard to his side. In a fluid arc Robar drew his sword and fed it into Jessall's stomach. Robar pushed again till the hilt touched the brother's skin. Jessall didn't make a sound and was dead before Robar had a chance to gloat over some last words. He let the body slide from blade  with a satisfying thump.

“Pulgrath!” hollered Robar as he called for his head guardsman.

Pulgrath bustled through a door and did his best not to look shocked at the priest on the floor. Robar gave a final narcissistic brush of his hair in the mirror before stepping over Jessall and addressing Pulgrath, “bring me thirty men. All with swords, torches and fuel. If they are asleep then wake them up. This will all be over before we leave westwards.”

“As you say sir,” answered Pulgrath, “looks like we found 'em then?”

“Yes. Kossuth will drink deep on the blood of the unworthy today.”

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious explained again. Mikka was a friend, sort of, and had been looking for them. It was great that he had found them again, but the brothers were quite right, impersonating a old hag and a newborn baby was inexcusable. Torious often wondered if Mikka was counting his sins for when his god found him. The little bastard's probably counting on some Waterdeep lawyer.

Behind Torious's pleas for order, Milo and Mikka were engaged in a furious flashback of their time apart. Isplit pranced about between the two halfmen and re-enacted the interrogation scene a number of times.

Thalin woke and his mind felt brilliantly alive. His eyes opened and the sight of Dariel perched on the window ledge filled his body with joy. Dariel fluttered into Thalin's embrace and the mage's arm was forgotten for a few moments.

- - - - - - - - - -​
The Bear sectioned the men into squads and gave orders. Robar crossed his arms as he watched and felt the cold sting all over his body. He could see the spire of Oghma already, its blank scroll crying to be fed to forge of Kossuth. The Bear unlatched his huge warhammer and let the crackle of its power underline any particular points of the plan. Twenty men had been available. The rest had duties loading the cargo train.

A final call was made and the men moved quickly to surround the temple, the soft chink of their chainmail sending the early morning businesses back to where they came from.

Robar watched with glee as the torches of the guardsmen were lit in unison.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Milo giggled again, knocking his elbow against the shinguard of Torious so he could share the joke. Torious didn't respond and eventually the halfling looked up at his companion. Torious was still, his face strained in concentration.

Milo had half a seconds comprehension before Torious screamed, “Robar is here! Defend yourselves!”

The brothers looked dumbfounded, then a blazing torch shattered through the great stained glass window and arched into the great hall. With impressive reflexes Torious shot his hand out and caught the burning brand mid air. The thick crackle of oil mingled suddenly with the rush of shouts outside. Torious distinguished the brutal growl of The Bear and the maddening laugh of Robar. Torious's scars flared, his cheeks spattering celestial blood onto the flagstones of the temple. 

Thalin burst into the hall, Dariel hovering above. Milo leapt onto a table and waved a candelabra for all his worth. Torious checked the situation. _No spellbook for Thalin, no weapons for himself and Milo. This could go badly_.

With a cacophony of shattering glass, a rain of oil and fire flew into the temple from all sides.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi guys,

Thank you all for your persistence! 

Yes I'm late with the update. Apologies, but due to size of the events, it does mean that there is a final post left in this chapter still to come. 

Anyway, hope this sates your desires for the meanwhile. Next update will be soaring in oh so soon.

Spider J


----------



## brellin (Nov 20, 2005)

(dose the happy dance)


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Nov 20, 2005)

brellin said:
			
		

> (dose the happy dance)




Thanks buddy. Next update is hot on the heels of this one, so looks like tomorrow for the final installment of chapter 12! 

After that.... well, that would be telling.  

See y'all tomorrow.

Spider.


----------



## Palskane (Nov 20, 2005)

Great update! I'll be happy to see Torious, Thalin and Milo back in action. Torious especially.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Nov 21, 2005)

> Torious checked the situation. _No spellbook for Thalin, no weapons for himself and Milo. This could go badly._




Perceptive b*gger that Torious ...


----------



## Funeris (Nov 21, 2005)

Yummy update, Spider.  Can't wait for the end of this chapter!

~Fune


----------



## freedoms_edge (Nov 21, 2005)

Palskane said:
			
		

> Great update! I'll be happy to see Torious, Thalin and Milo back in action. Torious especially.






			
				HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> Perceptive b*gger that Torious ...




You see Spider!!!

I told you I had fans!!!!!!!!!!!!


On a more serious note guys, i'm glad you like Torious, he was a little eccentric, slightly gung-ho, and of the unshakable (but probably false) belief that he was the son of a god....

So, I played myself in D&D then - sweet


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Nov 22, 2005)

*“what good is your soul consumed in the fires of Kossuth?”*

Flames rained down from all sides. Milo backflipped as the table he stood on caught fire. The sudden stench of burning paper and wood billowed through the temple. Outside, the cries of Robar pitched up to a frenzied cackle. The frostwood doors heaved with a crushing thud. Thalin caught the sound of The Bear's commanding barks forcing his men onwards.

“We must retreat!” cried Thalin.

Torious whirled on the mage, “and fall to dishonour here? Do not think of it Thalin, we shall stand this day.”

“Then die in the flames,” shouted Thalin as he kicked a burning brand form his feet, “what good is your soul consumed in the fires of Kossuth?”

Thalin pulled back to the safety of a stone arch, his mind racing with escape plans. Torious flung a burning table towards the doors and readied himself. Milo pounced back to Thalin's position and gripped the robe of the mage.

“We have to flee,” whimpered Milo, “we can't fight here without weapons.”

As Milo finished his words, Rellin stalked from a side door and took in the devastation around him. Brothers of Oghma moved quickly about, unnerved in the fiery assault as they collected armfuls of books and hurried through a small door at the rear of the temple.

“Why do they not fight?” roared Torious.

“Because this cannot be won,” answered Rellin as he stepped next to Torious, “we can but save what we need and continue.”

Rellin pushed a second table against the mighty frostwood doors, his aged frame suddenly fused with strength. Torious saw that he wielded _Pilgrim_ in his right hand. The executioner's sword cast a baleful glow as it passed. Torious locked eyes with Rellin.

“I will fight this to the death Father.”

“No, you won't. There is a greater cause calling for you,” answered Rellin, “and do not worry of us, we shall shelter from the flames and arise again. Knowledge does not burn my son, we shall survive this.”

Rellin then called urgently over to Thalin, “my son, you must stop Gruulth. If his hands hold _Erifeci_ when the comet strikes, all is lost... To Tilverton! To Tilverton!”

The temple blazed with light as a cask of oil shattered in the midst of a scroll stack. A brother of Oghma fell back, his robes ablaze, his face a mask of concentration as he flung a book to safety moments before his skin blistered with fire. The book skidded against Torious's feet. He knelt and picked up the volume before nodding to Rellin and falling back to Thalin and Milo. 

“Fall back to the vault my brothers!” cried Rellin, “do not fail me!”

Milo, Thalin and Torious followed the surge of burdened brothers. Torious's last glimpse of Rellin was as a demonic Emberguard suddenly erupted from a pool of fire and wheeled on the priest. Rellin's face contorted to hatred as he swung _Pilgrim_ clean through the torso of the demon. The Emberguard exploded in a brilliant white flame and was gone. Rellin whirled _Pilgrim_ in his hands as two more Emberguard thundered from nothingness and charged.

That was the last that Torious saw before being swept towards the vaults.

Thalin commanded Dariel to fly free. His companion hesitated a moment, then screeched loudly and spiraled through a shattered window and into the smoke laden sky.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Milo dashed into the vaults and stopped. His face dropped.

“What?! How are we safe in here?” cried the halfling, motioning at the small chamber that the brother of Oghma filed into. Thalin emerged from the hallway, followed shortly by Torious.

“This is not the vault,” stated a brother.

Torious span on his heels and heaved the heavy vault door shut. Torious answered everyone's question as he turned to the crowd, “Rellin will be safe. We must serve ourselves for now.”

“Yes,” coughed a brother, “we need a short time to gain access to the vaults.”

Torious looked about in incomprehension, then understood, “Then hurry. We don't have much time.”

Torious, Thalin, Milo and Mikka huddled against one of the chambers corners, the press of bodies suddenly a greater threat than the fire.

“If only we had our weapons!” hissed Milo.

“True,” nodded Thalin, his tortured arm violently shaking as he spoke, “but we have none and the priests require time. What can we do but wait?”

“Well,” ventured Mikka, “I believe I can help out on that front.”

The companions turned to Mikka with incredulous faces.

“No seriously,” grinned Mikka, “I can help”

Torious plunged a hand against Mikka's exquisite silk shirt and hefted him against the wall, “then help us god damn it!”

Mikka thought to ask Torious to say please, but thought better of it. The Tiefling pulled a heavy book from the bottomless depths of his cloak and let the book fall to the floor with a thump. 

“What the hell does this mean?” cried Thalin, “did you take that from the temple?”

“Goodness no,” answered Mikka, “just let me down and I'll show you.”

- - - - - - - - - -​
The Bear grinned beneath his helmet as the frostwood doors splintered and fell inwards. He hefted his warhammer and moved through the temple doors. A single priest stood in the centre of the inferno, a longsword levelled at The Bear as he entered.

- - - - - - - - - -​
“Yes yes, of course it's safe!” called Mikka, “I've used it a hundred times”

Mikka waved up to the onlookers from the bottom of the ladder. Thalin shook his head. Mikka had opened the heavy tome at a certain page to reveal some kind of gateway into a small room, _inside the book_. The pages and the room were quite big enough to accommodate the four adventurers. Milo shimmied into the page of the book without hesitation and started poking about the small room. Thalin followed, then finally Torious stepped inside. 

The brothers of Oghma looked on dumbfounded as the Aasimar disappeared into the heavy tome, which promptly shut itself closed once Torious had gone down.

The small room was well decorated and save for the unruly ladder back to the book page, was quite homely. Two little leather chairs dominated opposite corners and a door stood against each of the four walls. They were locked. Milo had already checked.

“I don't trust this,” growled Torious as he stood hunched against the low ceiling.

“You don't have to,” smiled Mikka, “actually, it's better if you don't.”

Milo flopped down into one of the chairs and Isplit reclined on the arm rest. Mikka stood proud of his portable home, then saw Thalin staring at him menacingly and the Tiefling got to work. Mikka fumbled through his cloak to first produce a small crunched up map, then a ring of keys. As Mikka worked, Milo's face was an unabashed glow of admiration.

“So, this little place serves as something of a junction for my... business” intoned Mikka as he unruffled the map.

It was a sketchy map of Waterdeep. Each of the major houses were outlined and scribbled arrows marked every inch of the plan. Mikka grinned and refolded the map. Thalin felt a blip of magic and saw as the map unfolded it showed a region near Phlan, a town that bordered the Moon Sea. Once again, the paper was coated in little notes and markings. Mikka coughed, then concentrated as he folded the map up once more. This time, it unfolded to a detailed plan of Ilinvur, complete with decimated keep. Mikka grinned and stabbed his finger at a room in the keep.

“Your weapons will be there,” said Mikka

“What?” answered Thalin, “how do you know?”

“Because I've been there before. It's where they keep all the prisoners belongings. Quite the source for interesting items let me tell you.”

“This is wrong,” said Torious, thumping a fist against the wall, “so once we retrieve our weapons you must turn this den of thievery over to me for holy destruction.”

“Not a chance scarboy, not a chance.”

Before Torious had a chance to strangle the Tiefling, Mikka shuffled to one of the doors and plunged a key into the lock. With a satisfying scrape, the door opened outwards into the weapons room of Ilinvur keep.

- - - - - - - - - -​
The brothers of Oghma chanted. The cluster of bodies seeming to grow one voice from many as power surged through the room.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Milo crept out into the quiet of the weapons room. He looked back towards the eager faces of his companions, who gestured him onwards. Milo padded in silence to a row of chests and quickly unlocked them until he found their equipment.

Mikka gave a possible thumbs up to his halfling companion, but Milo turned and shook his head. However, Milo whispered an invisible helper into existence and carted the chest into the safety of Mikka's room. With a dull thud, Mikka closed the door and turned towards the open chest. The wooden box was full of Torious's armour, and Milo's leather, but little else.

“Where is _Freedom's Edge_?” snarled Torious.

“Well, I'm guessing they are carting the weapons westwards with Robar,” said Thalin.

“Fine!” barked Mikka and thrust a second key into the opposite door and kicked it open in fury.

The door swung open into a small wooden box stuffed full of weapons. A guardsman dropped a crate of crossbow bolts in surprise, his face a mask of incredulity as Torious barreled through the door and smashed him against the far wall.

“Keep him quiet!” hissed Thalin suddenly.

Torious thrust his arm against the guards throat and locked his head in a tight grip. Within moments the startled guard was unconscious and Torious dropped him to the floor. Mikka gave a generous thumbs up and began to scoop weapons into his room.

Torious turned and upended a crate of weapons. _Freedom's Edge_ spilled against _Sliverspike_ which knocked against _Shard_. Torious looked torn between two ideas for a moment then slung the unconscious guard over his shoulder and hoisted him into the room. Thalin dragged them all in and closed the door quickly before anything else happened.

Everyone breathed a sigh of relief as the door swung shut and the companions collapsed amid a pile of weapons old and new.

- - - - - - - - - -​
The characters pulled themselves from the sodden earth. After two days of hiding the brothers had allowed them to move out of the vault and into the sunshine. Milo had loved earthwalking to the sanctuary, but the kick of the trip was quickly drowned by being closely surrounded by librarians and scrolls.

Thalin, Torious, Mikka and Milo stood next to each other, re-armed, re-armoured and full of purpose, as the dusk set slowly about them. They would have a hard ride to catch Gruulth and Robar and the devastation left in Ilinvur had to be put behind them, but the upper hand was suddenly gifted to the heroes. Robar and Gruulth would never know they were coming.


To be continued in…

*Ice, Luck and Honour*
Chapter 13: Stairway to Heaven

Our heroes have escaped the clutches of Robar and are hot on his heels! Erifeci must be tracked down, but the characters are quickly pulled into a melting pot of prophecies and eternal lives as they encounter Mellius's Tower. Will the heroes triumph again? Will they be fast enough to stop the forces of darkness?


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Nov 23, 2005)

Cracking update, Spider!


----------



## Funeris (Nov 23, 2005)

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> Cracking update, Spider!




Ditto from me as well.  Okay, I have to drag myself away to finish packing.  I'll see you in a few days (hopefully to praise another post)!  

~Fune


----------



## Palskane (Nov 23, 2005)

Very cool update. I really like Mikka's map. 

And yes, Torious, you have fans. [chant] Tor-i-ous! Tor-i-ous![/chant]


----------



## brellin (Nov 24, 2005)

cool update i would realy like the stats fo the magic book


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Nov 28, 2005)

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> Cracking update, Spider!



Cheers buddy. The campaign really steps up the pace at this point, now the characters have the elusive *purpose* that so rarely strikes. The players _really_ wanted Robar and Gruulth dead... great to DM for.



			
				Funeris said:
			
		

> Ditto from me as well. Okay, I have to drag myself away to finish packing. I'll see you in a few days (hopefully to praise another post)!



Thanks. Next update will be flying in soon, though before that happens I intend to put up the long-awaited pdf of the chapters and a summary of the story so far (now that we are at the convenient story arc break) and hopefully snare a few extra readers! Ah well, heres hoping.



			
				Palskane said:
			
		

> Very cool update. I really like Mikka's map.
> 
> And yes, Torious, you have fans. [chant] Tor-i-ous! Tor-i-ous![/chant]




I can't believe Torious has fans... everything I've worked for dashed apart in a single blow!   no no, Torious is cool. I'll admit that.

Oh, Mikka's map was one of those creations were it was pulled out and the players went "oooooooh" whereas I had meant it to be a throwaway gag item. It was Mikka's anyway. A catch-all map is far too powerful for these guys    .



			
				brellin said:
			
		

> cool update i would realy like the stats fo the magic book



hey man, glad to hear that you enjoyed it. I never really mocked up the stats for the book, but perchance I had, they would be a little like this:

_Mikka's Book of Junctions_ is a modified Bag of Holding that is equipped with a Dimension Door capabilities. A character can go inside the book (medium size or less to get through the page opening - room will snugly fit 4) at will but to operate the doors you must:
1: have the keys
2: know the distances involved (up to dimension door as standard), which is why Mikka had the map. It works like "I want to travel 20 metres west and then 3 metres upwards". The dimension door then creates a realistic wooden door as an exit point.
3: don't let the door slam - you'll be stuck and need to go find the book again
4: that's it.

Change it about as you see fit - it's kind of an artifact-in-progress.  

Righto, summary and update soon.

Spider (back to WoW!)


----------



## Palskane (Dec 4, 2005)

I can't let this fall to the second page! 

BUMP!


----------



## brellin (Dec 5, 2005)

update please


----------



## Joker[ZW] (Dec 11, 2005)

back to first page with you!


----------



## brellin (Dec 13, 2005)

(chants) Update Update Update


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Dec 14, 2005)

First of all, a warm seasonal greeting of christmas pudding with spider stuffing. Secondly, I apologise for my disappearance. This, you understand, is just the thing that kills all the other story hours out there - however, I intend to pull my stockings up and the first installment of Stairway to Heaven will be arriving tomorrow. 

The idea of a quick summary has given me severe writers block for some reason so I'll just make a quick empty post after this to fill in later. Who knows why I'm stumped, but I am. ANYWAY.



			
				Palskane said:
			
		

> I can't let this fall to the second page!



Thankyou Palskane!



			
				Joker[ZW said:
			
		

> ]back to first page with you!



Welcome Joker! Great to have you on board... please let me know what you think of the SH so far!



> (chants) Update Update Update



You are indeed the Quasit to my evil writer/wizard - keep prodding me!

Okay guys. Update tomorrow (the introduction of Mellius's Tower - this is the chapter I've been waiting to throw on you guys since the very beginning of this! Can't wait to see what you think!)

Right then. 

Same spider-time, same spider-IPaddress.

SJ


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Dec 14, 2005)

A Quick summary of the Chronicle thus far. Hmph. Heroes are gifted a magical staff and lose it. (UNDER CONSTRUCTION)


----------



## Funeris (Dec 14, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> *SNIP*...christmas pudding with spider stuffing...*SNIP*




YUMMMMM...spider...stuffing....



			
				Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Secondly, I apologise for my disappearance. This, you understand, is just the thing that kills all the other story hours out there...*SNIP*




Apology accepted (and possibly not even needed).      Please...you should know we weren't going anywhere...as long as you don't turn into Sep...Destan...or even PKitty, now....

I, at the least, am here for the entire ride.  _Even if we have to force it out of you_   



			
				Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Okay guys. Update tomorrow...*SNIP*...Same spider-time, same spider-IPaddress




*YAY!!!!!!!!*  

~Fune


----------



## darthkilmor (Dec 15, 2005)

Heya spider, I think i've poked my nose in here before but just wanted to post again and say i likeses your story hour, and the magic hidey-hole/dim door book is an especially cool magic item 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## brellin (Dec 17, 2005)

OK THIS IS GETING ON MY NERVES!!! UPDATE ALREADY  
  sorry about that outburst I lost my temper


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Dec 18, 2005)

*A Chronicle of Ice, Luck and Honour*
Chapter 13: Stairway to Heaven

*“but then again, what if we did find an entrance to the Underdark?”*

Milo wavered on the top step. His hand hovered over the door latch as his body twisted back so he could look at his companion's faces.

Thalin pinched the bridge of his nose and sighed, “once again Milo, no.”

“but...”

“Milo,” interjected Torious, “it's an empty tower, leave it alone. We need to keep a fast pace if we're going to catch Robar.”

“He's right y'know,” chimed Mikka, “but then again, what if we _did_ find an entrance to the Underdark? It might provide a handy shortcut! We'd be obliged to name it the Milo entrance you do realise...”

Mikka didn't need to say anymore. Milo plunged the ancient handle down and disappeared into the ruined tower.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Yulatt folded his arms, his face somewhere between a laugh and a snarl. Robar was sat on a flat gray rock at the base of his standard.

“Like I said in Ilinvur,” said Robar, a steaming bowl of Rothe soup clutched between his hands, “your gold will be handed over upon completion. We've already discussed this Yulatt, you've already signed the mercenary lists.”

“To hell with the lists,” growled Yulatt, his laugh suddenly submerged by the snarl, “you've ignored our agreement.”

Robar paused as he watched the sell-sword stood before him. Robar could feel the brilliant heat of the soup beginning to prickle his hands as he weighed his words.

“You're in no position to argue with me. The agreement has changed, you will receive your gold upon arrival and that is final.”

Yulatt fingered the pommel of his short sword. He was a step and a thrust away from ending this idiot's dream of razing of the North. But he didn't. Yulatt knew he wouldn't make it out of the camp. And Dalla was weak. Too weak to run.

“Don't push us Robar,” grimaced Yulatt as he marshaled his temper, “the men won't like this at all but I'll hold you to your word here and now. Fail us in this and there will be consequences.”

“Fine,” smiled Robar as he savored the burn of the bowl, “but if you threaten me again Yulatt, I'll parade your head all the way to the keep. Now leave.”

Yulatt shook his head in exasperation and backed away, Robar holding his gaze till the sell-sword turned away and trudged over towards Dalla.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Milo blew a frustrated whistle through his teeth. Mikka shrugged. The tower was empty. Behind him, Torious had poked his head in, seen the moldy mess of the tower, which was an elaborate mix of dust, cobwebs and a scattering of dead crows, and backed out to find what provisions were left in his pack.

Torious kicked a wedge of rock across the road, “we're losing time Thalin, we need to keep moving”

“yes we do, but we also need to rest occasionally.”

Torious tightened his jaw and sat down. The journey from Ilinvur had been bleak and tiring. What little conversation there was had been dominated by the fate of Rellin. Torious had said nothing of Vaerana and Thalin didn't want to work himself into a frenzy so he just dropped it.

“The tower is full of dust and cobwebs,” coughed Torious as he unwrapped a lump of hard cheese.

Thalin's interest spiked suddenly, “anything else?”

“some dead crows, oh, and Milo and Mikka.”

“skeletons?”

“no, no undead I'm afraid.”

“no, I mean were the crows skeletons or were they fresh?” pressed Thalin

“Thalin, what the hell are you on about?” said Torious through a mouthful of cheese.

“Just tell me.”

“They were fresh. Sort of burnt I suppose. Maybe Robar stopped by to feed some birds to the forge of Kossuth.”

Thalin was intrigued by his companion's new found humour, but his mind had spun back to his father's history lessons of the great mages of Faerun. Niall Vorspen had kept himself secure in his desolate castle, but he did have a vast knowledge of the Art and its users. One particular lesson now thundered in Thalin's head like a war drum.

“Torious, I'll be back in two minutes.”

Thalin threw the unfinished crust of bread into his backpack, slung it over his shoulder and climbed the steep skee slope to the base of the tower. He passed Mikka on the way up who patted his belly and winked. Thalin reminded himself to check the rations. As he reached the door, Milo sulked out.

“Milo, turn yourself around, I think this might be just the thing for you,” said Thalin in a tone of absolute conspiracy.

Milo twitched his eyebrows, spun on his heel and turned back into the tower. Thalin stopped outside the doorway and smiled slowly at the small crest which was stamped into the stone arch. A delicate “M” caught his eye. Looking down at the ring that Errilinth had entrusted to him, Thalin felt a tingle of excitement. They matched.

“Mellius's Tower,” whispered Thalin under his breath.

“Whose tower?” chimed Milo from the shadows.

“Mellius. An Archmage.”

“Oh. Well he could have spent a bit more money on decoration.”

“Milo, he did.”

Thalin stepped into the cylinder of the tower. In absolute silence the cobwebs folded away into the corners, the dust sunk into the creases of the flagstones and the debris melted into the walls. Milo's mouth swung open. They stood in the middle of a magnificent tower, a beautiful staircase ran on the inside of the tower, heading upwards to a doorway placed in the tower wall. The staircase met the floor and where it did, it descended into a foreboding darkness. A series of portraits were hung on the walls, each seeming older than the next. 

Milo stood on the spot and vibrated with joy. The halfling saw Thalin smile broadly for the first time since they had met.

“Torious!” yelled Thalin over his shoulder, though his eyes were trained elsewhere.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Yulatt summoned the strength to greet his lover with a smile. Dalla looked up and returned his greeting. Her face was pale and her lips almost white. Yulatt felt a jump of anger in his stomach but quenched it at once.

“Do you need anything?” asked Yulatt as he stroked an errant hair away from Dalla's face.

“Only you my love,” came her weak reply.

Yulatt drew his cloak from his shoulders and wrapped it carefully about her.

“I have to speak to the men,” said Yulatt.

“Then go,” said Dalla with a pained smile, “they need your support.”

Yulatt was stuck between two worlds, but backed away from Dalla none the less and picked his way through the makeshift camp towards the mercenaries.

- - - - - - - - - -​
Torious kept one hand on Milo's shirt as the companion's discussed what they should do. Mikka had been left outside to guard the bags. Thalin had given the run down on what he could remember of the tower. It was a resting place for wanderers and scholars. A permanent resting place. Mellius was long dead but his life's work continued within the walls of this tower.

Torious took charge of the exploration. Thalin was quite happy with this because of the risk of glyphs and wardings in a mage tower such as this. Torious decided on the descent first. Torious freed a torch from entrance hall of the tower and the companions descended into the darkness.

After a good minute of descent the stairs stopped abruptly. A tiny room was dominated by a wide metal ladder which was attached to the roof with heavy bolts and shot straight down a hole into an even thicker darkness.

“Maybe it is the Underdark?” hissed Milo, his curiosity now equally balanced with fear.

“Not likely Milo,” said Thalin, “we're a good deal above even the highest chambers. Well, at least the ones that I know of.”

Milo felt a little reassured. Torious optioned himself to go down the ladder, which both Milo and Thalin were quite happy to accommodate. Each had voiced concerns that perhaps they should head back to the surface. Torious shook his head and swung himself onto the ladder.

The Aasimar's face bolted from confident to alarmed then to shock. Without a sound, Torious spasmed from the arc of electricity which surged through his body. A moment later, he relaxed his grip and dropped neatly through the hole in the floor. A few seconds later a splintering crunch echoed up to Milo and Thalin.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Dec 18, 2005)

Funeris said:
			
		

> Apology accepted (and possibly not even needed).  Please...you should know we weren't going anywhere...as long as you don't turn into Sep...Destan...or even PKitty, now....



Would I? I would never do that to you guys. Seriously, this SH will reach its end [Spider stares into the distance and cogitates] it's a hell of a way off, but I do hope you are with me till the end. ANYWAY.




			
				darthkilmor said:
			
		

> Heya spider, I think i've poked my nose in here before but just wanted to post again and say i likeses your story hour, and the magic hidey-hole/dim door book is an especially cool magic item
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Hey darthkilmor, good to have you back! Hope you're enjoying the SH as so far. Yeah, everyone seems to like the portal-book-majig-thing. I'll post up the full stats asap.  




			
				brellin said:
			
		

> sorry about that outburst I lost my temper



That's okay, to be honest, I thought that would have happened sooner, but what the jimmies. Sorry to have kept you guys hanging.

Anyway, the next installment (and Torious's fate at the bottom of the ladder), will be up soon. Keep your antennae peeled!

Spider J


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Dec 19, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Seriously, this SH will reach its end




It better do, buster, or I'll ... I'll ... I'll ... I'm not sure what, but you can bet it'll be something entirely unsavoury. 



> The Aasimar's face bolted from confident to alarmed then to shock. Without a sound, Torious spasmed from the arc of electricity which surged through his body. A moment later, he relaxed his grip and dropped neatly through the hole in the floor. A few seconds later a splintering crunch echoed up to Milo and Thalin.




Is this the literal opposite of a cliffhanger?


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Dec 19, 2005)

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> Is this the literal opposite of a cliffhanger?



I'm here to smash all the boundaries of literature in one fell swoop.   

Seriously though, sharp come back.  

Spider


----------



## Funeris (Dec 19, 2005)

Great update as ever, Spider_J!

Glad to see one of us is updating 
Can't wait to see what painful goodness you slipped to the Aasimar 

Fune


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Dec 20, 2005)

Funeris said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see what painful goodness you slipped to the Aasimar



That's it! You've cracked the SH motto! (brass band flares to life and ENworld erupts into a vibrant musical)


----------



## Funeris (Dec 20, 2005)

*WooHoo!!!!*

I won!  I won!  I actually won!!!!

Fune


----------



## brellin (Dec 20, 2005)

begging for an Update


----------

